# E-Sys Launcher: Free Universal Token Solution for E-Sys 3.24.x to 3.28.x



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Rsnic said:


> TokenMaster,
> 
> Absolutely super!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words :thumbup:

Email sent


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

botho said:


> Just tested succesfully the beta you sended me a couple of days and now i wish your final release :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> many thank for sharing with all community


PM sent


----------



## bhanvadia (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey can you send me link too? beta was great too.


----------



## estragos (Mar 15, 2013)

estragos said:


> Hi,
> 
> congrats for the fantastic job!!
> 
> ...


Hi Tokenmaster,

can I have the links please?

Thank you...:thumbup:


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice Work!


----------



## carzaddict (Aug 27, 2013)

link me up, looking to help in development work if needed


----------



## TJC85 (Jul 25, 2013)

TM,
Keep on keep'en on!!! :thumbup: Send link please.


----------



## TinkyWinky (Oct 29, 2014)

*Token Solution*

Hi Tokenmaster,

I am really quite impressed! Very well done. Could you please send me a link as well?

Do fully agree to thank you very much for your efforts to make a BMW even more enjoyable.

TW


----------



## Rick550i (Dec 30, 2013)

Please send link. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

bhanvadia said:


> Hey can you send me link too? beta was great too.





estragos said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> can I have the links please?
> 
> Thank you...:thumbup:


PMs sent



jimmy9980 said:


> :thumbup: Nice Work!


You already have the release version, right?

Please feel free to share link by PM to requests.


----------



## rearview (Sep 9, 2014)

Looking forward to try this. Can you send me the link?

TIA


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

carzaddict said:


> link me up, looking to help in development work if needed





TJC85 said:


> TM,
> Keep on keep'en on!!! :thumbup: Send link please.





TinkyWinky said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> I am really quite impressed! Very well done. Could you please send me a link as well?
> 
> ...





Rick550i said:


> Please send link. Thanks for your help.


PMs and email sent.

Please feel free to share by PM to requests.

Just want to congratulate my home team SF Giants for winning the 2014 World Series. A real cliffhanger game but the better team emerged as the winner, and that's the SF Giants.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

rearview said:


> Looking forward to try this. Can you send me the link?
> 
> TIA


PM sent


----------



## shoek (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks great TM! Can I get a link to it?


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Could I also get a link to this new wonder?


Thanks


----------



## reeftek (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice Eli!

Can you please send me the link? :thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

shoek said:


> Looks great TM! Can I get a link to it?





DocNuas said:


> Could I also get a link to this new wonder?
> 
> 
> Thanks





reeftek said:


> Very nice Eli!
> 
> Can you please send me the link? :thumbup:


PMs sent.


----------



## 10nelyboi (Jul 17, 2011)

Can i have the link plz.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks great!

Please send me the link. Thanks!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

10nelyboi said:


> Can i have the link plz.





scup0 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Please send me the link. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## F30N (Mar 8, 2014)

Woha, nice work!
Please share link?


----------



## drench (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks for creating this tool, can I get a link?

Thanks again


----------



## nae257092 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello,

thanks for your work!

send me pm please.


----------



## ToSa (Jun 20, 2014)

Could anybody share the link with me as well please? 
Looks way more user friendly than adjusting the JVM settings manually :thumbup:


----------



## Givik (Jan 7, 2013)

May I have it?
Thanks!


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice job! Can you send me link via PM?


----------



## mksa (Oct 28, 2014)

Good Work, can you send me PM
Thanks in advance


----------



## luul (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello, thanks for your work! send me pm please


----------



## Kasdar (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi TokenMaster,
Can I get link as well? Thanks


----------



## fulceria (Feb 1, 2013)

Can I have the links please?

Thank you...


----------



## cnboorg (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello TokenMaster,

Will you send me the link, please?

Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

drench said:


> Thanks for creating this tool, can I get a link?
> 
> Thanks again





nae257092 said:


> Hello,
> 
> thanks for your work!
> 
> send me pm please.





ToSa said:


> Could anybody share the link with me as well please?
> Looks way more user friendly than adjusting the JVM settings manually :thumbup:


PMs sent


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Givik said:


> May I have it?
> Thanks!





kmodel99 said:


> Nice job! Can you send me link via PM?





mksa said:


> Good Work, can you send me PM
> Thanks in advance


PMs sent


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

luul said:


> Hello, thanks for your work! send me pm please





Kasdar said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> Can I get link as well? Thanks





fulceria said:


> Can I have the links please?
> 
> Thank you...


PMs sent


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

cnboorg said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> Will you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent

This will be packaged with the "Official" distribution, but until then, please help share via PM by replying to requests.


----------



## duke99 (Dec 29, 2013)

nice job


----------



## V20100 (Oct 9, 2014)

Please send me the link.

Thx


----------



## protium (Jan 22, 2010)

Please send me a link. 

Thanks!!


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

TM, Please send me a link too.


----------



## dan5.5 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for the hard work. Can you please send a link.


----------



## pertinent (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,

Looks good, can I have the link too please?

KR,

Pertinent


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes please - I'd like a link to this


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi
Fantastic JOB Man!!!!

Pls ... Thx :thumbup:


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Link please..... looks awesome. Does it come with esys 3.26.1?


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sent to everyone from last "PM Sent" to now


----------



## protium (Jan 22, 2010)

@Kmodel99...Link doesn't work...requires a decryption key.


----------



## ooati (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice and welcome surprise TM! Thanks for creating and sharing this. Could I have the link too please?


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

protium said:


> @Kmodel99...Link doesn't work...requires a decryption key.


Check PM now.

@ooati, I will send this in minute

EDIT: SENT. Sorry for my mistake, I resent to everyone good links.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello,

Mind sharing the link? Appreciate all you've went through!

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## duke99 (Dec 29, 2013)

duke99 said:


> nice job


Please send me a link


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

kmodel99 said:


> Check PM now.
> 
> @ooati, I will send this in minute
> 
> EDIT: SENT. Sorry for my mistake, I resent to everyone good links.


Awesome :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Timbits93 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Mind sharing the link? Appreciate all you've went through!
> 
> ...





duke99 said:


> Please send me a link


PMs sent


----------



## TMRM5 (Jul 6, 2007)

Can you please send me the link


----------



## duke99 (Dec 29, 2013)

I did it by E-sys 3.26.0.it's perfectly running! no file to edit and add .just with my XP Windows T400.thanks for the nice work!


----------



## albertpak (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello TokenMaster,
It would be greatly appreciated if you could also send me a link.

Thanks!


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

Can send me the released version? Thanks.


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

albertpak said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> It would be greatly appreciated if you could also send me a link.
> 
> Thanks!





sbc55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can send me the released version? Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## Guillakunst (Jul 24, 2014)

Can you also send me the link.

Thanks.


----------



## philipp05 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi,

Can You send me the link too?
Thank you in advance!

Regards


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

Guillakunst said:


> Can you also send me the link.
> 
> Thanks.





philipp05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can You send me the link too?
> Thank you in advance!
> ...


Done


----------



## Napix (Aug 25, 2013)

This looks awesome. Can you please PM me. I'm interested in this software. :thumbup:

-N


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello TokenMaster,

Can You send me the link too?
Thank you in advance!

Regards


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

DmitryHd said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> Can You send me the link too?
> Thank you in advance!
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## toyot (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi,
Could you send me the link too?
Thank you!


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

Dangerz said:


> PM Sent


@Dangerz...Link doesn't work...requires a decryption key.


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

toyot said:


> Hi,
> Could you send me the link too?
> Thank you!


----------



## Napix (Aug 25, 2013)

DmitryHd said:


> @Dangerz...Link doesn't work...requires a decryption key.


Yeah, bummer. Perhaps someone who has the software can redistribute it?

-N


----------



## Guillakunst (Jul 24, 2014)

quite - does someone have the link that works?


----------



## madc (Oct 29, 2014)

Can you send me the link too plz
Cheers


----------



## bmwoesi (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello TokenMaster,
It would be greatly appreciated if you could also send me a link.

Thanks!


----------



## dimon68 (May 24, 2013)

Hello TokenMaster,

can you send me the link, please?

Thank you for your great Job!!


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

hi tokenmaster. can you send me also link. thinks advance


----------



## marks17 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello,

thanks for your work!

send me pm the download links :thumbup: please.


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

madc said:


> Can you send me the link too plz
> Cheers





bmwoesi said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> It would be greatly appreciated if you could also send me a link.
> 
> Thanks!





dimon68 said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> can you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thank you for your great Job!!





kaxasia said:


> hi tokenmaster. can you send me also link. thinks advance





marks17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> thanks for your work!
> 
> send me pm the download links :thumbup: please.


PMs Sent !

I Tried the link now, and work perfectly! :thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Awesome Dangerz. Thanks.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

duke99 said:


> I did it by E-sys 3.26.0.it's perfectly running! no file to edit and add .just with my XP Windows T400.thanks for the nice work!
> View attachment 473555
> View attachment 473556


Yes, that is Zero Configuration + 0 file to edit/add. The video in the 2nd post shows that he installed E-Sys after my tool and it worked, so absolutely no files are added, edited or replaced. This also makes the blue icon operate in completely bone stock mode or with my patchless token solution without changing the settings.


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi
Thank you for your work, I have not done anything. 
the great work is to be advertised :thumbup:


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

Great job Tokenmaster !!!
You are a crack !!!!
May i get the link to download?

thanks a lot.


----------



## duke99 (Dec 29, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> Yes, that is Zero Configuration + 0 file to edit/add. The video in the 2nd post shows that he installed E-Sys after my tool and it worked, so absolutely no files are added, edited or replaced. This also makes the blue icon operate in completely bone stock mode or with my patchless token solution without changing the settings.


:thumbup:


----------



## dwillia4 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello. Thanks for your hard work. May I also get the link? Thanks in advance!


----------



## acctnm (Oct 30, 2014)

Can one of you please share the link with me as well.


----------



## acctnm (Oct 30, 2014)

Can I have the link as well please.


----------



## A-Jigga (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow, that looks fantastic! Would appreciate the link as well.

Thanks.


----------



## mikey2u (Jan 25, 2014)

please share the link


----------



## narkelo (Oct 29, 2014)

Great work Token! can someone share the link with me -- thanks.


----------



## bmw0510 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,
Great work.
Can I get link as well? Thanks


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

dwillia4 said:


> Hello. Thanks for your hard work. May I also get the link? Thanks in advance!





acctnm said:


> Can one of you please share the link with me as well.





A-Jigga said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic! Would appreciate the link as well.
> 
> Thanks.





mikey2u said:


> please share the link


PM Sent


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

mikey2u said:


> please share the link





narkelo said:


> Great work Token! can someone share the link with me -- thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## toyot (Sep 30, 2014)

Dangerz said:


>


Hi Dangerz,

Can you send me the link again because previous one requires decryption key.
Thank you,


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

toyot said:


> Hi Dangerz,
> 
> Can you send me the link again because previous one requires decryption key.
> Thank you,


Check PM


----------



## bimmerquest (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, DmitryHd, please share the link for E-Sys Launcher: Free Universal Token Solution. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

bimmerquest said:


> Hi, DmitryHd, please share the link for E-Sys Launcher: Free Universal Token Solution. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## zekan23 (May 6, 2011)

Can someone share E-Sys Premium Launcher Version 1.0.3.16?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

Can I get a copy of the launcher as well? Thanks.

Sean


----------



## pertinent (Oct 4, 2014)

Got the link, but I need the encryption key, could somebody PM me that also?

Thanks!

Pertinent


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

zekan23 said:


> Can someone share E-Sys Premium Launcher Version 1.0.3.16?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





ImSW1 said:


> Can I get a copy of the launcher as well? Thanks.
> 
> Sean





pertinent said:


> Got the link, but I need the encryption key, could somebody PM me that also?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Pertinent


:thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Dangerz, DmitryHD. 

All -when sharing the link, ensure its the whole thing and should end in TYKd4. I guess when you use the link, browser gets redirected to the short link and this link is not good. Thanks.


----------



## McTaste (Nov 3, 2014)

I would appreciate a PM as well. Thanks!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## mikey2u (Jan 25, 2014)

ppleasesend link


----------



## mikey2u (Jan 25, 2014)

please send link


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

mikey2u said:


> please send link


:thumbup:


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

Could someone send me the link pls? Still using the beta


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Skyline1337 said:


> Could someone send me the link pls? Still using the beta


Du hast eine PN.


----------



## shadetree303 (Oct 14, 2013)

Could someone please send me the link as well? Thanks!


----------



## phili76 (May 13, 2014)

maybe please can send me the link? Thanks in advance!
Thanks for all the work TokenMaster!!
Philipp


----------



## garycwh (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Token Master
Can you pm me the link?
Thanks


----------



## lecanard (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello TokenMaster,

can you send me the link, please?

Thank you for your great Job!!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

phili76 said:


> maybe please can send me the link? Thanks in advance!
> Thanks for all the work TokenMaster!!
> Philipp





garycwh said:


> Hi Token Master
> Can you pm me the link?
> Thanks





lecanard said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> can you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thank you for your great Job!!


PM´s sent


----------



## heman (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello TokenMaster,

can you send me the link, please?

Thank you very much


----------



## SandmanJK (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello!

Could someone send me the link please )


----------



## karlmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello,

would you mind sending me also a PM with the link?

Thank you very much

Karl


----------



## crazyblack (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello,

please send me a PM with the link.

THX


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

SandmanJK said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could someone send me the link please )





heman said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> can you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thank you very much





karlmm said:


> Hello,
> 
> would you mind sending me also a PM with the link?
> 
> ...





crazyblack said:


> Hello,
> 
> please send me a PM with the link.
> 
> THX


PMs Sent :thumbup:


----------



## A-Jigga (Sep 10, 2014)

Would appreciate the link. Thanks!


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

Thought I was going crazy. Getting the decryption key link as well. I think I may have received an appended link in my PM. Can someone send the full link? Thanks.

Sean



TokenMaster said:


> Thanks Dangerz, DmitryHD.
> 
> All -when sharing the link, ensure its the whole thing and should end in TYKd4. I guess when you use the link, browser gets redirected to the short link and this link is not good. Thanks.


----------



## Nguyeh28 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello. 

Can I get the link as well. 

Thank you.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

A-Jigga said:


> Would appreciate the link. Thanks!





ImSW1 said:


> Thought I was going crazy. Getting the decryption key link as well. I think I may have received an appended link in my PM. Can someone send the full link? Thanks.
> 
> Sean





Nguyeh28 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can I get the link as well.
> 
> Thank you.


PM´s sent


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

nobody_47 said:


> PM´s sent


Thanks for sharing the link


----------



## grz808 (Nov 3, 2014)

I would greatly appreciate a link . Thanks !


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Hello,

please send me a PM with the link.

THX


----------



## sangrea (Nov 5, 2014)

hello, can you send me pm whit the link
great job! thx


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> Thanks for sharing the link


I just tried to disburden you. 
That´s all I can do at moment.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

grz808 said:


> I would greatly appreciate a link . Thanks !





vzinic said:


> Hello,
> 
> please send me a PM with the link.
> 
> THX





sangrea said:


> hello, can you send me pm whit the link
> great job! thx


PM´s sent


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

nobody_47 said:


> I just tried to disburden you.
> That´s all I can do at moment.


And that is a tremendous help.

Anyone knows how to update the file without changing the URL in Mega? I didn't realize this issue until today. I have an update with more memory options but I'd like to keep the URL so we don't have to send it out again.










If it can't be updated, I may use GDrive to upload a TXT file containing the newest link.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> And that is a tremendous help.
> 
> Anyone knows how to update the file without changing the URL in Mega? I didn't realize this issue until today. I have an update with more memory options but I'd like to keep the URL so we don't have to send it out again.
> 
> ...


I think there is only one possibility. You need to forwart the link of the folder in which you stored the main file.
If you change then something in the folder, the link should be the same.

I did´nt tried this before, but it seems plausible


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

That's how Google Drive works. I haven't tried but I got the impression that you can't share folders in Mega.


----------



## marks17 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for your hard work token master:thumbup:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

---------


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Use the final released version. The beta had issue due to the packer I used but was a false-positive anyway. Thanks to the dubious duo, I had to resort to packers to protecty my IP


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

----------------


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 11, 2008)

TokenMaster,

can i get links as well? thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> I am using the final version you send me. F-secure gives this: http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/trojan_w32_generic.shtml


I just sent the executable and installer again for sample analysis and F-Secure gives it a green signal, along with 48 other AV, including the top 10 biggest names in AV. AegisLab, NOD32 and Ikarus are the only ones complaining.



Bjorn said:


> TokenMaster,
> 
> can i get links as well? thanks for all your hard work!


PM sent


----------



## zudong.xie (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Tokenmaster,

can I have the links please?

Thank you...


----------



## SoftBMW (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster

Can you send me a link to the latest version.

Thanks for your Work.


----------



## Bavarian88 (May 3, 2013)

Sent me the newest version please


----------



## keejoonc (Nov 7, 2014)

Can I please get the link as well?

Thanks.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

zudong.xie said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> can I have the links please?
> 
> Thank you...





SoftBMW said:


> Hi Tokenmaster
> 
> Can you send me a link to the latest version.
> 
> Thanks for your Work.





Bavarian88 said:


> Sent me the newest version please





keejoonc said:


> Can I please get the link as well?
> 
> Thanks.


PMs sent.

New version with High memory settings uploaded. V1.0.4


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Please send me the newest version, I will test it. Is it possible to send software to F-secure and they'll test it?

Edit. User error. I remembered that you send me both beta and final, but I was using the beta all the time. Sorry for taking your time.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I told you 

Here's sample submission for F-Secure: https://analysis.f-secure.com/portal/login.html


----------



## egon0119 (Feb 8, 2012)

May I get the link, please?


----------



## BMW120MT (Jan 7, 2014)

Send me the link please , master.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

egon0119 said:


> May I get the link, please?





BMW120MT said:


> Send me the link please , master.


PM´s sent


----------



## Mr. Plow (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,

could you please send me the download link.

Thanks and keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## Cisquo (Mar 27, 2014)

Could you please send me the link ?
Thanks


----------



## bkbrow (Nov 8, 2014)

*PM link please*

Also looking for the link. Please PM when you can. Many thanks to those that put in all the time to save the rest of us the same! - bkb


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mr. Plow said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you please send me the download link.
> 
> Thanks and keep up the good work :thumbup:





Cisquo said:


> Could you please send me the link ?
> Thanks





bkbrow said:


> Also looking for the link. Please PM when you can. Many thanks to those that put in all the time to save the rest of us the same! - bkb


PM´s sent


----------



## ukbodypilot (Mar 4, 2013)

*Thanks for the work, can someone PM me a link?*

In advance thank you to anyone that can help me out.

bodypilot


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

Could you please send me the link ?
Thanks


----------



## twins (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster

Can you send me a link to the latest version.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob999 (Apr 19, 2014)

TokenMaster,

Would you please send me the link for UPDATE:11/7/2014 - E-Sys Launcher Premium V1.0.4

Thank you


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster

Can you send me a link to the latest version.

Thanks.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

ukbodypilot said:


> In advance thank you to anyone that can help me out.
> 
> bodypilot





jole14 said:


> Could you please send me the link ?
> Thanks





twins said:


> Hi Tokenmaster
> 
> Can you send me a link to the latest version.
> 
> Thanks.





Bob999 said:


> TokenMaster,
> 
> Would you please send me the link for UPDATE:11/7/2014 - E-Sys Launcher Premium V1.0.4
> 
> Thank you





jole14 said:


> Hi Tokenmaster
> 
> Can you send me a link to the latest version.
> 
> Thanks.


PMs sent


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Token

Pls.... Thx


----------



## Mr. Plow (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

I get a "Runtime Error" message right after entering the PIN for the Token.

Do you have an idea what´s wrong here?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Pls download it again from the same URL. Uninstall and install the new one, or download the zip file and overwrite the files you already have. It seems I inadvertently added 'test codes' in there. Sorry about that. It's fixed already.


----------



## kra808 (Jun 15, 2011)

Can you PM me the links please?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

sent


----------



## 10nelyboi (Jul 17, 2011)

Can I get the updated link ?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shadetree303 (Oct 14, 2013)

Can I get the updated links as well? Thanks.


----------



## sophus (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi, may I please have the link?


----------



## sterelze (May 5, 2013)

TokenMaster,
Can you please send me a link to the latest version as well? 
Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## sterelze (May 5, 2013)

sorry double post


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

10nelyboi said:


> Can I get the updated link ?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app





shadetree303 said:


> Can I get the updated links as well? Thanks.





sophus said:


> Hi, may I please have the link?





sterelze said:


> TokenMaster,
> Can you please send me a link to the latest version as well?
> Thanks for all your hard work!


PMs sent.

I'm already sharing folder (thanks to nobody_47) so future releases can be found using the same URL.


----------



## qocerhuang (Sep 4, 2014)

can you please send me the link, thank you.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## apbimmer (May 8, 2013)

would you mind sending me a link as well please.


----------



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

Hiya. could you please pm the link?

thanks,


----------



## ho11ywood45 (Nov 10, 2014)

i would love to learn how to do this. could i have a link please?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

apbimmer said:


> would you mind sending me a link as well please.





josh1e said:


> Hiya. could you please pm the link?
> 
> thanks,





ho11ywood45 said:


> i would love to learn how to do this. could i have a link please?


PMs sent.


----------



## dmk11 (May 28, 2013)

TokenMaster - could I get a link please as well?


----------



## CarlosF11 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks again, Tokenmaster! Thanks to you I was able to re-code my F11 with latest E-Sys after the stealership updated to latest I-level. It's working like a charm!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

dmk11 said:


> TokenMaster - could I get a link please as well?





CarlosF11 said:


> Thanks again, Tokenmaster! Thanks to you I was able to re-code my F11 with latest E-Sys after the stealership updated to latest I-level. It's working like a charm!


PM sent


----------



## smahel (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster, could I get a link please ?


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

smahel said:


> Hi TokenMaster, could I get a link please ?


PM Sent


----------



## smahel (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Terrific!!!


----------



## Marius_V (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys launcher?
Thanks for your effort and for making it available for the BMW community!
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## tristras (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster, can you send me the links?


----------



## tbrinkman (Oct 31, 2014)

Can I have this software please?
Thanks!


----------



## bimmerfest1999 (Nov 11, 2014)

May I have the link please, 

thank you


----------



## DonDanx (Nov 8, 2014)

Could you please PM me a link of 3.26.1, patch and generator

Thanks very much


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Marius_V said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys launcher?
> Thanks for your effort and for making it available for the BMW community!
> Edit/Delete Message





tristras said:


> Hi TokenMaster, can you send me the links?





tbrinkman said:


> Can I have this software please?
> Thanks!


PMs sent.

Remember to not mix this with patches or you will degrade, or even negate, the added security feature


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

bimmerfest1999 said:


> May I have the link please,
> 
> thank you





DonDanx said:


> Could you please PM me a link of 3.26.1, patch and generator
> 
> Thanks very much


PMs sent


----------



## Oneseven7 (Nov 12, 2014)

May I have a link too, please?

thank you:thumbup:


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oneseven7 said:


> May I have a link too, please?
> 
> thank you:thumbup:


PM Sent


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Great work man! May I have the link please.


----------



## evacheung (Sep 18, 2012)

May I have the link as well? Tried PMing but you're too popular and your box is full. Thanks for your work.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Ausfahrt said:


> Great work man! May I have the link please.





evacheung said:


> May I have the link as well? Tried PMing but you're too popular and your box is full. Thanks for your work.


PMs sent


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

I use launcher 1.0.3.16. up to this day's Work perfect, but today i obtain crash, and not open program. *(Win 10 beta X64) maybe problem is beta inestability.
i try to reinstall and not work. solution final>
C:\documents and settings\your user name\Application Data\Local\EsysLaucher Delete this folder EsysLauncher. after this work Good.
or in this path:
C:\Users\your user name\AppData\Local\Esyslauncher Delete this folder EsysLauncher. after this work Good.

Windows report:
Description
Faulting Application Path:	C:\Program Files (x86)\TokenMaster\E-Sys Launcher Premium\ESysLauncher.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	ESysLauncher.exe
Problem Signature 02:	1.0.3.16
Problem Signature 03:	54526ef8
Problem Signature 04:	System.Xml
Problem Signature 05:	4.0.30319.36323
Problem Signature 06:	53f6db7c
Problem Signature 07:	9c5
Problem Signature 08:	0
Problem Signature 09:	N3CTRYE2KN3C34SGL4ZQYRBFTE4M13NB
OS Version:	6.4.9841.2.0.0.256.4
Locale ID:	3082
Additional Information 1:	ec0f
Additional Information 2:	ec0f51dd146c1336d25ca5c6808bcfa3
Additional Information 3:	a8e5
Additional Information 4:	a8e5095ff94159f270ad69dae33abd0a

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	bb08544dd92ca188fbc172dd5b695add (94627706221)


----------



## dmk11 (May 28, 2013)

Hi, I got the launcher... but can't find a good link to 3.26.1 esys... Could you PM the link to the latest esys please?


----------



## gtg323s (May 14, 2012)

Could you please PM me a link of 3.26.1, and generator


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

ruben_17non said:


> I use launcher 1.0.3.16. up to this day's Work perfect, but today i obtain crash, and not open program. *(Win 10 beta X64) maybe problem is beta inestability.
> i try to reinstall and not work. solution final>
> C:\documents and settings\your user name\Application Data\Local\EsysLaucher Delete this folder EsysLauncher. after this work Good.
> or in this path:
> ...


Thank you. It's the Framework and this has been a long standing issue since .NET 2.0. I added a self-healing feature when settings get corrupted. It should be able to recover from last good known settings. This also means that new version will not prompt you to generate a new token again, unless the previously generated token is deleted.

Version 1.0.5 Posted up in the same link.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

dmk11 said:


> Hi, I got the launcher... but can't find a good link to 3.26.1 esys... Could you PM the link to the latest esys please?





gtg323s said:


> Could you please PM me a link of 3.26.1, and generator


PMs sent.

I have to warn you about 3.26.x I'd stick with 3.24.3 if I were you, as nothing newer is better


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Link Please, thanks for all your contributions TokenMaster.


----------



## belltownpeanut (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi there, i'm new to the forums, please send me the latest links to the Free Universal Token Solution for E-Sys. thanks so much!


----------



## Jynkky (Apr 24, 2014)

Please send links to me also.
thx


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

mrbombastic said:


> Link Please, thanks for all your contributions TokenMaster.





belltownpeanut said:


> Hi there, i'm new to the forums, please send me the latest links to the Free Universal Token Solution for E-Sys. thanks so much!





Jynkky said:


> Please send links to me also.
> thx


PM sent


----------



## mksa (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,
Can you send me the links
Thanks


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

I would appreciate the links, please. Thanks.


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey,

Can somebody please PM the download info?

Thanks!!


----------



## zerocover (Oct 30, 2014)

Please send me a download link. I'm just getting started with this. Thanks!


----------



## marshalltj (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you Token Master! Will you please PM me the link also.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

PMs sent


----------



## KAIser0815 (Jul 31, 2014)

Can you send me the new link, please? Thanks!!


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello TokenMaster,

Can I get the updated link?

Thank you from Germany


----------



## ptrz (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey! Would it be possible for me to get the link? Thanks.


----------



## scaleo111 (May 18, 2014)

Hello, Could you please send me the link? I will be very happy =) Thanks


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi guys!

Could I have the link too?

Thanks


----------



## cjaffree (Nov 19, 2014)

:thumbup: Awesome stuff Tokenmaster!

Can I get the link as well?


----------



## bruce69 (Jul 15, 2012)

TokenMaster,

thanks for your share!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

PMs sent


----------



## ydchoe (Oct 28, 2014)

This is great. Can you send me the link as well? Thanks.


----------



## Outerstellar (Nov 19, 2014)

I would like the link as well. Thanks TokenMaster!


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

ydchoe said:


> This is great. Can you send me the link as well? Thanks.





Outerstellar said:


> I would like the link as well. Thanks TokenMaster!


PM sent


----------



## sausewind (Feb 18, 2012)

I would like the link as well.
Thx in advance!


----------



## bb1025 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello TokenMaster,

can you send me the link, please?

Thank you for your great Job!!


----------



## Outerstellar (Nov 19, 2014)

sausewind said:


> I would like the link as well.
> Thx in advance!





bb1025 said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> can you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thank you for your great Job!!


PM Sent. :thumbup:


----------



## jcourtney (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow - thank you for the great work on this!!!

Can I please have the PM with the link so I can check this out? Thanks!

-jc


----------



## Outerstellar (Nov 19, 2014)

jcourtney said:


> Wow - thank you for the great work on this!!!
> 
> Can I please have the PM with the link so I can check this out? Thanks!
> 
> -jc


PM Sent.


----------



## mat3333 (Aug 31, 2014)

Could you send me the link?
Excellent work BTW!


----------



## mikemi (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for offering a token free solution.

Just got my MY15 X5 3 weeks ago and would like to try out coding. Can someone PM me the link?

Thanks!
Michael


----------



## negativeions (Sep 21, 2014)

Could I get a link PMed to me?

Thanks!


----------



## klaus56 (Jun 18, 2014)

I would like the link as well. Thanks Eli


----------



## moreno1 (Nov 20, 2014)

I am currently using E-sys 3.24.3 and would like to have the link and instructions required to install the e-sys launcher....can someone PLEASE send me the link.
thank you so much


----------



## Maddogg8890 (May 26, 2014)

Can you send me the link please??? Thanks!!!


----------



## lupo4mot (Nov 21, 2014)

Iam very interested on the esys Launcher. Please Pm me. 

Thanks for your Great work And help here.


----------



## nanybudy (Nov 21, 2014)

Can you please send me the link. Thanks


----------



## tukan (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello can some one pm me the link. Thanks


----------



## Jynkky (Apr 24, 2014)

Can i have also launcher?


----------



## saflang (Sep 12, 2013)

Would love to have the e-sys launcher, my old token from last year has now expired. Thank you.


----------



## McMarv (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey,

i would like to have the e-sys launcher and free token solution for the E-Sys 3.26.0 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi,
Would like to use 3.26.1 and would be most grateful if you could send me the link for the launcher and free token solution.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

PMs sent to all


----------



## Black Devil777 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice one!!!
link please.... Cheers


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Tokenmaster
Can you send me the link also, for the launcher.
Many thanks, chris


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Black Devil777 said:


> Nice one!!!
> link please.... Cheers





chris88 said:


> Hi Tokenmaster
> Can you send me the link also, for the launcher.
> Many thanks, chris


PM Sent


----------



## holyhacker (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster

Can you send me the link also, for the launcher.

Cheers


----------



## holyhacker (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster

Can you send me the link also, for the launcher.

Cheers


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

holyhacker said:


> Hi Tokenmaster
> 
> Can you send me the link also, for the launcher.
> 
> Cheers


Done


----------



## Dangerz (Aug 31, 2014)

Double


----------



## vibui (Oct 1, 2012)

Can you send me the link also, for the launcher.

Thanks!


----------



## fixedgear1 (Nov 24, 2014)

May I have the link? 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Avantdi (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster

Can you send me the link also, for the launcher.

Many thanks


----------



## headunit (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi,

could you send me the link to the launcher, please? 

Cheers!


----------



## n3x (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Tokenmaster, can I have link please & thanks!
p.s. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## 435iDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Can i please receive the link to the software, too?


----------



## xiangli62 (Nov 26, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> *UPDATE:11/7/2014 - E-Sys Launcher Premium V1.0.4*
> - Added "High" Memory Settings
> 
> *E-Sys Premium Launcher Version 1.0.3.16*
> ...


Could you send me the link to the launcher? thanks a lot.


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

Great Job, Send me link Please


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

PMs sent. PMs replied


----------



## MikeRoggan (Nov 10, 2014)

Can I have the link too? Thanks


----------



## randrumree (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

Could I grab a link too?

Thanks!


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

Can you send me a link please?
I'd like to try it on my mini F56.


----------



## ichijoe (Dec 14, 2013)

*Hi TokenMaster*

Can you send me the link also, for the launcher.

Thanks!


----------



## ltbonline (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi, Thanks. Could you please PM the link to me too... Thanks a lot


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

PMs sent/replied.


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Can i get a link?


----------



## till69 (Nov 27, 2012)

Can I have the link too? Thanks


----------



## xyz.xyz (Nov 29, 2014)

Great work Tokenmaster! Could you send me a link? Thanks a lot


----------



## M3F80 (Nov 30, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> *UPDATE:11/7/2014 - E-Sys Launcher Premium V1.0.4*
> - Added "High" Memory Settings
> 
> *E-Sys Premium Launcher Version 1.0.3.16*
> ...


This is awesome! Can you send me a PM with the link? You're the man!


----------



## mlai (Jun 2, 2010)

TokenMaster,

I don't need a link as I am already using your Launcher Premium.

I just want to say thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## Doanster (Dec 1, 2014)

If you would be so kind, please send the link to the Launcher. Thanks!!!


----------



## 50er (Jul 21, 2013)

Can you send me the link please too. Thanks.


----------



## wenliang_wang (Jan 16, 2013)

sir,

could you please send me the links too?

thanks


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Doanster said:


> If you would be so kind, please send the link to the Launcher. Thanks!!!





50er said:


> Can you send me the link please too. Thanks.





wenliang_wang said:


> sir,
> 
> could you please send me the links too?
> 
> thanks


PM´s sent


----------



## xyz.xyz (Nov 29, 2014)

nobody_47 said:


> PM´s sent


Could you send me a link, too?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

mlai said:


> TokenMaster,
> 
> I don't need a link as I am already using your Launcher Premium.
> 
> I just want to say thank you!:thumbup:


:thumbup:



nobody_47 said:


> PM´s sent


Thanks, nobody_47



xyz.xyz said:


> Could you send me a link, too?


PMs sent/replied


----------



## Dmoe (Dec 2, 2014)

*Wow amazing*

Going to be new to Coding my car could i get a link to your software Thanks


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Can I get a link?


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, nobody_47
> 
> PMs sent/replied


Its a pleasuer to me .... thanks to you for this awesome work. :thumbup:



Dmoe said:


> Going to be new to Coding my car could i get a link to your software Thanks





GDMERC said:


> Can I get a link?


PM Sent


----------



## cwbuf (Oct 21, 2005)

May I have a link please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

cwbuf said:


> May I have a link please?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM Sent


----------



## zekan23 (May 6, 2011)

Can I have latest version ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdt6713 (Dec 3, 2014)

Could I have one as well, thank you sir.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

zekan23 said:


> Can I have latest version ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





cdt6713 said:


> Could I have one as well, thank you sir.


PM´s Sent


----------



## akra-m (Dec 4, 2014)

Could you send me a link, too?


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

akra-m said:


> Could you send me a link, too?


PM Sent


----------



## shammy1984 (Dec 4, 2014)

Could you send me a link, too?


----------



## techno89 (Jun 9, 2013)

Can I please get a link? 

I am coding some cars later and would love to try the new software out.


----------



## rmhumr (Oct 9, 2014)

Just got a new F22. Bought the cable, but am confused about all the software versions and patches. I even bought a token, which now seems redundant. 

Can I get a link please. I think your setup seems the simplest. 

Thanks


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

328i-GER said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> can you please send me (or someone else ) the link to download the E-Sys launcher? Unfortunately you can't recieve any more private messages because your post box is full.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


PM Sent


----------



## martin7 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

can you please send me the link to download the E-Sys launcher? 

Thank you very much

Martin


----------



## Pireek (Dec 21, 2014)

New member getting delivery of a 428i tomorrow. Would appreciate the link.
Thanks


----------



## pollop (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi,

nice work. Can you send me the link, please? 

Thank you,


----------



## mikes-11 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

Thanks for the great info and work. Can you send me the link, please? 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## mikes-11 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

Thanks for the great info and work. Can you send me the link, please? 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## bu_plus (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello Tokenmaster,

Your work is really fascinating. Excellent development.

Could you kindly send me a link to your Pro version?

Warm regards.


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi TokenMaster

I am also very interested in having a link. 

Thanks very much and best regards!


----------



## benjaleg (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi,

Nice work. Can you send me the link, please?

Thank you,


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

martin7 said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> can you please send me the link to download the E-Sys launcher?
> 
> ...





Pireek said:


> New member getting delivery of a 428i tomorrow. Would appreciate the link.
> Thanks





pollop said:


> Hi,
> 
> nice work. Can you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thank you,





mikes-11 said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> Thanks for the great info and work. Can you send me the link, please?
> 
> ...





bu_plus said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> 
> Your work is really fascinating. Excellent development.
> 
> ...





332701 said:


> Hi TokenMaster
> 
> I am also very interested in having a link.
> 
> Thanks very much and best regards!





benjaleg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice work. Can you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thank you,


PM´s sent


----------



## rokla (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm very interested, Can you Send me THE link also please ?

Thanks in advance!

Regards Ronald


----------



## berk192 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you for the great work TokenMaster! Can somebody send me the link


----------



## BZTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, could you please send me the latest link as well?
Thanks,


----------



## jack5 (Dec 14, 2008)

HI can you send me a link to 
i like your work!!!!


----------



## Tiefseeblau F10 (Dec 26, 2001)

Hello TokenMaster,



Will you send me the link, please?



Thanks in advance .


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

rokla said:


> I'm very interested, Can you Send me THE link also please ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards Ronald





berk192 said:


> Thank you for the great work TokenMaster! Can somebody send me the link





BZTR said:


> Hi, could you please send me the latest link as well?
> Thanks,





jack5 said:


> HI can you send me a link to
> i like your work!!!!





Tiefseeblau F10 said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> Will you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thanks in advance .


PM´s sent


----------



## Androulakis (May 5, 2003)

can you also PM me the link?

Thanks in advance,

George


----------



## XZero (Aug 17, 2014)

Can I also have the link please?

Thanks.


----------



## marpow (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster, nobody_47, or anyone else really, could you PM me the link as well?? Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## gaa1976 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster,

Great Job!!!!

can you send me the link, please?

Thank you


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

kuskus said:


> Hi nobody_47,
> 
> Did you forget me??? Hope not intentionally.
> 
> ...


Sorry was a mistake 

PM sent


----------



## kuskus (Dec 30, 2014)

nobody_47 said:


> Sorry was a mistake
> 
> PM sent


No problem 

Thanks a lot for your help!!!

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## pasa29 (Feb 12, 2013)

hy.. great work.. again.. 

.. would be pleased for PM on ur newest solution.. 

Regards from Oversee


----------



## pasa29 (Feb 12, 2013)

hy.. great work.. again.. 

.. would be pleased for PM on ur newest solution.. 

Regards from Oversee


----------



## prd (Jan 21, 2014)

Can someone please send me the link for the latest version?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

pasa29 said:


> hy.. great work.. again..
> 
> .. would be pleased for PM on ur newest solution..
> 
> Regards from Oversee





prd said:


> Can someone please send me the link for the latest version?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


PM Sent


----------



## jbenington86 (Jan 4, 2015)

nobody_47 said:


> PM Sent


Could I please also get the link?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*E-Sys Launcher Premium V1.0.6*

*UPDATE:01/04/2015 - E-Sys Launcher Premium V1.0.6*
- Modified Obfuscation settings to eliminate/minimize false-positive detections by AV
- Fixed bug in saving/restoring settings when updating the app
Non-critical update but if you're bothered by your AV, you can upgrade by installing over existing installation or replace the Executable.

Latest AV scan using 56 different AV with virus definition from 12/30/2014 - 01/04/2015
Executable: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...0e479f34c589561929b40a05/analysis/1420393248/
SHA256: 802b9eb477972e8c3c8975556cb0bcadd1ea67570e479f34c589561929b40a05
Setup: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...cd247a10faba9495e86991dc/analysis/1420393726/
SHA256: 30659aa960f9ece9703d69c6e3a44ed37c390f25cd247a10faba9495e86991dc


----------



## ydchoe (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster, 
Please PM me the link for latest version. Thanks.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

PM sent.

Link is the same as it was in V1.0.5


----------



## ydchoe (Oct 28, 2014)

Excellent. My previous version was being flagged as Trojan and kept getting deleted by Symantec. I just installed updated version and it no longer has this issue and is running perfectly on my machine now. Thanks, TokenMaster. :thumbup:


----------



## Fragile (Jan 25, 2011)

Never got the link in previous request. 
Trying again.

Thanks
Richard


----------



## husttrust (Jan 5, 2015)

TM, can I have the download link? Thanks.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Fragile said:


> Never got the link in previous request.
> Trying again.
> 
> Thanks
> Richard





husttrust said:


> TM, can I have the download link? Thanks.


PM´s sent


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

ydchoe said:


> Excellent. My previous version was being flagged as Trojan and kept getting deleted by Symantec. I just installed updated version and it no longer has this issue and is running perfectly on my machine now. Thanks, TokenMaster. :thumbup:


Hard drive needed replacement with OS upgrade and would like to reinstall - the beta link is no longer active and AVG is flagging it. Thanks


----------



## wires1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Could somebody please share the link by PM? Thanks!


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello TokenMaster,

Could you PM me the link? Thank you!


----------



## AussieSimon (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster
Could you please PM me the download link?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

PMs sent.

1.0.7 is up to resolve issue with profile names with special characters. If 1.0.6 is working for you now, then there's no need to upgrade to 1.0.7.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

PMs sent.

1.0.7 is up to resolve issue with profile names with special characters. If 1.0.6 is working for you now, then there's no need to upgrade to 1.0.7.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

@lastmagik, remove the link. You don't want to get this forum shutdown. This is part of the forum rule, hence I said to share via PM and not post the link


----------



## fulceria (Feb 1, 2013)

Please send for me. Thanks


----------



## lastmagik (Jan 11, 2015)

@Tokenmaster. I have made it just now - please see several topics above. By the way please could you send me a link for your last E-SYS launcher Pro via PM?


----------



## rxzig (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster, can I get a link via PM, preparing to code my 2015 528xi. Thank You.


----------



## rashidc (May 10, 2012)

*E-Sys launcher*

Hi Tokenmaster, could you please pm me the link as well? Thanks


----------



## BMW-Penguin (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi!

Great work, thank you! :thumbup:

Can someone PM me the link, please?

Greets, Peter


----------



## F980533 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi - I am interested in E-Sys Launcher Premium V1.0.6.

Recently, I picked up an american made ENET cable and found bimmerfest to contain a wealth of valuable information regarding coding via E-Sys 3.26.1 and BMW PSdZData Full 2.54.2 on my 2013 BMW 320i xDrive M sport.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## F980533 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi - I am interested in E-Sys Launcher Premium V1.0.6.

Recently, I picked up an american made ENET cable and found bimmerfest to contain a wealth of valuable information regarding coding via E-Sys 3.26.1 and BMW PSdZData Full 2.54.2 on my 2013 BMW 320i xDrive M sport.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

fulceria said:


> Please send for me. Thanks





rxzig said:


> Hi Tokenmaster, can I get a link via PM, preparing to code my 2015 528xi. Thank You.





rashidc said:


> Hi Tokenmaster, could you please pm me the link as well? Thanks





BMW-Penguin said:


> Hi!
> 
> Great work, thank you! :thumbup:
> 
> ...





F980533 said:


> Hi - I am interested in E-Sys Launcher Premium V1.0.6.
> 
> Recently, I picked up an american made ENET cable and found bimmerfest to contain a wealth of valuable information regarding coding via E-Sys 3.26.1 and BMW PSdZData Full 2.54.2 on my 2013 BMW 320i xDrive M sport.
> 
> I appreciate your help!


PM´s sent


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,
Great work, thank you!
Could you please PM me the links for latest versions?


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster,
Please could you send me a link to the latest versions.
Thanks


----------



## rxzig (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank You TokenMaster and nobody_47


----------



## whiteky (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster, 

Please PM me the link for latest version. 
Thanks.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

DmitryHd said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> Great work, thank you!
> Could you please PM me the links for latest versions?





devilblack said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> Please could you send me a link to the latest versions.
> Thanks





whiteky said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> Please PM me the link for latest version.
> Thanks.


PM´s sent


----------



## doggydude (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,
Could I get a link to the program please?
Attempting to turn on the AM radio in an i3... praying I dont screw it up 
Thank you!


----------



## bmw4cal (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi TokenMaster, 
WOuld you please PM me the link?
Thanks!


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

doggydude said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> Could I get a link to the program please?
> Attempting to turn on the AM radio in an i3... praying I dont screw it up
> Thank you!





bmw4cal said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> WOuld you please PM me the link?
> Thanks!


PM´s sent


----------



## aaaokk (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster, 

Please PM me the link for latest version. 
Thanks.


----------



## bay_bmw (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi TokenMaster,
Can someone please send me the links for the latest versions also.
Thanks


----------



## xaver (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,
could you please send me the link to the latest versions.
Thanks


----------



## mostness (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

Perfect timing, my token expires next month. : )

Please PM the link. Thank you.


----------



## estragos (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster,

can you please send me the link to the latest version?
Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## MikeDee (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi! Please toss me the latest E-SYS when you have a sec, thanks!!!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

MikeDee said:


> Hi! Please toss me the latest E-SYS when you have a sec, thanks!!!





estragos said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> can you please send me the link to the latest version?
> Thanks!:thumbup:





mostness said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> Perfect timing, my token expires next month. : )
> 
> Please PM the link. Thank you.





xaver said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> could you please send me the link to the latest versions.
> Thanks





bay_bmw said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> Can someone please send me the links for the latest versions also.
> Thanks





aaaokk said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> Please PM me the link for latest version.
> Thanks.


PM´s sent


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi 
Would be nice if someone could send me the latest versions 

Best,
Skyline1337


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Skyline1337 said:


> Hi
> Would be nice if someone could send me the latest versions
> 
> Best,
> Skyline1337


PM sent


----------



## smirnyi67 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm new for coding! But have some computer and tech skills.
I had coding in about 6 month ago and paid $180...
I had my F15 back from service, they kept my car for 4 days trying to fix "Engine Controls" warning light and of course they updated software. All my features got back to factory default and now I'm trying to do coding by myself.
Would you tell me please where can I find complete instructions how to do it. As I understand I need software to get access to F15 and cable. 
My Email [email protected]
I'll appreciate any help or advice.
Thanks


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Link for latest release please. Thank you.


----------



## The_Dude_Abides (Jan 30, 2015)

New coder looking for links to the latest and greatest!

Many Thanks!!!


----------



## The_Dude_Abides (Jan 30, 2015)

New coder looking for links to the latest and greatest!

Many Thanks!!!


----------



## venuslippe (Jan 31, 2015)

Can you send me the link for latest Version please?

thx from germany


----------



## Sunari (Feb 1, 2015)

This is awesome! can't wait to try it out


----------



## Sunari (Feb 1, 2015)

oh no! TokenMaster's PM box is full! - I'll try my luck requesting a link here. 

please! and thank you


----------



## TShoot (Dec 14, 2007)

Could I please get the link to the latest coding versions and instructions?

Thank you


----------



## miladr15 (Jan 26, 2015)

Can I also get the links with instructions as well. Thank you so much for all the work put into all this.


----------



## ducy (May 9, 2013)

Hi
I would kindly ask for the link to the latest versions.
Thanks

Cheers.


----------



## miula (Aug 25, 2014)

Would it be possible to please get the links as well?

What PSZData version and E-Sys version (3.24.3 vs 3.26) would you recommend for an F80? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

mrbombastic said:


> Link for latest release please. Thank you.





The_Dude_Abides said:


> New coder looking for links to the latest and greatest!
> 
> Many Thanks!!!





venuslippe said:


> Can you send me the link for latest Version please?
> 
> thx from germany





Sunari said:


> This is awesome! can't wait to try it out





TShoot said:


> Could I please get the link to the latest coding versions and instructions?
> 
> Thank you





miladr15 said:


> Can I also get the links with instructions as well. Thank you so much for all the work put into all this.





ducy said:


> Hi
> I would kindly ask for the link to the latest versions.
> Thanks
> 
> Cheers.





miula said:


> Would it be possible to please get the links as well?
> 
> What PSZData version and E-Sys version (3.24.3 vs 3.26) would you recommend for an F80?
> 
> Thanks!!!


PM´s sent


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

New coder looking for links to the latest and greatest!

Many Thanks!!!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

numa001 said:


> New coder looking for links to the latest and greatest!
> 
> Many Thanks!!!


PM sent


----------



## steff66 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi
Can you also send me a link

Thanks


----------



## col.bas (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi,

Could I have the latest links, too, please. Thanks.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Rami.j said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me download links.
> 
> ...





PnP said:


> Could I also have the latest link please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





steff66 said:


> Hi
> Can you also send me a link
> 
> Thanks





col.bas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I have the latest links, too, please. Thanks.


PM´s sent


----------



## blu2print (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,

can you send me the link, please?

Thanks.. 

blu2print


----------



## liquidwater01 (Nov 22, 2013)

Can I get the link as well? Thanks!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

blu2print said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> can you send me the link, please?
> 
> ...





liquidwater01 said:


> Can I get the link as well? Thanks!


PM´s sent


----------



## cougs (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello, may I please have a link? Thanks!!


----------



## n0ble (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi,

I've just moved over to BMW from VAG.

I'm familiar with VAG diagnostics and software flashing using ODIS but do not know much about BMW.

I have bought a BMW F07 530d gt and i would firstly like to update all the modules software.

I understand i can do this in e-sys? i Would like to obtain your e-sys solution and a pointer on how to update the modules.

Thanks


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

cougs said:


> Hello, may I please have a link? Thanks!!





n0ble said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just moved over to BMW from VAG.
> 
> ...


PM´s sent


----------



## chezdude (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone care to share the link, please?


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

chezdude said:


> Anyone care to share the link, please?


PM sent


----------



## Frugger (May 8, 2007)

Can I get the link as well?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Frugger said:


> Can I get the link as well?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


PM sent


----------



## bimmercar (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Token Master, could I get a links please? thanks in advance!


----------



## riku2 (Apr 13, 2012)

could I also get the link please.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

bimmercar said:


> Hi Token Master, could I get a links please? thanks in advance!





riku2 said:


> could I also get the link please.


PM´s sent


----------



## ddarvish (Feb 10, 2015)

*link please*

i am fairly new to this world. woudl like to get a link to download and mess around with the software and coding..


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

bimmercar said:


> Hi Token Master, could I get a links please? thanks in advance!





riku2 said:


> could I also get the link please.





ddarvish said:


> i am fairly new to this world. woudl like to get a link to download and mess around with the software and coding..


PM sent


----------



## limited1 (Jul 1, 2013)

*CodeCodeCode*

Hi everyone!

Thanks in advance for all your help and expertise on this forum.
I was hoping that I could obtain a download link for the ESys Launcher? I'd love to code my car! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ppolaris (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Token Master, could I get a links please?
Regards...


----------



## TulsaX3 (Mar 13, 2015)

Please send me a link, just got a cable

Thanks


----------



## Trel (Feb 4, 2015)

*Esys Help Needed*

Firstly thanks to Shawn for sending me the link.

I intend to change 6nh to 6ns

Version E-Sys_Setup_3_26_1_b42487.exe

I have a few questions.

Question 1 - I have connected to the car with the laptop and run esys, from the list that appears my car is not there F32, which do I use? 
Question 2 - some of the stuff I have read says leave the ignition on but not the engine running, how do I do that when I don't have a key in the ignition, push button start.

Thanks to anyone that can help me.


----------



## Trel (Feb 4, 2015)

*Solved*

Searched the threads and found the answer:

Use F20
Code with engine running


----------



## Trel (Feb 4, 2015)

*Voice Control Question*

F32 - 6nh recoded to 6ns - Thanks to Shawn

Next project - Is it possible to code voice control with Head Unit Champ 2 and Combo box?

If so what do I need and where do I get it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

TulsaX3 said:


> Please send me a link, just got a cable
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## steff66 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi TokenMaste and Nobody_47,

Could you send me a download link for that tool?

Thanks


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

steff66 said:


> Hi TokenMaste and Nobody_47,
> 
> Could you send me a download link for that tool?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Diamondback2010 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello,
can someone please send me the download link? 

Thanks


----------



## Lightmatrix (Jun 23, 2008)

*PM Link Please?*

Thanks so much!


----------



## Rhino707 (Mar 2, 2013)

Please could you send me the link? Thanks!


----------



## Doc9point5 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey there, just got my new F56 S and the cable arrived today, can I get the link to the token generator?

The walk-throughs are awesome, I'm excited to jump into the community here. Thanks


----------



## micin3 (Mar 1, 2015)

*e-sys*

Könnten Sie mir einen Download-Link für das Werkzeug? Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße.micin3:


----------



## kbullet (Dec 31, 2014)

Can i get a link please  mucho gracias


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Diamondback2010 said:


> Hello,
> can someone please send me the download link?
> 
> Thanks





Lightmatrix said:


> Thanks so much!





Rhino707 said:


> Please could you send me the link? Thanks!





Doc9point5 said:


> Hey there, just got my new F56 S and the cable arrived today, can I get the link to the token generator?
> 
> The walk-throughs are awesome, I'm excited to jump into the community here. Thanks





micin3 said:


> Könnten Sie mir einen Download-Link für das Werkzeug? Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße.micin3:





kbullet said:


> Can i get a link please  mucho gracias


PM´s sent


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi!
Could you send me the link too?
Many thanxx!!!


----------



## e30if (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone able to shoot me a link for the download? Have some coding to do on my 228 I'd like to do.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

yreiser said:


> Hi!
> Could you send me the link too?
> Many thanxx!!!





e30if said:


> Anyone able to shoot me a link for the download? Have some coding to do on my 228 I'd like to do.


PM´s sent


----------



## bayron0 (Mar 16, 2015)

Could I also get links to the software?
Thank you in advance


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

bayron0 said:


> Could I also get links to the software?
> Thank you in advance


PM sent


----------



## crawfordbay (Mar 16, 2014)

HI! Could you also send me the link? Thank you!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

crawfordbay said:


> HI! Could you also send me the link? Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Anonym (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey,

could you send me the link to the tool as well?

Great work, by the way!


----------



## mikey2u (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Nobody 47

Send me, new version Please!
Thanks


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Anonym said:


> Hey,
> 
> could you send me the link to the tool as well?
> 
> Great work, by the way!





mikey2u said:


> Hi Nobody 47
> 
> Send me, new version Please!
> Thanks


PM´s sent


----------



## ltbonline (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi, Master and Nobody,

Do you have a newer version of the psdzdata ? Dealer updated my setting from last service and I could not read the SVT now.
Some help please.....

Best Regards


----------



## irshat (Jan 11, 2015)

May be this http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4947910


----------



## jinrf (Mar 12, 2014)

Just got an X5. Great work. Could you please send me a link as well? 
Thanks a lot!!!!!!


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi; could I please get a PM'ed link to the file? Thanks very much!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

jinrf said:


> Just got an X5. Great work. Could you please send me a link as well?
> Thanks a lot!!!!!!





av6006 said:


> Hi; could I please get a PM'ed link to the file? Thanks very much!


PM´s sent


----------



## irshat (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi, could i please have one.


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

Could I please get the link to the files?
Thanks in advance.
m(_ _)m


----------



## ez666 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello,

Can I have the link please

Thank you


----------



## dinnef30 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Link required*

Hi Tokenmaster,
can you share the link to me, please?

I use E-Sys 3.23.4 and PSZdata 2.50.4 for a F30, that should be compatible, right?

Thanks


----------



## soragoi (Mar 22, 2015)

Could I please get the link to the files?
Thanks in advance.

very good work..


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

The patchless token I got last Feb expired. Should I request a download of the new Universal Token?


----------



## JohnBabu (May 21, 2014)

I have a 2015 X5 and the cable too. I am new to coding. Can someone kindly provide me links to the software and the tokens?

Thanks,
John


----------



## desi4life10 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello, 
could you please send me the link. 
Thanks


----------



## blue01 (Apr 28, 2008)

Can this be used on a 64bit system?


----------



## Cep55 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, Tokenmaster and coders-

I'm using ESYS v3.26.1 and ESYS launcher premium 1.07 (running Windows 8.) I've installed them both, generated the token and set a PIN (and confirmed the token file is in the location designated in the ESYS settings.)

Everything works fine until I go to CAFD and try to "edit FDL." Then I get a C157 error saying "EstCmCryptographicException: no certificate found within EST." I've tried uninstalling everything and deleting the token file and then reinstalling and generating a new token, but still get the same error.

Any suggestions? I appreciate your thoughts!

Christina


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

irshat said:


> Hi, could i please have one.





tom2325 said:


> Could I please get the link to the files?
> Thanks in advance.
> m(_ _)m





ez666 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I have the link please
> 
> Thank you





dinnef30 said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> can you share the link to me, please?
> 
> I use E-Sys 3.23.4 and PSZdata 2.50.4 for a F30, that should be compatible, right?
> ...





soragoi said:


> Could I please get the link to the files?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> very good work..





capt_slow said:


> The patchless token I got last Feb expired. Should I request a download of the new Universal Token?


You can use the Launcher to create your own Token.



JohnBabu said:


> I have a 2015 X5 and the cable too. I am new to coding. Can someone kindly provide me links to the software and the tokens?
> 
> Thanks,
> John





desi4life10 said:


> Hello,
> could you please send me the link.
> Thanks





blue01 said:


> Can this be used on a 64bit system?


Yes, works on 64bit too.

_______________
PM´s sent


----------



## twins (Nov 8, 2014)

*Token*

hello nobody_47,could you send me the link of Esys launch pro 2.0


----------



## rmlM235 (Apr 24, 2015)

*Links...*

Hi TokenMaster!

Can you give me the links for E-Sys PRO Launcher + PSdZData for coding my F22?

Thanks!


----------



## rmlM235 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi!
I would appreciate a copy of the latest version please.

Thank you


----------



## steve640dgc (Mar 23, 2014)

Any chance of link to latest version? Thanks


----------



## pnx (Apr 26, 2015)

-double post-


----------



## pnx (Apr 26, 2015)

Dear Tokenmaster, could you send me the link for the latest e-sys Launcher ?

Thank you very much and compliments for your work!
Giuseppe


----------



## Jiu-jitsu (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster!

Would you give me the links for E-Sys PRO Launcher + newest PSdZData and E-Sys for coding my F10, please? Old ones don't work because of BMW updates. Thank You!


----------



## jsteilnt (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster!

I would like to receive the last version for E-Sys + PSdZData including codes for my F20.

Gruss!!!


----------



## baolijie (Apr 26, 2015)

Dear Tokenmaster, could you Sent me PM with the link for the latest e-sys Launcher pro 2.0 ?

Thank you very much and compliments for your work!


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

cpxchewy said:


> Hi Tokenmaster can I get E-Sys Launcher Premium V1.0.6?
> 
> Thanks.





Markus F11 said:


> Hello everybody,
> im new in everything. Want to code my F11. I have E-SYS 3.25.3 + PSdZData Files v51.3. I need a Token, can you help me?
> 
> Greatings from Germany
> ...





bye08 said:


> Hey Tokenmaster, Can you Sent me PM for e-sys Launcher. Best Greats from Germany
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





rmlM235 said:


> Hi!
> I would appreciate a copy of the latest version please.
> 
> Thank you





steve640dgc said:


> Any chance of link to latest version? Thanks





pnx said:


> Dear Tokenmaster, could you send me the link for the latest e-sys Launcher ?
> 
> Thank you very much and compliments for your work!
> Giuseppe


PM´s sent


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

xinxing1988 said:


> hello nobody_47,could you send me the link of Esys launch pro 2.0,





twins said:


> hello nobody_47,could you send me the link of Esys launch pro 2.0


Sorry, but I just can provide the Premium Version.
For the PRO Version you need to write an Email to TokenMaster.


----------



## watermelon14725 (Jan 5, 2015)

Please send thanks


----------



## kwork (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi
Please give me esys launcher link
Pls PM
Thanks


----------



## mrwilby (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi TokenMaster, nobody_47,

Would you kindly send me the links for the latest launcher + esys + data for F15? 

Thank you & kudos,


----------



## g_abac (Apr 27, 2015)

can I have the pm please.


----------



## steve640dgc (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Token Master / Nobody_47

Any chance of link to launcher 2 premium

I received pm earlier but that only takes me to 1.07 version

Any assistance greatly appreciated.


----------



## esmond (Jun 10, 2012)

Can PM the link of the latest version? Thanks.


----------



## esmond (Jun 10, 2012)

nobody_47 said:


> Sorry, but I just can provide the Premium Version.
> For the PRO Version you need to write an Email to TokenMaster.


Thanks for you kind help.

So premium version can not do FDL coding the new trimmed ncd files?

Can PM TokenMaster email to me? Thanks.


----------



## baolijie (Apr 26, 2015)

nobody_47 said:


> Sorry, but I just can provide the Premium Version.
> For the PRO Version you need to write an Email to TokenMaster.


could you send me the link for the latest e-sys Launcher ?

Thank you very much and compliments for your work!


----------



## x5japan (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello Tokenmaster,

Can you please pm the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher?

Thank you and Best Regards.


----------



## zimbato (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi, can I get a link to the software please?

Thanks.


----------



## zimbato (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi, can I get a link to the software E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0 Build 42 please?

Thanks.


----------



## xinxing1988 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello token,could you send me the lanch premium 2.0,many thanks


----------



## rearview (Sep 9, 2014)

Could someone send me the link as well.


----------



## jegen (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello guys
Can i have a link, too?
Thanks


----------



## Pooley (May 8, 2015)

Hey can you send me the latest versions? Programming my F22.

Also the e-sys software? 

cheers


----------



## bymer321 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello,

My car was recently updated by the dealer to the latest I-level and now I am facing the Trimmed CAFD problem. Would someone please send me a link to the newest Launcher 2.0 build and any other relevant files?

Thank you ahead of time,

Appreciate it

Best regards and awesome work Tokenmaster! :thumbup:


----------



## holyhacker (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

could you send me the lanch premium 2.0 link please.

Cheers


----------



## 5erBMW (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello TokenMaster,

great job with the new E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0.

Can you send me the latest versions?

i see on the blog, thet you released a new version of NCD / CAFD Tool V0.3, can you send me this too?

Thank you very much


with best regards from Germany


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

TokenMaster, 

Thanks!!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

matg28 said:


> Could someone please send me the link?
> 
> Cheers!





zimbato said:


> Hi, can I get a link to the software please?
> 
> Thanks.





zimbato said:


> Hi, can I get a link to the software E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0 Build 42 please?
> 
> Thanks.





xinxing1988 said:


> Hello token,could you send me the lanch premium 2.0,many thanks





rearview said:


> Could someone send me the link as well.





jegen said:


> Hello guys
> Can i have a link, too?
> Thanks


just send you link by PM :thumbup:


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Pooley said:


> Hey can you send me the latest versions? Programming my F22.
> 
> Also the e-sys software?
> 
> cheers





bymer321 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My car was recently updated by the dealer to the latest I-level and now I am facing the Trimmed CAFD problem. Would someone please send me a link to the newest Launcher 2.0 build and any other relevant files?
> 
> ...





holyhacker said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> could you send me the lanch premium 2.0 link please.
> 
> Cheers





5erBMW said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> great job with the new E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0.
> 
> ...





Rsnic said:


> TokenMaster,
> 
> Thanks!!


just send you link by PM :thumbup:
For NCD / CAFD Tool, see the dedicate thread ... http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8108913&postcount=1


----------



## holyhacker (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Master,

I've just installed premium launcher 2.0 after I've deinstalled v1.05.
Since then the launcher can't find my Esys any more. 

Any ideasß

Cheers


----------



## tysonmax (Oct 16, 2014)

So how long are you supposed to wait at this stage for it to write the log file? It's been well over 20 minutes so far...


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

botho said:


> just send you link by PM :thumbup:
> For NCD / CAFD Tool, see the dedicate thread ... http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8108913&postcount=1


Can I have the link please?

Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

holyhacker said:


> Hi Master,
> 
> I've just installed premium launcher 2.0 after I've deinstalled v1.05.
> Since then the launcher can't find my Esys any more.
> ...


And you still have E-Sys installed? What do you get when you navigate to "C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys"?



tysonmax said:


> So how long are you supposed to wait at this stage for it to write the log file? It's been well over 20 minutes so far...


About 5-15 seconds AFTER you select a series and press the "Launch Now" button



mvaccaro said:


> Can I have the link please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## tysonmax (Oct 16, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> About 5-15 seconds AFTER you select a series and press the "Launch Now" button


Thanks..I'm good to go now.


----------



## sghavim (Apr 26, 2015)

Can I get the link too please?


----------



## my0579 (May 7, 2015)

Can PM give me Thanks


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

sghavim said:


> Can I get the link too please?





my0579 said:


> Can PM give me Thanks


Done


----------



## qwerp (May 14, 2015)

Hi There,

I currently running E-SYS 3.26.1 + PzData 3.55.1 Lite.

When doing a Read Coding, its appeared all fine apart from 1 error.

HU_NBT [63] [D103563]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000DED_003_013_025 Fehler:
NCD read from ECU "ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63" for CAF "cafd_00000ded-003_013_025" failed! [C069]
Developer signed CAF (signed with personal EST file) cannot be processed - no EST or EST-CM found. [1461]

I have read the forum and understand that i need EsysLauncher to fix this issue. Can some kind soul please share me the link to one?

Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

legroeder2k said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> thank you for your great work and keep it up!
> Could you please send me a download link as well?
> ...





bennywo22 said:


> May I please have a link to the Esys launcher premium 2.0 build, thanks


PM sent



qwerp said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I currently running E-SYS 3.26.1 + PzData 3.55.1 Lite.
> 
> ...


Your problem is that you are using a patched solution that wasn't installed properly.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3 Build 46*

New build is up. *V2.0.3 Build 46*

- Added display of remaining days until change of series is allowed.
- Minor bug fixes


----------



## economi$t (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Could you please send me a link as well?

Thank you very much


----------



## Urs2000 (May 13, 2015)

...


----------



## Tonf31 (Apr 13, 2015)

Great work!

Can you send me the link?

thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3 Build 46*



economi$t said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Could you please send me a link as well?
> 
> Thank you very much





Urs2000 said:


> ...





Tonf31 said:


> Great work!
> 
> Can you send me the link?
> 
> thanks


PM sent - E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3 Build 46


----------



## swants (May 14, 2015)

Tokenmaster,

This looks pretty awesome.
Could you please send me the link when you get a chance?

Thanks.


----------



## bennywo22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Why I getting error message said "This application is prohibited to run in your location", code is 61C0D5AF.


----------



## Yoshi1592 (May 15, 2015)

*E-sys*

Dear TokenMaster
Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys LauncherPremium?
Thank you very much for your support.


----------



## IFlyX5 (Aug 26, 2003)

@TokenMaster:

Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3 Build 46, please?
Thank you!


----------



## Averal (Apr 12, 2015)

Dear Tm,

i'm looking out for the link as well. Could you be so kind and do me pm?

Have a good time,

Averal


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

swants said:


> Tokenmaster,
> 
> This looks pretty awesome.
> Could you please send me the link when you get a chance?
> ...





Yoshi1592 said:


> Dear TokenMaster
> Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys LauncherPremium?
> Thank you very much for your support.





IFlyX5 said:


> @TokenMaster:
> 
> Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3 Build 46, please?
> Thank you!





Averal said:


> Dear Tm,
> 
> i'm looking out for the link as well. Could you be so kind and do me pm?
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## qwerp (May 14, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> Your problem is that you are using a patched solution that wasn't installed properly.


Hi TokenMaster

I have downloaded your version of E-SYS 3.24.3 + pzdata 3.55.1 Lite,

Launched with EsysLauncher,

Still getting

HU_NBT [63] [D103563]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_00000ded-003_013_025 Fehler:
NCD read from ECU "ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63" for CAF "cafd_00000ded-003_013_025" failed! [C069]
Certificate for Fingerprint <Developer Certificate Not Allowed> not found! [1462]

its slightly different now.

My Car is an

UK version F06 640d GC.

Can you help please?

Thanks.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

qwerp said:


> Hi TokenMaster
> 
> I have downloaded your version of E-SYS 3.24.3 + pzdata 3.55.1 Lite,
> 
> ...


It's a feature of the launcher. See page 1. Repaired CAFDs are prohibited as this can be exploited by some individuals which I know for a fact has the capability and won't have any qualms doing so.

You will need all original OEM PSdZData

Edit: Actual error "Certificate for Fingerprint <Developer Certificate Not Allowed> not found! [1462]"


----------



## jonny81 (May 15, 2015)

@TokenMaster:

Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3 Build 46, please?
Thank you!


----------



## qwerp (May 14, 2015)

Hi guys.

when i try to Activate FA, i am getting 
"No FP could be generated from FA "" [C002]
detected mismatch between SGBMID in FA2FP file name (fafp_xxxx) and SGBMID in that file () [861]"

Any idea how to get pass this?

Thanks


----------



## qwerp (May 14, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> It's a feature of the launcher. See page 1. Repaired CAFDs are prohibited as this can be exploited by some individuals which I know for a fact has the capability and won't have any qualms doing so.
> 
> You will need all original OEM PSdZData
> 
> Edit: Actual error "Certificate for Fingerprint <Developer Certificate Not Allowed> not found! [1462]"


Dear kind Token Master,

Can you kindly share where i can get the correct PSdZData?

Thanks.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

jonny81 said:


> @TokenMaster:
> 
> Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3 Build 46, please?
> Thank you!


PM sent



qwerp said:


> Dear kind Token Master,
> 
> Can you kindly share where i can get the correct PSdZData?
> 
> Thanks.


Ask shawnsheridan in this thread for example http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=9082859#post9082859


----------



## Michael.Chang (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Could you please send me a download link of latest E-Sys Launcher PRO/Premium as well?

Thank you very much for your great work!


----------



## rehash_lyrics (May 16, 2015)

Dear TokenMaster

Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher please?

Thank you


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Michael.Chang said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Could you please send me a download link of latest E-Sys Launcher PRO/Premium as well?
> 
> Thank you very much for your great work!





rehash_lyrics said:


> Dear TokenMaster
> 
> Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher please?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## cjbeckman (Dec 8, 2013)

Can I please have a link to the new premium or pro launcher?


----------



## Most-Wanted (May 17, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

Just purchased my first BMW recently, so i am new here. Sorry for the low post count and already requesting things lol. But I have a 2012 f30 and have been trying to read as much as possible regarding coding.

I am guessing that i will need this software to start my journey. If possible will someone be kind enough to share? Thanks!


----------



## sunild (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster,
Could you please send me a download link to latest E-Sys Launcher PRO/Premium.
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## tyuki70 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear TokenMaster,

Its great job!!
Also I wanna try E-Sys Launcher Premium/Pro.
Can you let me know it?

Many thanks,


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

cjbeckman said:


> Can I please have a link to the new premium or pro launcher?





Most-Wanted said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Just purchased my first BMW recently, so i am new here. Sorry for the low post count and already requesting things lol. But I have a 2012 f30 and have been trying to read as much as possible regarding coding.
> 
> I am guessing that i will need this software to start my journey. If possible will someone be kind enough to share? Thanks!





sunild said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> Could you please send me a download link to latest E-Sys Launcher PRO/Premium.
> Thank you very much in advance.





tyuki70 said:


> Dear TokenMaster,
> 
> Its great job!!
> Also I wanna try E-Sys Launcher Premium/Pro.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Rorohi (May 17, 2015)

*E-sys launcher premium*

Can you please share the file or download like with me?

I am stuck with psdzdata55.....

Thank you!


----------



## idevs (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone know....

In the setup, you enter in the "Car Series." Is that for the actual car (I'm assuming) or the series used for coding?

For instance...Have an F02, but everything I've seen says to use the F10 coding information.

Cheers


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,
could you please send me a link to Premium or Pro launcher, too?
Thanks!!!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Rorohi said:


> Can you please share the file or download like with me?
> 
> I am stuck with psdzdata55.....
> 
> Thank you!





delirio said:


> Hi,
> could you please send me a link to Premium or Pro launcher, too?
> Thanks!!!


PM sent



idevs said:


> Does anyone know....
> 
> In the setup, you enter in the "Car Series." Is that for the actual car (I'm assuming) or the series used for coding?
> 
> ...


Use the actual car series, in your case F002.

E-Sys uses main series, which consists of several series. In some instances, it coincides with the actual series, but in most cases, it doesn't. And some main series, it can get really confusing. For example, F020 consists of several series, but actually divided into 3 groups. F20 - F23, F30 - F36, and (F80, F82 and F83).

If you choose F020 and you actually have F30, Launcher Premium will not interpret your FA and most of your CAFDs.

ShawnSheridan had a post showing the details of each main series somewhere, but bottomline, choose your actual series.


----------



## aqua02 (May 18, 2015)

*Hi Tokenmaster*



TokenMaster said:


> *UPDATE: 5/7/2015 - E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0 Build 42*
> 
> * *Support for Trimmed PSdZdata*. With Launcher 2.0, it's now possible to perform FDL coding again. No more trimmed CAFD or FAFP, no more guess work, renaming NCD or CAFD files, no more risking your car unnecessarily. This is made possible by integrating @SkaterMeNot technology by dynamically injecting CAFDs on-the-fly.
> 
> ...


Hey can you send me link too? 
Thank you...


----------



## Rorohi (May 17, 2015)

*E-sis launcher premium*

Can you please share or send file/URL of e-sys launcher premium?

Thank you!


----------



## idevs (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Token Master!!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

aqua02 said:


> Hey can you send me link too?
> Thank you...





Rorohi said:


> Can you please share or send file/URL of e-sys launcher premium?
> 
> Thank you!


PM Sent


----------



## dexjaz (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, could you send me a link? My last token expired on esys 3.23.4. Thx!


----------



## bbdam (May 11, 2015)

*E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3*

Dear TokenMaster

Could I have the link for "E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3" please?

Many Thanks
bbdam


----------



## rick628 (May 19, 2015)

Great work!

please send the new version and the token as well.

thanks a lot!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

dexjaz said:


> Hi, could you send me a link? My last token expired on esys 3.23.4. Thx!





bbdam said:


> Dear TokenMaster
> 
> Could I have the link for "E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3" please?
> 
> ...





rick628 said:


> Great work!
> 
> please send the new version and the token as well.
> 
> thanks a lot!


PM sent


----------



## bbdam (May 11, 2015)

Hello

I want the PRO version too. I can not change serries any more. Please give me links for PRO.

Thank you.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Bemmiporo said:


> I'd also like to have the link for E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3 Build 46, please.
> Thank you!





aatqxs said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> can you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thank you for your great Job!!


PM´s sent


----------



## aatqxs (May 22, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster,

can I have the links please?

Thank you...


----------



## AviatorSD (Aug 9, 2014)

Good morning TM.

Thanks for your great solution, can you please send me the Links ?

Greetings from Germany
Aviator


----------



## kmusk01 (May 26, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,


I just picked up a new M235i and would like to do some coding. Can you send me the latest: E-Sys Launcher Premium.

Thanks,

Ken~


----------



## marekj (Apr 27, 2013)

Hallo TM, could you send me a link to your solution for the coding newer pszdata please?

thanks
marek


----------



## teaston (Sep 2, 2013)

Can i get the link too please.


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Can you please share or send file/URL of e-sys launcher premium?


Thank you! Tacker


----------



## tackerkratzke (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Can you please share or send file/URL of e-sys launcher premium?


Thank you! Tacker


----------



## dynner (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello I have a problem. I can not remove my old version esys premium launcher. It gives this error anyone have an idea ?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

aatqxs said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> can I have the links please?
> 
> Thank you...





AviatorSD said:


> Good morning TM.
> 
> Thanks for your great solution, can you please send me the Links ?
> 
> ...





kmusk01 said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> I just picked up a new M235i and would like to do some coding. Can you send me the latest: E-Sys Launcher Premium.
> 
> ...





marekj said:


> Hallo TM, could you send me a link to your solution for the coding newer pszdata please?
> 
> thanks
> marek





teaston said:


> Can i get the link too please.





tackerkratzke said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Can you please share or send file/URL of e-sys launcher premium?
> 
> Thank you! Tacker


PM sent


----------



## samer25 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Problem with Launcher not Launching E-Sys*

Anyone else have a problem with Launcher not launching E-Sys? It begins to load, but then E-SYS never actually opens. If so, anyone figure out a solution?

The wierd thing is that E-Sys works perfectly fine on its own. I have Launcher 2.0.3.46, E-Sys 3.23.4, and Psdz 54.4, Windows 8.1 Pro.

I tried everything from compatibility settings, to running as administrator, to every memory option the launch gives, with every combination there is.

Thanks


----------



## Letron (May 28, 2015)

Hello from Germany,

after my dealer updated the F31 all my codings are gone :-(

Can you please send me the links to your Software?

Thanks!


----------



## Letron (May 28, 2015)

Hello from Germany,

after my dealer updated the F31 all my codings are gone :-(

Can you please send me the links to your Software?

Thanks!


----------



## aatqxs (May 22, 2014)

Hello from China .

after my dealer updated the F35 all my codings are gone :-(

Can you please send me the links to your Software?

Thanks!


----------



## muki (Apr 6, 2015)

TokenMaster:

Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3 Build 46, please?
Thank you!


----------



## Cojack81 (May 29, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Can you email me details of the pro versus premium? I own both a 335 and an X3.

Cheers


----------



## bryosb (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for your great solution, can you please send me the links ?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Letron said:


> Hello from Germany,
> 
> after my dealer updated the F31 all my codings are gone :-(
> 
> ...





aatqxs said:


> Hello from China .
> 
> after my dealer updated the F35 all my codings are gone :-(
> 
> ...





muki said:


> TokenMaster:
> 
> Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.0.3 Build 46, please?
> Thank you!





bryosb said:


> Thank you for your great solution, can you please send me the links ?


PM sent


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Cojack81 said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Can you email me details of the pro versus premium? I own both a 335 and an X3.
> 
> Cheers


http://tokenmaster.blogspot.fr/2015/05/e-sys-launcher-20-pro-and-premium.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello,
Please can you help me with link for New Version of E-Sys works with Trimmed PSDzData.
Thanks in advance,
NS


----------



## misteran (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey, can I get the Launcher 2.0 and the Stuff I need to code the newst PzData. Would be great  Thanks


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> Please can you help me with link for New Version of E-Sys works with Trimmed PSDzData.
> Thanks in advance,
> NS





misteran said:


> Hey, can I get the Launcher 2.0 and the Stuff I need to code the newst PzData. Would be great  Thanks


PM Sent.

For all, note that TokenMaster has done an update to version 2.0.5 Build 51 (same link as before for download). It fixes some issues about the mapping database.


----------



## Winnetou (May 19, 2015)

Hey, could anybody send me the link to the e-sys louncher. Thanksa


----------



## Sam8487 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello from France! can you please send me the links ?


----------



## AirEstima (Jan 14, 2015)

hi, can i have the link. thanks.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Winnetou said:


> Hey, could anybody send me the link to the e-sys louncher. Thanksa





Sam8487 said:


> Hello from France! can you please send me the links ?





AirEstima said:


> hi, can i have the link. thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## mateoosh (May 26, 2015)

Hi From PL,

Can I have another link for me ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mateoosh (May 26, 2015)

Hi From PL,

Can I have another link for me ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

mateoosh said:


> Hi From PL,
> 
> Can I have another link for me ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM Sent


----------



## nghia.lamhuu (Jun 3, 2015)

hi, can you please send me a newest version?
my email add: [email protected]
Thank you,


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

Would someone mind sharing the link?

I am running 3.26.1, however, I can't get the targets to load. I am guessing that I need a newer version and data.

Thanks!


----------



## mateoosh (May 26, 2015)

botho said:


> PM Sent


Great ! 1st coding went smooth, now annoying "fasten seat belt" beep is not anymore ;-)


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

nghia.lamhuu said:


> hi, can you please send me a newest version?
> my email add: [email protected]
> Thank you,


PM Sent


----------



## MacRock (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey guys,

can anyone share the link with me? I tried to code a F01 after a Dealer Update but nothing work...

Thanks


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

MacRock said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> can anyone share the link with me? I tried to code a F01 after a Dealer Update but nothing work...
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Sam8487 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello
Someone there a link to E-SYS and 3.26.1 v.54.2 PSdZ ????
Sincerely,


----------



## Mentat (Jan 8, 2006)

Hmmm I try to activate the Pro version and it tries to send an e-mail.

I've sent the e-mail, but I got a auto-reply message (Holliday since 2nd of June)

When I try to use the software again, I get that "This application is prohibited to run on your location"

code: 4D6B49BD


Idea?


----------



## denlinux (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Guys,

can someone send me a link for E-Sys and the Launcher? I got a new F30 Model and coding is not possible as before 

Thank you from good old Germany


----------



## KOTETU303 (Jun 6, 2015)

hello from JAPAN! can you please send me the links ?


----------



## KOTETU303 (Jun 6, 2015)

hello from JAPAN! can you please send me the links ?


----------



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

hello

Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher please?

Thank you very much


----------



## sibob (Aug 21, 2012)

hello

Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher please?

Thank you very much


----------



## baolijie (Apr 26, 2015)

how can i request activation code ? thanks


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

denlinux said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> can someone send me a link for E-Sys and the Launcher? I got a new F30 Model and coding is not possible as before
> 
> Thank you from good old Germany





KOTETU303 said:


> hello from JAPAN! can you please send me the links ?





sibob said:


> hello
> 
> Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher please?
> 
> Thank you very much


PM Sent


----------



## ganordi (Jan 6, 2014)

@TokenMaster:

Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher Premium , please?
Thank you!


----------



## hometown (May 12, 2014)

hi @all,

please can someone send me a link for E-Sys, PSDzData 55.2 and the Launcher for an F01 with F001-15-03-502?


----------



## biggusmickus (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi, I'd really appreciate it if someone could pm me the link for the latest e-sys premium launcher and data for a new F15. Thanks


----------



## fuder134 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi there,

May someone pm me the link for the latest e-sys premium launcher and data?
I just got an i3 REx and would like to turn on 'Hold mode' and disable 'Legal Disclaimer'. 

Thank you so much !!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

ganordi said:


> @TokenMaster:
> 
> Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher Premium , please?
> Thank you!





hometown said:


> hi @all,
> 
> please can someone send me a link for E-Sys, PSDzData 55.2 and the Launcher for an F01 with F001-15-03-502?





biggusmickus said:


> Hi, I'd really appreciate it if someone could pm me the link for the latest e-sys premium launcher and data for a new F15. Thanks





fuder134 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> May someone pm me the link for the latest e-sys premium launcher and data?
> I just got an i3 REx and would like to turn on 'Hold mode' and disable 'Legal Disclaimer'.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## gchen36 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Help me get E-Sys Launcher Pro*

Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher Pro , please?
Thank you!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

gchen36 said:


> Could I have the link for E-Sys Launcher Pro , please?
> Thank you!


Please, Go there


----------



## Spasta (Oct 17, 2008)

Could you please send me a download link from the latest Esys Launcher Premium please.
Got the Car Series bug in my version at this moment.

Thank you.
Gr.


----------



## Spasta (Oct 17, 2008)

Could you please send me a download link from the latest Esys Launcher Premium please.
Got the Car Series bug in my version at this moment.

Thank you.
Gr.


----------



## xbadcrcx (Jun 14, 2015)

Could I please have the link for E-Sys Launcher? Thanks!


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

Spasta said:


> Could you please send me a download link from the latest Esys Launcher Premium please.
> Got the Car Series bug in my version at this moment.
> 
> Thank you.
> Gr.





Spasta said:


> Could you please send me a download link from the latest Esys Launcher Premium please.
> Got the Car Series bug in my version at this moment.
> 
> Thank you.
> Gr.





xbadcrcx said:


> Could I please have the link for E-Sys Launcher? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## manekbhavin (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

Can I please get links for the latest Esys Launcher Premium, esys and PSDzData for my F30?

Thanks!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Could you please send me a download link from the latest Esys Launcher Premium 2.0 please. Thanks a lot!


----------



## fuder134 (Jun 10, 2015)

manekbhavin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get links for the latest Esys Launcher Premium, esys and PSDzData for my F30?
> 
> Thanks!





jackylooo said:


> Could you please send me a download link from the latest Esys Launcher Premium 2.0 please. Thanks a lot!


PM sent


----------



## Crackerman16 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello! May I please have the link to E-sys Launcher as well? Thanks so much!


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

Crackerman16 said:


> Hello! May I please have the link to E-sys Launcher as well? Thanks so much!


PM sent


----------



## arko1976 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello Tokenmaster, can you please send me the links to your Launcher,psdzdata and E-Sys? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SClifford (Jul 7, 2015)

TokenMaster, 

Would you mind sending me a link to the latest version of E-Sys Launcher Premium

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## egon0119 (Feb 8, 2012)

Can I please get a link to Launcher Premium? I tried sending a request via email but I haven't gotten a response.


----------



## HG_THX (Jul 9, 2015)

*Software Download*

Hello TokenMaster,

nice work can you please send me the link for the software.
Did you possibly also the new version of ESYS and the new psdzdata 54.3 or .4? would be nice!

In Car Software Version F010-15-03-503

many Thanks!

HG


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Tumpe said:


> Links and actications code for E-Sys, Thank you.





bev1888 said:


> Can I please get a link for your launcher psdzdata and esys?
> 
> Thanks in advance:thumbup:





Thang said:


> Hello Tokenmaster, can you please send me the links to your Launcher,psdzdata and E-Sys? Thanks in advance!





jaskor said:


> Hi Token Master, thanks for sharing your knowledge with us.
> 
> Can you please send me the links to your Launcher, psdzdata and E-Sys? Thanks in advance!





J-Ho said:


> Morning Token Master! Can you please send me the links to your Launcher, psdzdata, and E-Sys? TIA, and happy 4th!





debitdude said:


> Hi Token can I get launcher psdzdata and esys? Thanks a bunch.





arko1976 said:


> Hello Tokenmaster, can you please send me the links to your Launcher,psdzdata and E-Sys? Thanks in advance!





SClifford said:


> TokenMaster,
> 
> Would you mind sending me a link to the latest version of E-Sys Launcher Premium
> 
> Thanks in advance!!





egon0119 said:


> Can I please get a link to Launcher Premium? I tried sending a request via email but I haven't gotten a response.





HG_THX said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> nice work can you please send me the link for the software.
> Did you possibly also the new version of ESYS and the new psdzdata 54.3 or .4? would be nice!
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## ViperX (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi
Could you please send me the latest esys, pszdata and tokenmaster tools please.7
Thankyou in advance


----------



## racso (Mar 30, 2013)

TOKENMASTER, 

Your determination to address and expertly resolved the challenge we all faced, deserves recognition - great work! It would be a blessing if you could provide the link to the latest Premium Launcher Version; truly admirable work. 

Warm regards


----------



## pjotre (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi,

please could I get the link for your launcher? 

thx in advance


----------



## pjotre (Jul 10, 2015)

deleted - double post


----------



## apbimmer (May 8, 2013)

TokenMaster, could I request a link to your software as well please. (and esys as well if possible thanks)


----------



## 321 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

one PM for me, too.

PS: Great job!

Greetings to France!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

ViperX said:


> Hi
> Could you please send me the latest esys, pszdata and tokenmaster tools please.7
> Thankyou in advance





racso said:


> TOKENMASTER,
> 
> Your determination to address and expertly resolved the challenge we all faced, deserves recognition - great work! It would be a blessing if you could provide the link to the latest Premium Launcher Version; truly admirable work.
> 
> Warm regards





pjotre said:


> Hi,
> 
> please could I get the link for your launcher?
> 
> thx in advance





apbimmer said:


> TokenMaster, could I request a link to your software as well please. (and esys as well if possible thanks)





321 said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> one PM for me, too.
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## serhis (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi,
I've installed launcher premium but i can't get activation code using 'request activation code' button. do i have to pm to tokenmaster or smb else?
*EDIT:* got it by email from tokenmaster. no more help needed 

can i get links to the latest version of launcher premium? thanks!


----------



## Mentat (Jan 8, 2006)

I've changed my old computer, reinstalled e-Sys and the lates Launcher *ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.1.1_Build_60.msi*

The previous Launcher asked for a PIN.
The new one is not asking for such thing, but it has only a series F999 and on the first run to wait 48 hours!

Is this correct?


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello.
Can I get a copy for myself?

thanks in advance


----------



## f10mods (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster,
Excellent Job.Please send me a link.

Thank You very much for your help!.


----------



## Sham2000 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello TokenMaster,

can you send me the link, please?

thx in advance

Sham2000


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Dtypr said:


> Hello.
> Can I get a copy for myself?
> 
> thanks in advance





f10mods said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> Excellent Job.Please send me a link.
> 
> Thank You very much for your help!.





Sham2000 said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> can you send me the link, please?
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## Piggy9 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

one PM for me, too.

PS: Great job!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## j0nblayz (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey tokenmaster, can I get the download link please


----------



## jjangbuy (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello Tokenmaster,
Excellent Job.Please send me a link.

Thank You very much for your help!.


----------



## jjangbuy (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello Tokenmaster,
Excellent Job.Please send me a link.

Thank You very much for your help!.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Piggy9 (Jul 14, 2015)

i have a error code: Zertifikat zum Fingerprint Developer Certificate Not Allowed wurde nicht gefunden. [1462]

Launcher 2.0.7 build 54 can the new Launcher this ?

Piggy


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

Where can I download the latest token? I get a error message all the time now when trying to open ESYS, something about a loop?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Piggy9 said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> one PM for me, too.
> 
> ...





j0nblayz said:


> Hey tokenmaster, can I get the download link please





jjangbuy said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> Excellent Job.Please send me a link.
> 
> Thank You very much for your help!.





Ganescha said:


> Where can I download the latest token? I get a error message all the time now when trying to open ESYS, something about a loop?


PM Sent


----------



## benofishal (Jul 6, 2015)

Botho the main man with the gift. Please send me the PM also. Thank you.


----------



## kobold (Jul 17, 2015)

Can someone send me a link please?
Thanks!


----------



## fxx1314 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,

can you send me the link, please?

Thank you for your great Job!!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

benofishal said:


> Botho the main man with the gift. Please send me the PM also. Thank you.





kobold said:


> Can someone send me a link please?
> Thanks!





fxx1314 said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> can you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thank you for your great Job!!


PM Sent


----------



## SoftBMW (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster

Great Job you did. Please keep working, you make it easy to be at BMW fan. 
Could you send me a link for the Launcher?

Thank You very much :thumbup:


----------



## superrefit (Mar 5, 2015)

hellocould sent the psddate to methanks


----------



## Simpsons999 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster,
Excellent Job.Please send me a link.

Thank You very much for your help!.


----------



## Kuddel1 (May 25, 2014)

Can someone send me a link please?
Thanks!


----------



## cmpsalvestrini (Jul 21, 2015)

@TokenMaster: Please link for your software? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Chuck88 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster

First thank you for the amazing work. May I please have a link to your E-SYS Launcher Pro and psdzdata files?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## otternase99 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,

if it possible to get the Link to E-sys launcher an Psdzdata files.
Thank you.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

SoftBMW said:


> Hi Tokenmaster
> 
> Great Job you did. Please keep working, you make it easy to be at BMW fan.
> Could you send me a link for the Launcher?
> ...





superrefit said:


> hellocould sent the psddate to methanks





Simpsons999 said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> Excellent Job.Please send me a link.
> 
> Thank You very much for your help!.





Kuddel1 said:


> Can someone send me a link please?
> Thanks!





cmpsalvestrini said:


> @TokenMaster: Please link for your software? Thanks a bunch.





Chuck88 said:


> Hello TokenMaster
> 
> First thank you for the amazing work. May I please have a link to your E-SYS Launcher Pro and psdzdata files?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





otternase99 said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> if it possible to get the Link to E-sys launcher an Psdzdata files.
> Thank you.


PM Sent


----------



## darksool (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,

perfect JOB _0_

can you send me the link, please?

Thank you for your top Job!!


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

Hi Tokenmaster,

can I have the links please?

Thanks a lot


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

yarickoff said:


> Hi all,
> Could you send me dowload link for esys 3.27?
> Thank you!


Don't have seen this version yet



Sdt777 said:


> Could you send me link to latest launcher pro with working token, thank you king Tokenmaster


PM Sent


----------



## Stu.me (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi,

Looks like great work, thank you for your effort.

Could you let me have the link to D/L please. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Alive006 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello. Can I get the links for the latest Esys Launcher premium 2.0?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alive006 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello. Can I get the links for the latest Esys Launcher premium 2.0?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DiXmon (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello. Can I get the links too for the latest Esys Launcher?
Thanks from Belorus.


----------



## lpapp (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello!

Can i get the link too for the last version of Esys Launcher?
Thank in advance!


----------



## jczy1993 (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice job . I downloaded the launcher . But where can I find the est token


----------



## Lowi (Jan 16, 2014)

Can anyone pm me the latest version please?


----------



## megabmw (May 26, 2014)

Could you send me info how to get Premium Esys Launcher to a 2.x version? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## tomlog (Aug 3, 2015)

*me too please*

Hi,

Please can you PM the link to me?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## jsanchez335 (Jul 31, 2015)

Who all needs the link? PM and we can go from there


----------



## isthar (May 18, 2015)

Need latest pdszdata and launcher... I'm on e-sys 3.26.1 and my F22 got updated to the latest I-level and now I can't code my stuff back! thx for links..


----------



## nicuslick (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi
Can I have the link for latest E-sys & token & pszdata?
Thanks


----------



## nicuslick (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi
Can I have the link for latest E-sys & token & pszdata?
Thanks


----------



## TomQ (Aug 10, 2015)

Can I also get pdszdata and launcher please, thanks!


----------



## melvinoz (Aug 4, 2014)

Can you send me the link for the launcher and esys ?? 
THANKS!


----------



## melvinoz (Aug 4, 2014)

Can you send me the link for the launcher and esys ?? 
THANKS!


----------



## humble1227 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Great work*

Can you send me the link for the launcher and esys ?? 
THANKS!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Stu.me said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks like great work, thank you for your effort.
> 
> Could you let me have the link to D/L please. Thanks. :thumbup:





Alive006 said:


> Hello. Can I get the links for the latest Esys Launcher premium 2.0?
> Thanks in advance.





DiXmon said:


> Hello. Can I get the links too for the latest Esys Launcher?
> Thanks from Belorus.





lpapp said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can i get the link too for the last version of Esys Launcher?
> Thank in advance!





Lowi said:


> Can anyone pm me the latest version please?





megabmw said:


> Could you send me info how to get Premium Esys Launcher to a 2.x version?
> 
> Thanks in advance





tomlog said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you PM the link to me?
> 
> ...





jsanchez335 said:


> Who all needs the link? PM and we can go from there





isthar said:


> Need latest pdszdata and launcher... I'm on e-sys 3.26.1 and my F22 got updated to the latest I-level and now I can't code my stuff back! thx for links..





nicuslick said:


> Hi
> Can I have the link for latest E-sys & token & pszdata?
> Thanks





TomQ said:


> Can I also get pdszdata and launcher please, thanks!





melvinoz said:


> Can you send me the link for the launcher and esys ??
> THANKS!





humble1227 said:


> Can you send me the link for the launcher and esys ??
> THANKS!


PM Sent


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

*Esys Launcher to a 2.x version*



botho said:


> PM Sent


can you send me lin of Esys Launcher to a 2.x version

thanks advance


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Please send me a link to the latest E-Sys launcher. Thanks!


----------



## pahatik (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I've downloaded this program, but I can't activate it. I sent request code: CS67B59027763563CB many times and didn't get any response. Who can help me ? 
Need this program in order to do dvd in motion in my nbt...
Thank you! waiting for your answer


----------



## Hamptydumpty (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi. 

Can I get the links for the latest Esys Launcher / E-SYS /pszdata?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

kaxasia said:


> can you send me lin of Esys Launcher to a 2.x version
> 
> thanks advance





ktula said:


> Please send me a link to the latest E-Sys launcher. Thanks!





Hamptydumpty said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can I get the links for the latest Esys Launcher / E-SYS /pszdata?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi
Can I have the link for latest E-sys & token & pszdata?
Thanks


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Can someone send me a link to latest esys launcher pszdata?


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Can someone send me a link to esys launcher and pszdata? TIA


----------



## mehring (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi,

really great job from tokenmaster.

Can I get the link to the latest e-sys launcher premium 2.2.x?
If some is so kind the link to the latest e-sys and pszdata lite would also be very great?

Thanks so much


----------



## mehring (Jan 4, 2013)

removed. Double posting with "Quick Reply" button.


----------



## MikeDee (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi!
Thank you for all your help. I'm looking at getting started with coding my 2015 M235. When you have a moment, can you please toss me what's needed for the token? I'm learning! Thanks!

Your PM box is full.

~Mike


----------



## MikeDee (Jan 28, 2015)

*Token Req*

Hi!
Thank you for all your help. I'm looking at getting started with coding my 2015 M235. When you have a moment, can you please toss me what's needed for the token? I'm learning! Thanks!

Your PM box is full.

~Mike


----------



## Mckee2001 (May 20, 2015)

hi, tokenmaster.

I can't display "CAFD-0000157F-008-001-005".
so , i can't coding for HKFM module.

please confirm this capture.
http://fast-uploader.com/file/6995104054175/

my tools:
E-sys 3_26_1
launcher 2_1_2 build 63
psdzdata 56.1

how can I coding this module.

regards.


----------



## Mckee2001 (May 20, 2015)

hi, tokenmaster.

I can't display "CAFD-0000157F-008-001-005".
so , i can't coding for HKFM module.

please confirm this capture.
http://fast-uploader.com/file/6995104054175/

my tools:
E-sys 3_26_1
launcher 2_1_2 build 63
psdzdata 56.1

how can I coding this module.

regards.


----------



## heyhey11 (Aug 14, 2015)

It would be great if someone could send me a PM with the latest version. Thank you guys!


----------



## TheBiggerMan (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi - could someone please provide me with the latest E-Sys Launcher? Is it possible to get the Pro version? I want to code both of my cars this weekend and I'm currently in the "48 hour" cool off period with the version I currently have (Premium)... Did I read correctly that a donation is requested?

Thank you TokenMaster for all your amazing work for the community on this.

Thanks!
- TheBiggerMan


----------



## styles83 (Sep 24, 2012)

*request code e sys launcher premium*

hello token master I sent a pm to the request code esys launcher premium. you could send me the code? thanks a lot


----------



## miceand (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello,
I tried to install launcher premium after I got the links in this forum, but i didn't get any activation code having sent the email at the provided address. Before PMing to tokenmaster, let me make an attempt here after seeing sometimes this way works.
Can I get the code?
Bye
Andy


----------



## ir.awhd (Aug 15, 2015)

Appreciate if someone could send me a PM the link for the latest version. Thank for great help!


----------



## jcho (May 14, 2015)

Hi, can I get the latest version of the files too please? Thanks!


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

please send me a copy of the new version please


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Jfisback said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can i have links for the newest
> 
> ...





Applementalist said:


> Same for me. Tokenmasters inbox is full :rofl:





simplextibi said:


> Same for me
> 
> Thank you





fahadcom said:


> Can i have the links for E-Sys Launcher Premium and E-Sys 3.27
> Thank you





danny84 said:


> hello everybody!!!
> 
> You did a great and interesting work here... really great job tokenmaster!!!
> 
> ...





irshat said:


> Hi, could you sent me links for the latest E-Sys, launcher and NCD CAFD Tool. Thanks a lot for your great work, and one more thing is it possible for me to get activations for your great soft, i'm from Moscow, Russia?


PM Sent


----------



## geniepro (Aug 28, 2015)

Looking for the E-Sys Launcher Premium link as well.

Thank you.


----------



## koolbmw (Apr 3, 2005)

Can I have the link for the latest E-Sys launcher please?


----------



## Dukelexx (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello, TokenMaster! could you sent me link for the latest E-Sys launcher?


----------



## acirtic (Jan 25, 2013)

*Esys launcher*

Hello, TokenMaster! 
A lot of thanks for your work!!!!!
If it is possible, could you sent me please the link for latest E-Sys launcher?
Thank you in advance.
Kind regards


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

geniepro said:


> Looking for the E-Sys Launcher Premium link as well.
> 
> Thank you.





koolbmw said:


> Can I have the link for the latest E-Sys launcher please?





Dukelexx said:


> Hello, TokenMaster! could you sent me link for the latest E-Sys launcher?





acirtic said:


> Hello, TokenMaster!
> A lot of thanks for your work!!!!!
> If it is possible, could you sent me please the link for latest E-Sys launcher?
> Thank you in advance.
> Kind regards


PM sent


----------



## L6NA (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi, can i have the link for the latest e-sys launcher. Thanks a lot.


----------



## rdilles (Aug 29, 2015)

Me too, please! Thank you in advance. =)


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

thanks for the great work you're doing and sharing with the community.
A PM with the link to PSDZData Lite and the latest E-SYS SW is much appreciated.

regards,
bommibaer


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

L6NA said:


> Hi, can i have the link for the latest e-sys launcher. Thanks a lot.





rdilles said:


> Me too, please! Thank you in advance. =)





bommibaer said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> thanks for the great work you're doing and sharing with the community.
> A PM with the link to PSDZData Lite and the latest E-SYS SW is much appreciated.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Can i have the links for E-Sys Launcher Premium and E-Sys 3.27
Thank you


----------



## The-Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

A link to V2.2.2 build 72 and current E-Sys would be awesome ...


----------



## k3nnychan (Aug 26, 2015)

Can PM the link for new version E-SYS Launcher Premium 2.2.X & E-SYS 3.27.X & latest PSDZDATA ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FabiM235 (Jul 10, 2015)

Would be great, if I can get the links for the latest Launcher and psdzdata too.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Mateos said:


> Can i have the links for E-Sys Launcher Premium and E-Sys 3.27
> Thank you





The-Professor said:


> A link to V2.2.2 build 72 and current E-Sys would be awesome ...





k3nnychan said:


> Can PM the link for new version E-SYS Launcher Premium 2.2.X & E-SYS 3.27.X & latest PSDZDATA ? Thanks in advance.





FabiM235 said:


> Would be great, if I can get the links for the latest Launcher and psdzdata too.


PM Sent.
3.27.1 not available yet


----------



## freewheelin (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster, would love to get hands on the new version E-SYS Launcher Premium 2.2.X and latest E-SYS 3.27.X and PSDZDATA. Thanks in advance


----------



## Colonel1986 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello, guys! Can i have the links for newest E-Sys Launcher Premium and E-Sys 3.27
Thank you


----------



## Colonel1986 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello, guys! Can i have the links for newest E-Sys Launcher Premium and E-Sys 3.27
Thank you


----------



## duckdonald (Dec 26, 2011)

botho said:


> PM Sent.
> 3.27.1 not available yet


hi, have you a linck for 3.27 /3.27.1 ?
THX


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello, Can i have the links for newest E-Sys Launcher Premium and E-Sys 3.27
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Snowman891 (Sep 12, 2015)

Snowman891 said:


> Link Pls


Link for the last Esys Version and Data and the Link for the Launcher PLS.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

DJT1 said:


> Hope someone can help, in the past I used esys v3.24.3 with est token. I'd not used it for ages as my car was set up perfect after my changes.
> 
> Car went into bmw last week for issue with comms & now it's come back flashed back to stock
> 
> ...


Since CAFD are now trimmed, you need use the loader to see properly CAFD in E-Sys... a lot topics on this forum about this



bungee91 said:


> Link Please.





Snowman891 said:


> Link for the last Esys Version and Data and the Link for the Launcher PLS.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


PM Sent


----------



## riversd74 (Sep 12, 2015)

*2015 f80 m3*

Could you send me the link as well? Thanks,


----------



## Satsang (Sep 13, 2015)

Can you send me a PM with Download Link?


----------



## Lykke (Sep 13, 2015)

Please send me a PM with Download Link. Thx


----------



## chezoom (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,
many thanks and respect for your work. Please PM me a download link for the latest premium version. Thank you.


----------



## Cookiepower93 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster.
Can you sent me PM with the latest Version too?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

riversd74 said:


> Could you send me the link as well? Thanks,





Satsang said:


> Can you send me a PM with Download Link?





Lykke said:


> Please send me a PM with Download Link. Thx





chezoom said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> many thanks and respect for your work. Please PM me a download link for the latest premium version. Thank you.





Cookiepower93 said:


> Hi Tokenmaster.
> Can you sent me PM with the latest Version too?


PM Sent


----------



## Mckee2001 (May 20, 2015)

hi, master

Could you send me the link E-Sys 3.27.1
regards.


----------



## Pix2 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

I've recently purchased a OBD interface cable and there was included the 3.24.2 version of E-SYS on CDs.
The token in the pack seems to me expired as I am not able to get during the connection the list of car types. (within Open connection/Target window) Can you please share a valid token I can use?
Is it worth to use later version of the E-sys then my version? If so can you share the link for the software too?

I have a 2010 F06.

Thanks a lot for your effort!

Regards


----------



## Pix2 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

I've recently purchased a OBD interface cable and there was included the 3.24.2 version of E-SYS on CDs.
The token in the pack seems to me expired as I am not able to get during the connection the list of car types. (within Open connection/Target window) Can you please share a valid token I can use?
Is it worth to use later version of the E-sys then my version? If so can you share the link for the software too?

I have a 2010 F06.

Thanks a lot for your effort!

Regards


----------



## pfitschi (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Tokenmaster
is it possible to sent me PM with the latest Version too?

greetings Claus


----------



## miodes (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Please send me a PM with Download Link too.

Regards
Miodes


----------



## TurboKoo (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster

Just received my cable, could you please PM me download link


----------



## TurboKoo (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster

Just received my cable, could you please PM me download link


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Pix2 said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> I've recently purchased a OBD interface cable and there was included the 3.24.2 version of E-SYS on CDs.
> The token in the pack seems to me expired as I am not able to get during the connection the list of car types. (within Open connection/Target window) Can you please share a valid token I can use?
> ...





pfitschi said:


> Hi Tokenmaster
> is it possible to sent me PM with the latest Version too?
> 
> greetings Claus





miodes said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Please send me a PM with Download Link too.
> 
> ...





TurboKoo said:


> Hi Tokenmaster
> 
> Just received my cable, could you please PM me download link


PM sent


----------



## Ysseydk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Hi TokenMaster*

Will this help me with the '.' only shown in Edit FDL ?

Please PM


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Ysseydk said:


> Will this help me with the '.' only shown in Edit FDL ?
> 
> Please PM


Yes, that's the goal of this loader
PM Sent


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Can I get a link to the new e-sys?


----------



## seksona (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Could you please PM me Link for download your Token Solution and E-Sys latest version?

Thanks so much.


----------



## seksona (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Could you please PM me Link for download your Token Solution and E-Sys latest version?

Thanks so much.


----------



## sodarg (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Tokenmaster,

Appreciate all your efforts. Please PM a download link to code my 2016 F33.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

GDMERC said:


> Can I get a link to the new e-sys?





seksona said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Could you please PM me Link for download your Token Solution and E-Sys latest version?
> 
> Thanks so much.





sodarg said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> 
> Appreciate all your efforts. Please PM a download link to code my 2016 F33.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## msguydid (Sep 21, 2015)

*esys 3.26.1*

Hey all new to forum and to coding. I am getting the dreaded "." when I open up to view the nsd files. I understand that this is due to a change with the system that BMW imposes now for security reasons. Can I get a link to the token masters download for the fix. I am running 3.26.1 E-SYS. Thank you in advance


----------



## iCstyle (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi!

Could someone please send me a download link for this Launcher and E-Sys latest version?

Thanks!


----------



## iCstyle (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi!

Could someone please send me a download link for this Launcher and E-Sys latest version?

Thanks!


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

TokenMaster can I have the link for Launcher PRO? Your PM box is full. Been using Premium for awhile now, thanks!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

msguydid said:


> Hey all new to forum and to coding. I am getting the dreaded "." when I open up to view the nsd files. I understand that this is due to a change with the system that BMW imposes now for security reasons. Can I get a link to the token masters download for the fix. I am running 3.26.1 E-SYS. Thank you in advance





iCstyle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone please send me a download link for this Launcher and E-Sys latest version?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Carbon Fiver said:


> TokenMaster can I have the link for Launcher PRO? Your PM box is full. Been using Premium for awhile now, thanks!


For PRO version, please see TokenMaster blog


----------



## mougwai (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,

Please could you give me a link for donwload E-sys launcher ?


Thanks you for share.


----------



## siulaba (Feb 8, 2006)

*nice work - please send me link*

hi TokenMaster, please send me a download link for your the universal token... i need to enable the AM Radio on my i3.

many thanks!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## moje (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster.
I will pick up my F32 a week from now and would like ask if you can kindly send me the download link as well?
Thanks & kind regards,
Moje


----------



## moje (Sep 25, 2015)

.


----------



## austinkal (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Could you please PM a link to Launcher Premium?

Thank you.


----------



## billsq (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster, would you please PM me the link to the latest E-SYS 3.27.1? Thanks very much!


----------



## dimon68 (May 24, 2013)

Hi Tokenmaster, would you please PM me the link to the latest E-SYS 3.27.1? Thanks very much!


----------



## palumbo77 (May 29, 2015)

Hello,
please can you PM me the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1??

thanks
Regards Luca


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

mougwai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you give me a link for donwload E-sys launcher ?
> 
> Thanks you for share.





siulaba said:


> hi TokenMaster, please send me a download link for your the universal token... i need to enable the AM Radio on my i3.
> 
> many thanks!:rofl::rofl::rofl:





moje said:


> Hi Tokenmaster.
> I will pick up my F32 a week from now and would like ask if you can kindly send me the download link as well?
> Thanks & kind regards,
> Moje





austinkal said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Could you please PM a link to Launcher Premium?
> 
> Thank you.





palumbo77 said:


> Hello,
> please can you PM me the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1??
> 
> thanks
> Regards Luca


PM Sent


----------



## Feco (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi
Can someone please send me the latest E-Sys Launcher Premium and E-Sys?

Thanks!


----------



## Feco (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi
Can someone please send me the latest E-Sys Launcher Premium and E-Sys?

Thanks!


----------



## Multivan (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi
Can someone please send me the latest E-Sys Launcher Pro or premium and E-Sys 3.27.1?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Multivan (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi
Can someone please send me the latest E-Sys Launcher Pro or premium and E-Sys 3.27.1?
Thanks a lot


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Feco said:


> Hi
> Can someone please send me the latest E-Sys Launcher Premium and E-Sys?
> 
> Thanks!





Multivan said:


> Hi
> Can someone please send me the latest E-Sys Launcher Pro or premium and E-Sys 3.27.1?
> Thanks a lot


PM sent
As already said, 3.27.1 is not sharable right now


----------



## FRO.SX (Sep 30, 2015)

qwerp said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> when i try to Activate FA, i am getting
> "No FP could be generated from FA "" [C002]
> ...


Did you fix this issue after? I'm getting the same now. Started all of a sudden and I don't know what I did to break it.

Cheers,

FRO


----------



## Poboy (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi,
Can you PM me the latest Token & E-sys?

Thanks!


----------



## Poboy (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi,
Can you PM me the latest Token & E-sys?

Thanks!


----------



## ontheflow (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi,

In need the latest Version too

Can you please PM me the latest Token & E-sys?

Thanks!


----------



## BMW SLUT (Sep 23, 2015)

Will you please send me the latest E-Sys Launcher Pro or premium and E-Sys 3.27.1?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Poboy said:


> Hi,
> Can you PM me the latest Token & E-sys?
> 
> Thanks!





ontheflow said:


> Hi,
> 
> In need the latest Version too
> 
> ...





BMW SL said:


> Will you please send me the latest E-Sys Launcher Pro or premium and E-Sys 3.27.1?


PM sent


----------



## bimmev (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello Tokenmaster,

could you please send me a link for download your Token Solution and E-Sys latest version?

Thank you


----------



## FL335i (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Tokenmaster, could you please pm me the latest token and e-sys? I have a new i3 rex. j

Thank you


----------



## spunk66 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster, would you please PM me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 PRO and E-SYS 3.27.1? Thanks very much!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

bimmev said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> 
> could you please send me a link for download your Token Solution and E-Sys latest version?
> 
> Thank you





FL335i said:


> Hi Tokenmaster, could you please pm me the latest token and e-sys? I have a new i3 rex. j
> 
> Thank you


PM Sent



spunk66 said:


> Hi Tokenmaster, would you please PM me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 PRO and E-SYS 3.27.1? Thanks very much!


See entire thread before asking pro version ans Esys 3.27 please


----------



## BiGNestlink (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster,
could you please send me a link for download your Token Solution latest version?
Thank you


----------



## BiGNestlink (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster,
could you please send me a link for download your Token Solution latest version?
Thank you


----------



## LowTEC-Derbo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello Tokenmaster, 

can you send me the link to download the latest Esys and Token Solution?

Thanks!!!

Derek


----------



## LowTEC-Derbo (Mar 31, 2009)

double post.


----------



## byoung hun lim (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster,

could you please send me a link for download your Token Solution and E-Sys latest version?

Thank you


----------



## wegotseven (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello,
please can you PM me the link for the Newest E-Sys pro Launcher V2.3.0 and E-Sys 3.27.1??

thanks


----------



## CloudIX (Oct 6, 2015)

Would love the token as well. Thank you


----------



## byoung hun lim (Oct 5, 2015)

hi tokenmaster 

could you please send me a link for E-Sys 3.27.1

thanks


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

BiGNestlink said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> could you please send me a link for download your Token Solution latest version?
> Thank you





LowTEC-Derbo said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> 
> can you send me the link to download the latest Esys and Token Solution?
> 
> ...





byoung hun lim said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> 
> could you please send me a link for download your Token Solution and E-Sys latest version?
> 
> Thank you





CloudIX said:


> Would love the token as well. Thank you


PM sent


----------



## wegotseven (Apr 5, 2007)

You might forget my reply 
PM me the link as well please.
Thank you.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

wegotseven said:


> You might forget my reply
> PM me the link as well please.
> Thank you.


Didn't forget, can't do anything for your request as already explain before in the thread.
Sorry


----------



## nestroy (Oct 3, 2015)

*Hi! BMW Driver from Austria needs help*

could you send me a link

E-Sys pro Launcher V2.3.0 and E-Sys 3.27.0

thanx in advance


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

nestroy said:


> could you send me a link
> 
> E-Sys pro Launcher V2.3.0 and E-Sys 3.27.0
> 
> thanx in advance


Same answer. PLEASE READ ALL POSTS.
I only share Premium E-Sys version; for Pro one see thread about it.
I can't share E-Sys 3.27 link.


----------



## Bhd1R (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello Tokenmaster, 

Can you send me link for the newest launcher?

Thanks.


----------



## Leowii (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi,

Please could you give me a link for donwload E-sys launcher ?

Thanks you for share.


----------



## dannyss (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,
Could you please supply link for E-Sys Launcher 2.4?

Thank you from the Great White North


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Bhd1R said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> 
> Can you send me link for the newest launcher?
> 
> Thanks.





Leowii said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you give me a link for donwload E-sys launcher ?
> 
> Thanks you for share.





dannyss said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> Could you please supply link for E-Sys Launcher 2.4?
> 
> Thank you from the Great White North


PM sent


----------



## Prdesign (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi
I have just coded my friends F10, when I try to reconnect for more codings, I dont get any connection and the "No ZGW"??? What i am doing wrong???


----------



## antwort (Oct 8, 2015)

*esys*

Hello Tokenmaster,

can you send me the link to download the latest Esys launcher and Token Solution?

Have you an actual psdz data for me too ?

Thanks!!!

Best Regards
antwort


----------



## RomeoOscar (Sep 19, 2013)

Can you send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher?

Thanks!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

antwort said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> 
> can you send me the link to download the latest Esys launcher and Token Solution?
> 
> ...





RomeoOscar said:


> Can you send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher?
> 
> Thanks!


PM Sent


----------



## madmax5 (May 13, 2015)

Could I have the latest links for launcher premium and e-sys please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RomeoOscar (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you botho!


----------



## fennec78 (May 1, 2013)

Hello Tokenmaster,

Can you send me link for the newest launcher?

Thanks.


----------



## fennec78 (May 1, 2013)

Hello Tokenmaster,

Can you send me link for the newest launcher?

Thanks.


----------



## aknight720 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Can you send me the link for the latest launcher?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Hi Tokenmaster,

can you send me the link to download the latest Esys launcher and Token Solution?

Have you an actual psdz data for me too ?

Thanks!!!

Best Regards
from Croatia


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys.
Can someone send me the link to the current version of Esys Launcher Premium, pls 

Thank you :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Can you send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

madmax5 said:


> Could I have the latest links for launcher premium and e-sys please?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





fennec78 said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> 
> Can you send me link for the newest launcher?
> 
> Thanks.





aknight720 said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Can you send me the link for the latest launcher?
> 
> Thank you in advance.





vzinic said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> can you send me the link to download the latest Esys launcher and Token Solution?
> 
> ...





Skyline1337 said:


> Hey guys.
> Can someone send me the link to the current version of Esys Launcher Premium, pls
> 
> Thank you :thumbup::thumbup:





GDMERC said:


> Can you send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher?


PM Sent


----------



## RaduMir (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello everyone,
TokenMaster please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1??

thanks


----------



## RaduMir (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello everyone,
TokenMaster please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1??

thanks


----------



## smodo (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello everyone,
TokenMaster please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1??

thanks


----------



## pikajew (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello everyone,
TokenMaster please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1??

thanks!


----------



## commandapanda (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello,

Can I please get a link to the latest E-Sys Launcher please?

Thanks everyone


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

RaduMir said:


> Hello everyone,
> TokenMaster please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1??
> 
> thanks





smodo said:


> Hello everyone,
> TokenMaster please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1??
> 
> thanks





pikajew said:


> Hello everyone,
> TokenMaster please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1??
> 
> thanks!





commandapanda said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I please get a link to the latest E-Sys Launcher please?
> 
> Thanks everyone


PM sent


----------



## andylee1980 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dear Tokenmaster!

Could you please provide me with ESYS Launcher for ESYS Version 3.26.1? When I start ESYS I could readout the VIN but no Targets are shown :-( 

Thank`s in advance!!


----------



## Straight-six (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,
TokenMaster please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1??

Thank you!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

andylee1980 said:


> Dear Tokenmaster!
> 
> Could you please provide me with ESYS Launcher for ESYS Version 3.26.1? When I start ESYS I could readout the VIN but no Targets are shown :-(
> 
> Thank`s in advance!!





Straight-six said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> TokenMaster please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1??
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## 15F56S (Nov 5, 2014)

I too would like to get E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1

Thank you


----------



## 15F56S (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry Double Post


----------



## cozefka (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

Could you please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cozefka (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

Could you please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

excellent work
please send me a link also


----------



## KienPC (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Token Master,

Pls. send me the Pro Launcher link.

Thanks
Kien


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

15F56S said:


> I too would like to get E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1
> 
> Thank you





cozefka said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> Could you please send me PM the link for E-Sys Launcher V2.3.0 Premium and E-Sys 3.27.1? Thanks in advance.





ken05 said:


> excellent work
> please send me a link also





KienPC said:


> Hi Token Master,
> 
> Pls. send me the Pro Launcher link.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## 15F56S (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## JeDiY (Nov 1, 2015)

Dear Tokenmaster!

Could you please provide me with ESYS Launcher for ESYS Version 3.27.1? 

Thank`s in advance!!


----------



## akirax23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello, 

Can someone please PM me a link to obtain the latest E-Sys Launcher Premium download? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## akirax23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Repeated.


----------



## ala012 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have payed for Launcher Pro on May 2015.

When can I get latest version ?

Tokenmaster PM is full. I can't pm him


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

ala012 said:


> I have payed for Launcher Pro on May 2015.
> 
> When can I get latest version ?
> 
> Tokenmaster PM is full. I can't pm him


See instructions on his blog (easy to find with Google)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bawarec (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1

Thanks!!!

Best Regards


----------



## bawarec (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1

Thanks!!!

Best Regards


----------



## BMW$2 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm looking for a copy of esys premium. Was wondering if I get get some help with that. Tried to pm token master but he is unable to receive any more pm.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

JeDiY said:


> Dear Tokenmaster!
> 
> Could you please provide me with ESYS Launcher for ESYS Version 3.27.1?
> 
> Thank`s in advance!!





akirax23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please PM me a link to obtain the latest E-Sys Launcher Premium download?
> 
> Thank you in advance.





bawarec said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1
> 
> ...





BMW$2 said:


> I'm looking for a copy of esys premium. Was wondering if I get get some help with that. Tried to pm token master but he is unable to receive any more pm.


PM sent


----------



## yerevann (Nov 6, 2015)

.


----------



## yerevann (Nov 6, 2015)

Launcher link please :angel:


----------



## BMW$2 (Nov 5, 2015)

yerevann said:


> Launcher link please :angel:


Pm sent


----------



## Oezmen90 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello there,

I am interested in the product. Please send me the link


----------



## Oezmen90 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello,

I am interested in the product. Where should the donation go? About ne answer I would be delighted


----------



## bumbum (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1


----------



## bumbum (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1


----------



## opfreak (Nov 10, 2009)

hi tokenmaster

can I get a link to what I need to program my 2015 m235.

thanks


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Oezmen90 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am interested in the product. Please send me the link





bumbum said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1





opfreak said:


> hi tokenmaster
> 
> can I get a link to what I need to program my 2015 m235.
> 
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## Lords (Nov 10, 2015)

*E-Sys*

Hi Tokenmaster,

can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1
Tks !


----------



## Mentat (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes, please send me PM with links for E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO, E-Sys 3.27.1 and latest PSDzData

Thank you!


----------



## Mentat (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes, please send me PM with links for E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO, E-Sys 3.27.1 and latest PSDzData

Thank you!


----------



## augusto_silva (Feb 18, 2015)

*Hello*

Hello Tokenmaster,

can you send me the link for the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1

Best regards:thumbup:


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Lords said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1
> Tks !





Mentat said:


> Yes, please send me PM with links for E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO, E-Sys 3.27.1 and latest PSDzData
> 
> Thank you!





augusto_silva said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> 
> can you send me the link for the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1
> 
> Best regards:thumbup:


PM sent


----------



## Jack9769 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello Tokenmaster,

Can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1 

Thanks!!


----------



## yuyuyuyu (Feb 21, 2015)

Interested in the latest e-sys launcher. Thanks!


----------



## sesarj (Nov 7, 2005)

Can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1 
I'm trying to code my 2016 f33.
Thanks!!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Jack9769 said:


> Hello Tokenmaster,
> 
> Can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1
> 
> Thanks!!





yuyuyuyu said:


> Interested in the latest e-sys launcher. Thanks!





sesarj said:


> Can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1
> I'm trying to code my 2016 f33.
> Thanks!!


PM Sent


----------



## Ross149 (Nov 13, 2015)

*Tokenmaster*

Can you please send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1

many thanks in advance


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Ross149 said:


> Can you please send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1
> 
> many thanks in advance


I only share Premium E-Sys version; for Pro one see thread about it.


----------



## greatbee (Nov 14, 2015)

I installed the Launch Premium 2.3.0 and it's asking 4 activation code.....
probably newer one would better
btw, mine is 340, is esys 2.6.0 going to work on my car?

some one pls send me the link for both... or one of them....

need the token!!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

greatbee said:


> I installed the Launch Premium 2.3.0 and it's asking 4 activation code.....
> probably newer one would better
> btw, mine is 340, is esys 2.6.0 going to work on my car?
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,

can i have link please

Thanks


----------



## mrc1203 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi I installed E-Sys 3.27.1 e ESysLauncherPremium 2.4.3 Build 85 but I can't get the activation code.
Thanks


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

EdgaBMW said:


> Hi,
> 
> can i have link please
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Seroga (Nov 2, 2015)

hello
can i have the link for the latest esys launcher?
thx


----------



## mehmet61 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi
can i have the link for the latest esys launcher?
kind regards


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Seroga said:


> hello
> can i have the link for the latest esys launcher?
> thx





mehmet61 said:


> Hi
> can i have the link for the latest esys launcher?
> kind regards


PM sent


----------



## rrdsgn (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, please send me PM with link for latest E-Sys Launcher PRO


----------



## pertinent (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,

Can you please send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1

many thanks in advance


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

could I get a copy of Launcher Premium 2.4.3 Build 85 (latest?).

thanks much.


----------



## crosshoper (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

Could you send links of programs which needs to use for coding? I don't have any detail. Please share all links. 

Thanks,


----------



## rafelo (Aug 15, 2015)

Can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


TokenMaster....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ragal (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello,

Could Someone send me the Link for ESYS?, i've own a F01 and i want to code it.

Thanks in Advance!

Greetings from germany


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

rrdsgn said:


> Yes, please send me PM with link for latest E-Sys Launcher PRO





pertinent said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1
> 
> many thanks in advance





alocksley said:


> could I get a copy of Launcher Premium 2.4.3 Build 85 (latest?).
> 
> thanks much.





crosshoper said:


> Hi TokenMaster,
> 
> Could you send links of programs which needs to use for coding? I don't have any detail. Please share all links.
> 
> Thanks,





rafelo said:


> Can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> TokenMaster....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





ragal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could Someone send me the Link for ESYS?, i've own a F01 and i want to code it.
> 
> ...


PM sent. Don't ask here for PRO version but read this thread All BMWs E-Sys Launcher PRO


----------



## samohare (Nov 21, 2015)

hi, could you send me a link to the latest e-sys launcher version and any required programs/files


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

samohare said:


> hi, could you send me a link to the latest e-sys launcher version and any required programs/files


PM sent


----------



## AW335CPE (Aug 5, 2008)

Can I please have the latest links for software, F23 if that matters.

Thanks


----------



## dansu (Nov 25, 2015)

Can I please have the links to latest e-sys and launcher for F22? Thank you!


----------



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

Hio everyone,

can someone link me the est file generator for esys standard 3.27.1?

Thanks


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

AW335CPE said:


> Can I please have the latest links for software, F23 if that matters.
> 
> Thanks





dansu said:


> Can I please have the links to latest e-sys and launcher for F22? Thank you!





gerazzo said:


> Hio everyone,
> 
> can someone link me the est file generator for esys standard 3.27.1?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## estragos (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,

somebody could send to me the link for download E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0? 

Thanks in advance...:thumbup:


----------



## irofrin (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

please, could you send me a link to e-sys, launcher and data files to code a F33?

Many thanks in advance, cheers!


----------



## f32_jon (Oct 26, 2014)

Can someone please send me a link for the latest version?


----------



## chemh0ser (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello,

please, could you send me a link to e-sys, launcher and data files to code an F22

Thanks!!


----------



## jefersonstutz (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster

Could you please send me an updated link for download?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## simoneves (Nov 18, 2012)

What is the latest version of ESys and PSDZ data, please? I have 3.26.1 and 57.1 but am having problems coding FEM_BODY on my F22.

Links by PM to anything newer much appreciated, please?

Also, hints on upgrading... can I just install a newer ESys over the existing one, or must I uninstall the existing one first? Will the Launcher just find the new one automatically, or do I have to do something to that too? As for the PSDZ data, do I delete everything in C:/Data/psdzdata and replace it with the new one, or must I overlay the new one?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

estragos said:


> Hi,
> 
> somebody could send to me the link for download E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0?
> 
> Thanks in advance...:thumbup:





irofrin said:


> Hi,
> 
> please, could you send me a link to e-sys, launcher and data files to code a F33?
> 
> Many thanks in advance, cheers!





f32_jon said:


> Can someone please send me a link for the latest version?





chemh0ser said:


> Hello,
> 
> please, could you send me a link to e-sys, launcher and data files to code an F22
> 
> Thanks!!





jefersonstutz said:


> Hi Tokenmaster
> 
> Could you please send me an updated link for download?
> 
> Thanks a lot!





simoneves said:


> What is the latest version of ESys and PSDZ data, please? I have 3.26.1 and 57.1 but am having problems coding FEM_BODY on my F22.
> 
> Links by PM to anything newer much appreciated, please?


PM Sent


----------



## irofrin (Nov 27, 2015)

Perfect, thanks a lot!


----------



## Mr_kayy (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey,

I'm looking for the programs to code my F30 please! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## pfivan (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,
It would be greatly appreciated if you could also send me a link.

Thanks!


----------



## twins (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster,

can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1

Thanks!!!

Best Regards


----------



## twins (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Tokenmaster,

can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1

Thanks!!!

Best Regards


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

bhayes547 said:


> @botho could you please pm me the link for the E-Sys and Launcher download? Thanks so much.





twins said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## kevunaaa2gundam (Dec 8, 2015)

Can you please send me the link for the latest E-sys and luncher. Thanks for all the work you do for the community.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello

Please can you send me link for latest Launcher and E-Sys.

Thank you.


----------



## dannyss (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks Botho, build 85 fixed the problem of e-sys launcher not loading e-sys.
Merci


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

kevunaaa2gundam said:


> Can you please send me the link for the latest E-sys and luncher. Thanks for all the work you do for the community.





Terabyte said:


> Hello
> 
> Please can you send me link for latest Launcher and E-Sys.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## AckyBMW (Dec 9, 2015)

Can you send me a link for latest E-Sys Launcher PRO and E-Sys


----------



## snolat (Jan 9, 2015)

Can you send me a link for latest E-Sys Launcher PRO and E-Sys
And i can't contact Token Master for creat key becau Inbox of him is very full.


----------



## snolat (Jan 9, 2015)

Can you send me a link for latest E-Sys Launcher PRO and E-Sys
And i can't contact Token Master for creat key becau Inbox of him is very full.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Please send me a link for the latest e-sys launcher and psdzdata lite. Bringing the car in on Friday to get FEM replaced and probably need a newer set of psdzdata lite for sure.


----------



## yk1988 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

I just got my new 2016 F16 couple days ago. I am new to BMW and just started learning on coding.

Can you pm me all the software download links i needed to start the code process? 
1. latest E-Sys software
2. latest E-Sys Launcher 
3. latest PSdZData

Thank you.


----------



## doborder (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

I just got my i3 and I would like to enable the REX sooner so I can get a bit more usable range. 

Can you pm me all the software download links i needed to start the code process?
1. latest E-Sys software
2. latest E-Sys Launcher
3. latest PSdZData

Thanks


----------



## centinelx (Dec 13, 2015)

*Request*

Hey Tokenmaster,

Great work! I last coded like a year ago, everything that I needed. But now that Ive been at the dealership, everything's reset.

Now that i updated my psdzdata files, I came up with the same DOTs issue.

Would be awesome if you could send me a link to you launcher program!
Thanks!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

AckyBMW said:


> Can you send me a link for latest E-Sys Launcher PRO and E-Sys





snolat said:


> Can you send me a link for latest E-Sys Launcher PRO and E-Sys
> And i can't contact Token Master for creat key becau Inbox of him is very full.





Timbits93 said:


> Please send me a link for the latest e-sys launcher and psdzdata lite. Bringing the car in on Friday to get FEM replaced and probably need a newer set of psdzdata lite for sure.





yk1988 said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> I just got my new 2016 F16 couple days ago. I am new to BMW and just started learning on coding.
> 
> ...





doborder said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> I just got my i3 and I would like to enable the REX sooner so I can get a bit more usable range.
> 
> ...





centinelx said:


> Hey Tokenmaster,
> 
> Great work! I last coded like a year ago, everything that I needed. But now that Ive been at the dealership, everything's reset.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## wuli1062 (Dec 12, 2015)

*E-sys activation*

Hello Tokenmaster,

I requested the access code E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.4.3.85: CSB6A163674B3105DB but I have not received anything.
You can help.
Thank you


----------



## centinelx (Dec 13, 2015)

@botho,

Thank You very much!!!!


----------



## wuli1062 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello , as you did with tokenmaster?


----------



## arpmo (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi token master,
I have a 2014 m235 i and a 2011 328i I was hoping you could pm me the links of the following software;

1. latest E-Sys software
2. latest E-Sys Launcher
3. latest PSdZData

Thank you so much, I appreciate it.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

arpmo said:


> Hi token master,
> I have a 2014 m235 i and a 2011 328i I was hoping you could pm me the links of the following software;
> 
> 1. latest E-Sys software
> ...


PM sent


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

theadlee said:


> Please PM me with download links. Thanks in advance.





Turbostream said:


> Hi,
> pls, can you send me the link, too?
> Thank you.





Shipy said:


> Hi
> 
> Please can you send me the link
> 
> Many thanks





floxx said:


> Could you send me link please?
> 
> Thank you





HaPe said:


> Also want link.
> 
> Thanks!





Olaf1006 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please can you send me the link
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent


----------



## wenliang_wang (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi sir,

Could you send me the links. 
Thank you for your work

Happy new year!


----------



## 1moreuser (Dec 31, 2015)

kindly requesting links for E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.5.0 Build 97.

thanks in advance for your time and effort.


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi,

May you send me the link for E-SYS launcher 2.5.0

Thanks by advance.
KR,
Nico


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi,

May you send me the link for E-SYS launcher 2.5.0

Thanks by advance.
KR,
Nico


----------



## jimbo469 (Sep 12, 2014)

is it possible to turn on navigation in a non-nav 2011 F10? I have added the FA's for nav and activated a few of the settings. the navigation menu is now available in the car, but when selected it just says starting navigation system.


----------



## gt3 (Apr 16, 2002)

Happy New Year! Just picked up a F15. Please send me the link for the software! Thank you!


----------



## wotan (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy New Year!

I just got my 2013 F10 back from servicing, they updated my software and my coding changes need to be redone.

Best regards.


----------



## tailspin808 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tokenmaster, Can you please send me links as well?


----------



## emilton (Sep 29, 2014)

Good year and congratulation.
Could you send me a link for this Christmas version ?
Thanks 
Emi


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

wenliang_wang said:


> Hi sir,
> 
> Could you send me the links.
> Thank you for your work
> ...





1moreuser said:


> kindly requesting links for E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.5.0 Build 97.
> 
> thanks in advance for your time and effort.





NinoFR said:


> Hi,
> 
> May you send me the link for E-SYS launcher 2.5.0
> 
> ...





gt3 said:


> Happy New Year! Just picked up a F15. Please send me the link for the software! Thank you!





wotan said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I just got my 2013 F10 back from servicing, they updated my software and my coding changes need to be redone.
> 
> Best regards.





tailspin808 said:


> Tokenmaster, Can you please send me links as well?





emilton said:


> Good year and congratulation.
> Could you send me a link for this Christmas version ?
> Thanks
> Emi


PM Sent


----------



## dbworld4k (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone know what Main Series to use for coding a F48 X1??


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm having problems with a black screen at startup when I choose anything other than the default memory settings. I need to choose a higher memory setting because E-sys is throwing out of memory errors when trying to read or write BDC_BODY :\.

I'm also installing a new Windows 7 64-bit VM, and I received this error at startup of the launcher premium 2.52 build 100 (attached). This is running in a VMWare Fusion VM on an (Intel) Mac.


----------



## shaftwhy (Feb 19, 2010)

Can I please have the latest (Christmas) version? Thanks!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

dbworld4k said:


> Does anyone know what Main Series to use for coding a F48 X1??


F056



shaftwhy said:


> Can I please have the latest (Christmas) version? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## magonero83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi,

can you send me the link?

Thanks


----------



## magonero83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi,

can you send me the link?

Thanks


----------



## juris6728 (Jan 3, 2016)

Good evening. 

Can someone please send me link for this.
Thank you very much for your hard work. 

Regards 

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

magonero83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you send me the link?
> 
> Thanks





juris6728 said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Can someone please send me link for this.
> Thank you very much for your hard work.
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

*E-Sys Launcher: Free Universal Token Solution for E-Sys 3.22.x to 3.26.1*

Can you please send me link to the latest software versions. Thanks.


----------



## x_boss (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi, can you send me the link, please? 
Many thanks


----------



## X5_Hybrid (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Just ordered a new X5 Hybrid and would like to get your software for it.

Tanks in advance for it and all the best 

Phil


----------



## Gusporti (Jan 12, 2016)

blah double.


----------



## Gusporti (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi, Can you please send me the files for a f22 m235 2015?
Thanks


----------



## google0987 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi All - I'm also here looking for a link; please send me a PM when possible.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## google0987 (Jan 13, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## vinzer995 (Dec 15, 2013)

hi all ,
i installed version premium on my pc 2.5.3.108 with esys 3.26.0 and psdz 55.4 but sw give me back an error :

E-sys Launcher Error
Loading E-sys Launcher PSdZ API Module Failed!
Error : C:\programmi\TokenMaster\E-sys Launcher Premium\PSdZAPI.dll : impossible to find specific procedure

After i hit ok on this error esys load normally ..... what is the problem ? Someone have this issue ?
My pc have windows XP 32 bit with 2gb ram and my memory setting on launcher is 512MB.
thanks in advance


----------



## rchotkan (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi,

Great work! It really looks nice.

Can I get the link to the new launcher, please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bmw_77 (Jan 13, 2016)

*E-Sys Launcher 2.5.3 Premium*

Hi,

Can I get the link to download E-Sys Launcher 2.5.3 Premium? Thanks!!!


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello everyone, could someone send me the links to the latest Launcher ?

Thx in advance


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

x_boss said:


> Hi, can you send me the link, please?
> Many thanks





X5_Hybrid said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Just ordered a new X5 Hybrid and would like to get your software for it.
> 
> ...





Gusporti said:


> Hi, Can you please send me the files for a f22 m235 2015?
> Thanks





google0987 said:


> Hi All - I'm also here looking for a link; please send me a PM when possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance!





rchotkan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great work! It really looks nice.
> 
> ...





bmw_77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get the link to download E-Sys Launcher 2.5.3 Premium? Thanks!!!





CoolerLutz said:


> Hello everyone, could someone send me the links to the latest Launcher ?
> 
> Thx in advance


PM sent


----------



## reeftek (Sep 2, 2014)

Please send me the link to the latest Launcher. Thanks!


----------



## dzvero (Dec 22, 2015)

Can I get the new version Please!
Thanks


----------



## evacheung (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone else with a 3200x1800 resolution screen? The "high resolution fix" option doesn't seem to help. I can't see the "Read SVT" buttons, for example.

Is there any solution for this?


----------



## evacheung (Sep 18, 2012)

Edit: sorry for the double post


----------



## M2WOO35 (Jan 14, 2016)

Please send me the link for the newest software. Thanks!


----------



## Djorre (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello,
I'm totally new at coding with esys so I'm going through a lot of forums to get everthing I need.
Would it be possible to send me a link to your software please?
Keep up the good work :thumbup:
Jo


----------



## craft412 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello! Please send me the link for the newest software. Thanks a lot!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

vinzer995 said:


> hi all ,
> i installed version premium on my pc 2.5.3.108 with esys 3.26.0 and psdz 55.4 but sw give me back an error :
> 
> E-sys Launcher Error
> ...


You're one of the very few who is having this issue. It is not an error per se. PSdZAPI.dll is a faster way of mapping CAFD and is failing to load on your system. Pressing "OK" allows you to proceed as usual but mapping of CAFD is now a slower process. PSdZAPI is direct memory transfer between E-Sys and the mapping component, without it, E-Sys has to convert CAFD twice, pass it on to Launcher, then on to mapping component. The difference can be between 5 seconds to 50 seconds but they do work the same.

what's weird is that I just setup XP, installed .NET 4.0 with latest SP, installed E-Sys 3.27.1 and latest Launcher and I don't see this error.

As for the memory, you should never go below "Medium". 512MB is asking for trouble and E-Sys will quit unexpectedly in the middle of coding, with or without Launcher, when coding complex ECUs.


----------



## vinzer995 (Dec 15, 2013)

*E-Sys Launcher: Free Universal Token Solution for E-Sys 3.22.x to 3.26.1*

My win XP is service pack 2... It may be the problem?
I never update OS ....

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Versys (Jan 9, 2015)

Could you sent me the link in pm, please?


----------



## bmwtecnic (Jan 19, 2016)

please send me a link of new launcher.

thank you


----------



## Versys (Jan 9, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

MickyBlu82 said:


> Hi TokenMaster
> 
> Please could you send me the link for the token for esys.
> 
> ...





doridorie said:


> Hello, I would appreciate the link to the latest launcher. Thanks!





xEKx said:


> Please send me the link for the newest software. Thanks! Alot





Eliran13 said:


> Hi tokenmaster can I have the links for esys and for possible is there a link for the program on Mac OS ??? I would really really appreciate your help!
> 
> Thank you


No OS X support, only windows but you can use virtual machine easily



pedrobroese said:


> Hello TKM,
> 
> Another happy owner of a coded F20. Can you please provide the link for the launcher, such that I dont need to change my laptop's date everytime i want to use e-sys.





540YMX said:


> Hello all
> 
> Can you send me a link to the latest version as I would like to try coding my F82
> 
> Thanks





erdengurcan said:


> Hi, could you send the launcher link? Thank you





worelteam said:


> My e-sys is now working, but displays: cafd_000017be-005_028_171 not found [c012]!
> 
> Missing files?


Your car has been updated to newer firmware. Use last Psdzdata



tonyjacko said:


> Hi could you send me the link please :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Tony





Fsujinks said:


> Could you send me the link please ?
> Thanks





Ausfahrt said:


> Can I have the latest E-sys and Psdzdata with free universal token. Thanks in advanced!





TwoBlowers said:


> Hi TM,
> 
> I have just picked up my new F82 M4 and would like to disable active sound as a start to my coding career. Please could you PM me the links to download the required software, tokens and data files as appropriate.
> 
> ...





Versys said:


> Could you sent me the link in pm, please?





bmwtecnic said:


> please send me a link of new launcher.
> 
> thank you


PM sent


----------



## Igorx (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi,

Can I get the link to the new launcher, please?


----------



## Igorx (Jan 20, 2016)

deleted


----------



## vinzer995 (Dec 15, 2013)

worelteam said:


> My e-sys is now working, but displays: cafd_000017be-005_028_171 not found [c012]!
> 
> Missing files?


This mean you have old PSDZ.
Please , try to use last PSDZ.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmerfn (Jan 22, 2016)

*E-Sys Launcher*

Hi,
please send me a link of new e-sys launcher premium 2.5.3.
And, if possible, PLEASE send me also the link of new e-sys and PSDzData.
Thank you very, very much for your excellent support.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Igorx said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get the link to the new launcher, please?





Bimmerfn said:


> Hi,
> please send me a link of new e-sys launcher premium 2.5.3.
> And, if possible, PLEASE send me also the link of new e-sys and PSDzData.
> Thank you very, very much for your excellent support.


PM sent


----------



## Jomr (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi everybody
Could someones send me the links of e-sys?
I would also like to send me links of pzdata if it is possible.

Than you very much it´s a great help


----------



## worelteam (Jan 9, 2016)

*Errors*

Hello! Somebody know how to clear error 21f0cb crash? On I001 bmw i3. I try ista and e-sys. Communication working, but i cannot delete these errors. Airbag errors is present.


----------



## Goni535i (Jan 23, 2016)

Hallo I'm new here, can somebody send me the links of e-sys launcher premium?

Thank you!


----------



## Goni535i (Jan 23, 2016)

Hallo I'm new here, can somebody send me the links of e-sys launcher premium?

Thank you!


----------



## oentinger (Jan 26, 2013)

*E-Sys Launcher 2.5.3 Premium*

could you send me the link to E-Sys Launcher 2.5.3 Premium, please.

Many Thanks


----------



## Badboy8813 (Jul 20, 2015)

i would greatly appreciate a link as well. thanks


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Jomr said:


> Hi everybody
> Could someones send me the links of e-sys?
> I would also like to send me links of pzdata if it is possible.
> 
> Than you very much it´s a great help





Goni535i said:


> Hallo I'm new here, can somebody send me the links of e-sys launcher premium?
> 
> Thank you!





oentinger said:


> could you send me the link to E-Sys Launcher 2.5.3 Premium, please.
> 
> Many Thanks





Badboy8813 said:


> i would greatly appreciate a link as well. thanks


PM sent


----------



## pemilsson (Feb 11, 2013)

Could you please send me the link, will be very much appreciated


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

pemilsson said:


> Could you please send me the link, will be very much appreciated


PM sent


----------



## horsti82 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey everybody,

anyone here who can give me a link for newest ESysPlus? I think it´s 2.7 but not really sure.

Thank you :angel::angel:


----------



## Dawg Fan (Jan 30, 2016)

*please send me link*

Tokenmaster,

it appears you are the expert on BMW coding.

please send me a link so I may download the most recent program. I've got the cable, a windows based PC and have watched the videos/read the instructions. All i need now is the token, etc.

Me and my REX i3 thank you!


----------



## qwertym3 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello TokenMaster
Having read the forums here in UK I would be interested in getting copy of your software?
Could you advise if and how possible?
Regards
Qwertym3


----------



## qwertym3 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello TokenMaster
Having read the forums here in UK I would be interested in getting copy of your software?
Could you advise if and how possible?
Regards
Qwertym3


----------



## Falcon911 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello, I would appreciate the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.5.3 Premium.
Thank you.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

horsti82 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> anyone here who can give me a link for newest ESysPlus? I think it´s 2.7 but not really sure.
> 
> Thank you :angel::angel:





Dawg Fan said:


> Tokenmaster,
> 
> it appears you are the expert on BMW coding.
> 
> ...





qwertym3 said:


> Hello TokenMaster
> Having read the forums here in UK I would be interested in getting copy of your software?
> Could you advise if and how possible?
> Regards
> Qwertym3





Falcon911 said:


> Hello, I would appreciate the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.5.3 Premium.
> Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## rwalker (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd appreciate it if you could PM me the link, too.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

rwalker said:


> I'd appreciate it if you could PM me the link, too.


PM sent


----------



## danielpegado (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello TokenMaster,

Please send me the updated link for e-sys and launcher.

Thanks.

DP


----------



## Bmtespar (Jan 1, 2016)

can you pm me the link please?


----------



## BeachsideCA (Jul 7, 2015)

Can you please send me a link to the latest E-Sys? 

Thanks!


----------



## Johnnyz88 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi 
Please can you send me the link of latest version of e-sys and luncher? 
Thanks for your job.


----------



## gmprof (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello TokenMaster,
Thank you very much for everything you are doing.
Please send me a link.


----------



## gmprof (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello TokenMaster,
Thank you very much for everything you are doing.
Please send me a link.


----------



## RotatingFan (Feb 3, 2016)

Tokenmaster,
Can you also send me the link for the launcher?
Many thanks, John


----------



## RotatingFan (Feb 3, 2016)

Tokenmaster,
Can you also send me the link for the launcher?
Many thanks, John


----------



## J_a_y (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Please can you send me the link to the launcher?

Many Thanks.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

danielpegado said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> Please send me the updated link for e-sys and launcher.
> 
> ...





Bmtespar said:


> can you pm me the link please?





BeachsideCA said:


> Can you please send me a link to the latest E-Sys?
> 
> Thanks!





Johnnyz88 said:


> Hi
> Please can you send me the link of latest version of e-sys and luncher?
> Thanks for your job.





gmprof said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> Thank you very much for everything you are doing.
> Please send me a link.





RotatingFan said:


> Tokenmaster,
> Can you also send me the link for the launcher?
> Many thanks, John


PM Sent


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

J_a_y said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Please can you send me the link to the launcher?
> 
> Many Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## BMW340ix (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi TokenMaster
Can I get links for the latest eSys and pzdata for my 2016 F30 340ix? 
Thank you very much
Greetings


----------



## BMW340ix (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi TokenMaster
Can I get links for the latest eSys and pzdata for my 2016 F30 340ix? 
Thank you very much
Greetings


----------



## gmprof (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello TokenMaster,
Thank you very much for your time and for your professional job.


----------



## pavanavs (Mar 21, 2016)

*Esys Token link request*

Hi Tokenmaster,

Could you please send me the link for Esys token launcher download. (F22)

Also can you please provide latest psdzdata


Thanks in advance.


----------



## AcidSly (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi. I installed E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.5.3.108, pls send token! Thanks.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Black-pander said:


> Could you please send me a link for the latest Launcher + Token? Thanks!





pavanavs said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for Esys token launcher download. (F22)
> 
> ...





AcidSly said:


> Hi. I installed E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.5.3.108, pls send token! Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

Dupe post.


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello Tokenmaster

Can I please get the link for Esys token launcher download. (i3)?  I am going in for software update this weekend and I am preparing for re-coding this weekend.

Cheers!


----------



## Sternenforscher (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi,

I want to code my F11 built 07/2012 - can I have the links to the neccessary data (esys, token - what else)?

Many thanks.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

ae86pwr said:


> Hello Tokenmaster
> 
> Can I please get the link for Esys token launcher download. (i3)? I am going in for software update this weekend and I am preparing for re-coding this weekend.
> 
> Cheers!





Sternenforscher said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to code my F11 built 07/2012 - can I have the links to the neccessary data (esys, token - what else)?
> 
> Many thanks.


pm sent


----------



## dreddy88 (Mar 25, 2016)

*F30 2015*

Hi

I have a F30 with Media Pro - Can I get the links to the files as well please? Many thanks:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

dreddy88 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a F30 with Media Pro - Can I get the links to the files as well please? Many thanks:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


pm sent


----------



## dreddy88 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks so much!:thumbup:


----------



## yannick1800 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello Master ,

Could you send me the link please?

I would like to code my F10 

Thanks for your work!!! Respect!!

Grtz
Yannick


----------



## sharanranganath (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello,

Could you please share the link for your token solution?
I would like to code some stuff on my F15 X5
Thanks.


----------



## w2c (Mar 27, 2016)

*link*

Hello TokenMaster

Could you send me the link please?

I would like to code my F20 m135i xdrive 2015

Thanks for your work!!! Respect!!

Best regards,


----------



## artiik (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi 

Any chance for the link please 

Thank you


----------



## artiik (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi 

Any chance for the link please 

Thank you


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

yannick1800 said:


> Hello Master ,
> 
> Could you send me the link please?
> 
> ...





sharanranganath said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please share the link for your token solution?
> I would like to code some stuff on my F15 X5
> Thanks.





w2c said:


> Hello TokenMaster
> 
> Could you send me the link please?
> 
> ...





artiik said:


> Hi
> 
> Any chance for the link please
> 
> Thank you


pm sent


----------



## sklarface (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello!
Can I please have the link for coding my 2016 228i?
Thanks!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

sklarface said:


> Hello!
> Can I please have the link for coding my 2016 228i?
> Thanks!


pm sent


----------



## fb2007 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi 

Could somebody send the link please 

Thank you


----------



## artiik (Jan 5, 2016)

fb2007 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could somebody send the link please
> 
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## nicholascanada (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Botho! Just a bit confused..I now have latest E-Sys and PSdZData..but I also need a free token? Where do I get that from? Thanks again for your help!

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## nicholascanada (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Botho! Just a bit confused..I now have latest E-Sys and PSdZData..but I also need a free token? Where do I get that from? Thanks again for your help!

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## LocutusB (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

Would be great, if you could send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher and E-Sys.

Thanks in advance,
Philipp


----------



## savlin (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello good Sir,

Can a get a link for latest E-Sys Launcher, E-Sys and PSdZData please?
Want to tune my 2015 X3 a little.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## savlin (Feb 3, 2016)

duplicate deleted


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

nicholascanada said:


> Thanks Botho! Just a bit confused..I now have latest E-Sys and PSdZData..but I also need a free token? Where do I get that from? Thanks again for your help!
> 
> Cheers,
> Nick


with the Premium Launcher version, you generate the token by yourself.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

LocutusB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would be great, if you could send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher and E-Sys.
> 
> ...





savlin said:


> Hello good Sir,
> 
> Can a get a link for latest E-Sys Launcher, E-Sys and PSdZData please?
> Want to tune my 2015 X3 a little.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## altas (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi,

Would be great, if you could send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher and E-Sys.

Thanks in advance,
Patrick


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello, I don't know who to ask:
1. I need activation code, but TokenMaster do not respond (E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.5.3.108 Request Code: CSE8BDDEFD0B161627);
2. How much will it cost to have PRO version? I need to change vehicles more often than 3 days.
Thank you


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello, I don't know who to ask:
1. I need activation code, but TokenMaster do not respond (E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.5.3.108 Request Code: CSE8BDDEFD0B161627);
2. How much will it cost to have PRO version? I need to change vehicles more often than 3 days.
Thank you


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

altas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would be great, if you could send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher and E-Sys.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

altas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would be great, if you could send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher and E-Sys.
> 
> ...





buzzy7 said:


> Hello, I don't know who to ask:
> 1. I need activation code, but TokenMaster do not respond (E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.5.3.108 Request Code: CSE8BDDEFD0B161627);
> 2. How much will it cost to have PRO version? I need to change vehicles more often than 3 days.
> Thank you


1/ Send request code on his gmail (see here)
2/ Feel free to give to Charity and forward recipe to TM or directly paypal him some money and he will directly do it for you (see that by email also)


----------



## swo14 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi,

can you please send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher?

Thank you,
swo14


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

swo14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you please send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher?
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## jfried1016 (Jan 31, 2016)

I also need the token as well please. thank you.


----------



## artek_was (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi. Can i get link for esyslauncher with token. Thanx. Regards


----------



## artek_was (Jul 17, 2012)

*link*

Hi. Can i get link for esyslauncher with token? Thanx. Regards


----------



## blazede (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi,

Would be great, if you could send me the link to the latest E-Sys Launcher and E-Sys.

Thanks in advance,
Patrick


----------



## nicomarquez (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first post, I want to start coding.

Can you send me the inks please 

Regards


----------



## Mradonis (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi guys, this is my first post. I did code the F20 2013. Now it´s time for my new one 2016 F20 ;-) . Please send me the the tokenmaster software!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

LOZ535DGT said:


> Hi
> 
> please can i get links to the latest Launcher
> 
> PMS would be great


PM'd



Madmatt2525 said:


> I did yes originally, but the link to the PzdataLite location no longer works. I assumed that it may have been replaced by a newer version since then.
> Is 58.2 still the latest version for PzDataLite?


3.58.3 and 3.59.0.600 are newer. If you can read your ECU's without error, then no advantage to downloading newest Psdzdata. PM'd


----------



## Madmatt2525 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks Almaretto. Because I have the latest HU_NBT2 I needed the newer PsdzData. All set now and everything coded great!

Madmatt


----------



## renegade28 (Jul 2, 2016)

Just got my 428 gran coupe and looking at getting into coding. So, I need E-Sys and E-Sys Launcher Premium, correct? PM link to the Launcher?


----------



## renegade28 (Jul 2, 2016)

Also, if possible could someone advise me on which tutorial is the most up-to-date?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Madmatt2525 said:


> Thanks Almaretto. Because I have the latest HU_NBT2 I needed the newer PsdzData. All set now and everything coded great!
> 
> Madmatt


3.59.1 is now the latest. HU_NBT2 can be found in 3.57.1. It just matters which I-step you are for which Psdzdata you require.



renegade28 said:


> Just got my 428 gran coupe and looking at getting into coding. So, I need E-Sys and E-Sys Launcher Premium, correct? PM link to the Launcher?





renegade28 said:


> Also, if possible could someone advise me on which tutorial is the most up-to-date?


PM'd


----------



## aa54bmw (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi...may I have the link to the latest e-sys launcher. Thanks!


----------



## Graefe (Jul 2, 2016)

@Almaretto: Can you please send me a link for coding software?
Thank you in advance!
Graefe


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

aa54bmw said:


> Hi...may I have the link to the latest e-sys launcher. Thanks!





Graefe said:


> @Almaretto: Can you please send me a link for coding software?
> Thank you in advance!
> Graefe


PM'd


----------



## LOZ535DGT (Jun 13, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> PM'd


Really? I honestly didn't get one


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

LOZ535DGT said:


> Really? I honestly didn't get one


Yes


----------



## Zheka77 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi everyone! Any ideas how to get e-says activation code having request code? TokenMaster is unavailable for next several weeks, so...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Zheka77 said:


> Hi everyone! Any ideas how to get e-says activation code having request code? TokenMaster is unavailable for next several weeks, so...


PM'd


----------



## jpfvnascimento (Jul 4, 2016)

could u send me the link?
Thank youu


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jpfvnascimento said:


> could u send me the link?
> Thank youu


To what?


----------



## jpfvnascimento (Jul 4, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> To what?


to the latest version of E-sys launcher Premium and activation codes

sorry, started today:eeps:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jpfvnascimento said:


> to the latest version of E-sys launcher Premium and activation codes
> 
> sorry, started today:eeps:


PM'd


----------



## KOBOL (Jul 4, 2016)

hello sir, can u help me get software and license please


----------



## MaroBMW (Jul 25, 2015)

Zheka77 said:


> Hi everyone! Any ideas how to get e-says activation code having request code? TokenMaster is unavailable for next several weeks, so...


Hello,

there is a possibility for me ah
etc to get the link .. ..
would be very grateful ... :wave::wave:

regards


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

KOBOL said:


> hello sir, can u help me get software and license please





MaroBMW said:


> Hello,
> 
> there is a possibility for me ah
> etc to get the link .. ..
> ...


PM'd


----------



## monti latari (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Tokenmaster,

can you send me the link too ?

Tahnks a lot


----------



## mtec (Aug 11, 2012)

*hi ... i need help after ssd crash*

Hello Tokenmaster, & Almaretto :- )

i need some help.. i have a new installed system with is now 3.56.21 & P 3.59.0.600

i cant never find a complete essys and i need too the pro version... 

please help me... :-()

thx so much marc


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mtec said:


> Hello Tokenmaster, & Almaretto :- )
> 
> i need some help.. i have a new installed system with is now 3.56.21 & P 3.59.0.600
> 
> ...


I am not TokenMaster. Pm'd contact info.


----------



## Evx (Jun 14, 2016)

I am sorry but the launcher pro "est" is needed. where you can buy it?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Evx said:


> I am sorry but the launcher pro "est" is needed. where you can buy it?


PM'd TokenMaster Contact info. Pro "est" token involves charitable donation. He is away, but will return in a couple weeks.


----------



## eb49027 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello TokenMaster,

can you send me the link, please?

Thank you for your great Job!!


----------



## eb49027 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi tokenmaster,

I am from Germany and i am happy to ne here !

Can you also Send me the Link per pn?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

eb49027 said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> can you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thank you for your great Job!!


I am not TokenMaster, but PM sent.


----------



## Evx (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello
T.M. it is already possible to write?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Evx said:


> Hello
> T.M. it is already possible to write?


You can email TM, but not sure if he is back with internet access.


----------



## the_slater (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi there,

would you be so Kind to send me link also. 

Many thanks.


----------



## questofthetune (Jul 27, 2016)

can i possibly get the free tokenless option coding software?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

the_slater said:


> Hi there,
> 
> would you be so Kind to send me link also.
> 
> Many thanks.





questofthetune said:


> can i possibly get the free tokenless option coding software?


PM Sent


----------



## vinzer995 (Dec 15, 2013)

hello Tokenmaster ,
please , can i have link ?
thank you very much.


----------



## vinzer995 (Dec 15, 2013)

hello Tokenmaster ,
please , can i have link ?
thank you very much.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vinzer995 said:


> hello Tokenmaster ,
> please , can i have link ?
> thank you very much.


Not TokenMaster, but PM sent.


----------



## Orphee (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello,

Could I have a link ?

Thank you !


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Orphee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I have a link ?
> 
> Thank you !


PM sent


----------



## Tadijo (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi,Almaretto, can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1


----------



## Chebr (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello Almaretto!

Could I have a link ?

Thank you !


----------



## Chebr (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello Almaretto!

Could I have a link ?

Thank you !


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Tadijo said:


> Hi,Almaretto, can you send me the link to download the latest E-Sys Launcher 2.4.3 PRO and E-Sys 3.27.1





Chebr said:


> Hello Almaretto!
> 
> Could I have a link ?
> 
> Thank you !


PM Sent


----------



## Chebr (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Bravarian_Rohan (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello Almaretto,

Can you please send me the link for the E-sys launcher, E-sys 3.27.1, pszdata files, and anything else I'd need to get started coding my F10?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Bravarian_Rohan said:


> Hello Almaretto,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for the E-sys launcher, E-sys 3.27.1, pszdata files, and anything else I'd need to get started coding my F10?


PM Sent


----------



## Bravarian_Rohan (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you very much Almaretto!

and thank you Tokenmaster for your hard-work and dedication to bring us these great resources for our Ultimate Driving Machines!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Bravarian_Rohan said:


> Thank you very much Almaretto!
> 
> and thank you Tokenmaster for your hard-work and dedication to bring us these great resources for our Ultimate Driving Machines!


:thumbup:


----------



## kelvin_27_84 (Aug 1, 2016)

H, new to this forum, would anyone be so kind to also send me the link to the E-sys launcher. Thank you


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kelvin_27_84 said:


> H, new to this forum, would anyone be so kind to also send me the link to the E-sys launcher. Thank you


PM sent


----------



## jloverock (Jul 25, 2016)

*token for esys 3.27.1*

Hi there,

How can I change token set in advance?
There were token generator for previous version but I couldn't find the latest version 3.27.1
Are there token generator for current version or the way of change token?

thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jloverock said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How can I change token set in advance?
> There were token generator for previous version but I couldn't find the latest version 3.27.1
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## arius1970 (Aug 3, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> I am not TokenMaster, but PM sent.


Hi Almaretto will you please help me with E-sys laucher premium and get a token to run program?
Thanks


----------



## Povezlo (Jun 16, 2016)

Help me please. I need Pro version. Almaretto can you help me ?


----------



## Andzin (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello Almarreto, 

greetings from Czech republic. May I ask you to send me link I can download latest E-sys and launcher/token for it? 
Also link to PS-Data Lite (I just need to perform coding on my car) working with this E-sys would be nice.

Thank you in advance!

Andzin


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Povezlo said:


> Help me please. I need Pro version. Almaretto can you help me ?





Andzin said:


> Hello Almarreto,
> 
> greetings from Czech republic. May I ask you to send me link I can download latest E-sys and launcher/token for it?
> Also link to PS-Data Lite (I just need to perform coding on my car) working with this E-sys would be nice.
> ...





arius1970 said:


> Hi Almaretto will you please help me with E-sys laucher premium and get a token to run program?
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Evx (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello
I'm I want to activate launcher pro. and new launcher

Pleas help me


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

Almaretto, anything for tht pro version? Thank you


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Evx said:


> Hello
> I'm I want to activate launcher pro. and new launcher
> 
> Pleas help me





clawpt said:


> Almaretto, anything for tht pro version? Thank you


I can send you links for Premium or Pro Launcher. Premium has built in Token Generator. Only TokenMaster can provide token's for Launcher Pro. You must email him directly and wait for him to return as he is away without internet access.


----------



## rimvydukas (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone give me a link for the following:

E-Sys Premium Launcher Version 1.0.3.16

Big thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

rimvydukas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give me a link for the following:
> 
> ...


I can send you a link for 2.4.3 or 2.5.3, but I do not have have 1.0.3.16.


----------



## rimvydukas (Dec 4, 2014)

I have these versions myself Maybe you have link for the latest 1.x version of Premium launcher?

And one more thing. I was talking with Shawn and he said that the launcher is only for trimmed psdzdata files. Is this true? Because I've did the following:

Took 3.24.3 version of E-Sys, took 54.1 psdzdata (latest untrimmed one) and took 1.0.5.22 premium launcher. And everything works:/


----------



## Darki (Dec 1, 2014)

*Coding*

Hello Almaretto,

Can you please send me the link for the E-sys launcher, E-sys 3.27.1, pszdata files, and anything else I'd need to get started coding my F30.

Thank you
Jürgen


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Darki said:


> Hello Almaretto,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for the E-sys launcher, E-sys 3.27.1, pszdata files, and anything else I'd need to get started coding my F30.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## zwaldowski (Aug 13, 2016)

Requesting Launcher 2.5.0. I already have located 59.2 psdzdata, please also let me know if that's not sufficient.


----------



## gltieu (Jan 24, 2015)

tokenmaster can you send me the link for the new e-sys launcher
thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

zwaldowski said:


> Requesting Launcher 2.5.0. I already have located 59.2 psdzdata, please also let me know if that's not sufficient.





gltieu said:


> tokenmaster can you send me the link for the new e-sys launcher
> thanks


Not Tokenmaster, but PM sent.


----------



## jsanchez335 (Jul 31, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Not Tokenmaster, but PM sent.


Lol


----------



## Fabo (Aug 14, 2016)

can i also have the link for the new e-sys launcher please


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Fabo said:


> can i also have the link for the new e-sys launcher please


PM sent


----------



## pancakes213 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Almaretto - mind helping me with the link? Appreciate it!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

pancakes213 said:


> Hi Almaretto - mind helping me with the link? Appreciate it!


PM sent


----------



## ivkin1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi, for me too, link, please


----------



## ReitiRight (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi, i would also appreciate for the link.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ivkin1968 said:


> Hi, for me too, link, please





ReitiRight said:


> Hi, i would also appreciate for the link.


PM sent


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Can you give me link to latest Esys Launcher Premium ? I do have old one which causes mess in cafd files. thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

standa said:


> Can you give me link to latest Esys Launcher Premium ? I do have old one which causes mess in cafd files. thanks


PM Sent


----------



## SLT39 (May 10, 2016)

Hello, Almaretto!
Can you send me a link to the E-Sys launcher.
Thank you!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SLT39 said:


> Hello, Almaretto!
> Can you send me a link to the E-Sys launcher.
> Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## pulsarc (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi everyone! i would like to request a link for the latest E-Sys and PSDZ data. thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

pulsarc said:


> Hi everyone! i would like to request a link for the latest E-Sys and PSDZ data. thanks!


PM Sent


----------



## SHNNGNS (Jul 16, 2013)

I would like to request the necessary files and esys to program an i01. Thanks in advance for assistance.


----------



## SHNNGNS (Jul 16, 2013)

*E-Sys Launcher: Free Universal Token Solution for E-Sys 3.22.x to 3.26.1*

Dupe post


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SHNNGNS said:


> I would like to request the necessary files and esys to program an i01. Thanks in advance for assistance.


PM sent


----------



## Evx (Jun 14, 2016)

please give a link esys launcher premium new. a master token is required to send to activate?


----------



## Jason954x (Nov 27, 2015)

What's the process to acquire Esys Pro? I'd like to have unlimited access.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Evx said:


> please give a link esys launcher premium new. a master token is required to send to activate?





Jason954x said:


> What's the process to acquire Esys Pro? I'd like to have unlimited access.


PM's sent


----------



## AJVBMW (Aug 18, 2016)

Link please, many thanks!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AJVBMW said:


> Link please, many thanks!!


PM Sent


----------



## humble1227 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Almaretto

May I have the full version of PsdZData please? thank you very much

Cheers


----------



## G-Low (Aug 21, 2016)

please give a link esys launcher premium new. Thanks in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

humble1227 said:


> Hi Almaretto
> 
> May I have the full version of PsdZData please? thank you very much
> 
> Cheers


Which one? Do you realize that the full version is 30-60GB and the lite version is just over 600MB compressed/ 2GB extracted. 

Light is all that is needed for all VO and FDL coding
Full is only needed for flash programming



G-Low said:


> please give a link esys launcher premium new. Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## tomas.frogger (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello,
i had E-Sys Launcher PRO but my token are expired . Everybody can help me? Thank you very much!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tomas.frogger said:


> Hello,
> i had E-Sys Launcher PRO but my token are expired . Everybody can help me? Thank you very much!


This is the Premium thread, but you can extend pro token in launcher.


----------



## tomas.frogger (Jun 11, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> This is the Premium thread, but you can extend pro token in launcher.


What? How? :yikes:


----------



## P2 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello,

I'm looking for the token for a F22 M235I.

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tomas.frogger said:


> What? How? :yikes:


E-Sys Launcher PRO. See image.



P2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for the token for a F22 M235I.
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## tomas.frogger (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you very much but I still have problem and don't know how to fix it ..


----------



## alff64 (Aug 23, 2016)

please give a link esys launcher premium. thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

alff64 said:


> please give a link esys launcher premium. thanks!


PM sent


----------



## ReitiRight (Aug 3, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> E-Sys Launcher PRO. See image.
> 
> PM Sent


How can I buy the pro version?


----------



## SERG64 (Aug 23, 2016)

What's the process to acquire Esys Pro? I'd like to have unlimited access.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

highlink said:


> Could you please send me a link for latest E - Sys Launcher Pro and E -Sys as well? Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## abvX5 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Coding*

Could you send me a link for latest E - Sys Launcher Pro and E -Sys
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

abvX5 said:


> Could you send me a link for latest E - Sys Launcher Pro and E -Sys
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Can i get a link for latest esys and data? Thanks


----------



## Povezlo (Jun 16, 2016)

Send me link please )


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

daniely30 said:


> Can i get a link for latest esys and data? Thanks





Povezlo said:


> Send me link please )


PM sent


----------



## fireme (Sep 9, 2016)

Could you send me a link for latest E - Sys Launcher Pro and E -Sys?
This looks like great work....been away from coding since my E46 M3, but looking to get back to having a mod 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fireme said:


> Could you send me a link for latest E - Sys Launcher Pro and E -Sys?
> This looks like great work....been away from coding since my E46 M3, but looking to get back to having a mod
> Thanks in advance!


This is Launcher Premium thread. Here is Pro. PM sent


----------



## fireme (Sep 9, 2016)

Many thanks....


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fireme said:


> Many thanks....


:thumbup:


----------



## killer67m3 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi can you send me a link for E-Sys premium?
Thanks!


----------



## killer67m3 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi can you send me a link for E-Sys premium?
Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

killer67m3 said:


> Hi can you send me a link for E-Sys premium?
> Thanks!


PM sent. Let me know if you need Psdzdata, E-sys, or Guides as well.


----------



## killer67m3 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes to all 3, that would great, much appreciated!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

killer67m3 said:


> Yes to all 3, that would great, much appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Can send me the link ? Thanks.


----------



## LocutusB (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, please send me the link to the latest Launcher and psdzdata. Thanks


----------



## Doooce (Sep 21, 2013)

*Link, please*

Hi can you send me a link for E-Sys premium?
Thanks!


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

sorry ... what are differents about premium and pro ...

i've an old version of premium ... 2.5 .....

please could you send me a link to download the latest version for upgrade ? 

thanks ...


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

sorry ... what are differents about premium and pro ...

i've an old version of premium ... 2.5 .....

please could you send me a link to download the latest version for upgrade ? 

thanks ...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Doooce said:


> Hi can you send me a link for E-Sys premium?
> Thanks!


PM Sent



RobyBS said:


> sorry ... what are differents about premium and pro ...
> 
> i've an old version of premium ... 2.5 .....
> 
> ...


2.5.3 is the latest. For Pro vs Premium Comparison, see Pro thread OP.



sbc55 said:


> Can send me the link ? Thanks.


PM Sent



LocutusB said:


> Hi, please send me the link to the latest Launcher and psdzdata. Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## umberto1211 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi man can you send me a link for E-Sys premium?Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

umberto1211 said:


> Hi man can you send me a link for E-Sys premium?Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Robyzeus (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi, please can you send me the link to the latest Launcher, psdzdata and guides? Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Robyzeus said:


> Hi, please can you send me the link to the latest Launcher, psdzdata and guides? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## foglight (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi can you send me a link for E-Sys premium?
Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

foglight said:


> Hi can you send me a link for E-Sys premium?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> PM sent.


Any reason to upgrade ECU firmware other than performance tweaks?

Trying to figure out if I have any need for the full data.

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

joder said:


> Any reason to upgrade ECU firmware other than performance tweaks?
> 
> Trying to figure out if I have any need for the full data.
> 
> Thanks!


Each ISTA-P releases comes with improvements, though not necessarily for each ECU. And, there are no official release notes for I-steps. Plus, the improvements are not necessarily obvious to the general consumer.

Dealerships receive service bulletins and will usually only update vehicles if diagnostics or memo dictate.

IF you are going to update yourself, you require a PSU and it is riskier than coding.

A complete full Psdzdata is 60 GB.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> Each ISTA-P releases comes with improvements, though not necessarily for each ECU. And, there are no official release notes for I-steps. Plus, the improvements are not necessarily obvious to the general consumer.
> 
> Dealerships receive service bulletins and will usually only update vehicles if diagnostics or memo dictate.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I know the full data is huge. As long as I am not missing anything huge no reason to mess with the ECUs. I would really only do it if there was a big iDrive or Navi interface update to be honest.

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

joder said:


> Thanks. I know the full data is huge. As long as I am not missing anything huge no reason to mess with the ECUs. I would really only do it if there was a big iDrive or Navi interface update to be honest.
> 
> Thanks!


You will not usually see things like that. For example, even the vehicle with the newer head unit hardware (ie HU_NBT2) do not get updated to idrive5 with service programming.

It is more for correcting problems like some F010's, including mine, had power trunk issue only opening a few inches or improvements in headlight function.


----------



## Jimdh79 (Jun 5, 2013)

Could someone also send me link, much appreciated.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Jimdh79 said:


> Could someone also send me link, much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## svajus (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, can you send me a link for E-Sys premium?
Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

svajus said:


> Hi, can you send me a link for E-Sys premium?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Ultimateluxury (Sep 15, 2016)

I was trying to install 2.5.3 prem but when trying to utilize the token generator it was giving an error, followed all install instructions step by step so I searched and found pro 2.5.5, I then deleted 2.5.3, when opening launcher I am not sure how to proceed with what I need to enter to start the program as well as where to obtain the est soft token.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ultimateluxury (Sep 15, 2016)

.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ultimateluxury said:


> I was trying to install 2.5.3 prem but when trying to utilize the token generator it was giving an error, followed all install instructions step by step so I searched and found pro 2.5.5, I then deleted 2.5.3, when opening launcher I am not sure how to proceed with what I need to enter to start the program as well as where to obtain the est soft token.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Premium is a self-contained solution for generating token.
Pro requires token and activation code from developer ([email protected])

What error are you getting?


----------



## Ultimateluxury (Sep 15, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Premium is a self-contained solution for generating token.
> Pro requires token and activation code from developer ([email protected])
> 
> What error are you getting?


I was getting an error cannot generate token with prem 2.5.3 so I searched on here and found pro 2.5.5 and downloaded it, I installed everything step by step for 2.5.3 so I have no clue what the problem was. So I gave up and installed pro 2.5.5 but looking at it when I open I am not sure what to do, I do see it wants to locate the token file which is the est soft token to which I did email tokenmaster yesterday to see if he could help me with that, and in it I saw the "list" which seems like another file? it wants or the location of the application, I am not really sure. I'm guessing the pin I create or comes with the token. Then there is memory and everything I am unsure of just like the section it has for fdl cheat codes but I am not sure what those are either. I am still waiting to hear back from tokenmaster so perhaps he will be able to answer some of those questions as well.

Thanks,


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ultimateluxury said:


> I was getting an error cannot generate token with prem 2.5.3 so I searched on here and found pro 2.5.5 and downloaded it, I installed everything step by step for 2.5.3 so I have no clue what the problem was. So I gave up and installed pro 2.5.5 but looking at it when I open I am not sure what to do, I do see it wants to locate the token file which is the est soft token to which I did email tokenmaster yesterday to see if he could help me with that, and in it I saw the "list" which seems like another file? it wants or the location of the application, I am not really sure. I'm guessing the pin I create or comes with the token. Then there is memory and everything I am unsure of just like the section it has for fdl cheat codes but I am not sure what those are either. I am still waiting to hear back from tokenmaster so perhaps he will be able to answer some of those questions as well.
> 
> Thanks,


With Premium, you must use default E-sys location and have unmodified E-sys installation. There is no option to choose; the launcher will find it if correctly installed. You create your own PIN when you create your token.

With Pro, you can have custom locations. That is why there is a list of options.

With memory, usually the middle option works. If you choose too high, you will get a JAVA runtime error.

I was asking what specific error message are you receiving.


----------



## Ultimateluxury (Sep 15, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> With Premium, you must use default E-sys location and have unmodified E-sys installation. There is no option to choose; the launcher will find it if correctly installed. You create your own PIN when you create your token.
> 
> With Pro, you can have custom locations. That is why there is a list of options.
> 
> ...


With premium it would not generate a token, when you would click it would say error cannot generate token and to try again, it would never work and since I followed the install steps step by step and could not find info online I gave up after finding pro 2.5.5, I downloaded it but it seems there is nothing I can do without a token so that is where I am currently stuck.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ultimateluxury said:


> With premium it would not generate a token, when you would click it would say error cannot generate token and to try again, it would never work and since I followed the install steps step by step and could not find info online I gave up after finding pro 2.5.5, I downloaded it but it seems there is nothing I can do without a token so that is where I am currently stuck.


If you want to PM me your TeamViewer ID and password, I can remotely connet to your system and check your installation.


----------



## Ultimateluxury (Sep 15, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> If you want to PM me your TeamViewer ID and password, I can remotely connet to your system and check your installation.


That is something I do not have downloaded yet nor an account but I can do so now.


----------



## Ultimateluxury (Sep 15, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> If you want to PM me your TeamViewer ID and password, I can remotely connet to your system and check your installation.


PM Sent


----------



## aspi944 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Link?*

Hi,

Can someone please PM the download link, looks like Tokenmaster has no more PM space left


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

aspi944 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please PM the download link, looks like Tokenmaster has no more PM space left


Tokenmaster only responds to emails.

PM'd Launcher Links. Let me know if you need E-sys, Psdzdata, or Guides as well.


----------



## kraypd (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi, please send me the link to the latest Launcher and psdzdata. Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kraypd said:


> Hi, please send me the link to the latest Launcher and psdzdata. Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## natzky (Oct 1, 2016)

Can i also have someone PM me links for Esys premium and tips on how to code F25 X3. This will be my first time doing this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## natzky (Oct 1, 2016)

Can i also have someone PM me links for Esys premium and tips on how to code F25 X3. This will be my first time doing this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

natzky said:


> Can i also have someone PM me links for Esys premium and tips on how to code F25 X3. This will be my first time doing this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM Sent


----------



## C4LV1N (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi, can help with Links to E-sys launcher premium? Thanks a lot


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

C4LV1N said:


> Hi, can help with Links to E-sys launcher premium? Thanks a lot


PM Sent


----------



## nmagnies (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi, can someone please send me the link to the latest Launcher and psdzdata. Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nmagnies said:


> Hi, can someone please send me the link to the latest Launcher and psdzdata. Thanks!


PM Sent


----------



## nmagnies (Oct 8, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> PM Sent


Wow that was fast 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nmagnies said:


> Wow that was fast
> Thanks a lot!


:thumbup:


----------



## ir0n87 (Sep 26, 2012)

Can I have also download link for last launcher?
Is there any new version for ncd tool?

Thanks!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ir0n87 said:


> Can I have also download link for last launcher?
> Is there any new version for ncd tool?
> 
> Thanks!!


Links never change for both. PM sent.


----------



## alexhasin (Sep 26, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Links never change for both. PM sent.


Could you share me Launcher pro's token(FxxToken.est)?
my launcher pro's version is v2.5.5, and I can't get in by using premium's token.
Thx so much.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bawarec said:


> hello,
> 
> could I get a link for the esys launcher pro?
> 
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## rrc (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to this forum! You did a great job here! Could you give me a link to work with E-sys and you? Thank you Cheers!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

rrc said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum! You did a great job here! Could you give me a link to work with E-sys and you? Thank you Cheers!


Responded to you same PM.


----------



## Mrcastle (Oct 23, 2016)

Awesome, can i also have update? cheers!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Mrcastle said:


> Awesome, can i also have update? cheers!


PM sent


----------



## gt3 (Apr 16, 2002)

Please send e a link. Thank you!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gt3 said:


> Please send e a link. Thank you!


PM Sent


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Please send me a link for the E-Sys Launcher Pro. Thanks!


----------



## tappijartsa (Jun 14, 2013)

link for launcher pro and latest psdzdata? Thanks!


----------



## s1za (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi,

Could I get a link for the esys launcher pro version?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ktula said:


> Please send me a link for the E-Sys Launcher Pro. Thanks!





tappijartsa said:


> link for launcher pro and latest psdzdata? Thanks!





s1za said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I get a link for the esys launcher pro version?
> Thanks in advance.


PM's sent. You will have to email developer directly if you need Pro EST Token.


----------



## fb2007 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi,

could I get a latest upgrade to esys, esys launcher and PZSdata?

thanks in advance,
fb


----------



## fb2007 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi,

could I get a latest upgrade to esys, esys launcher and PZSdata?

thanks in advance,
fb


----------



## livediejusttry (Oct 27, 2016)

May I also get a link?  Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fb2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> could I get a latest upgrade to esys, esys launcher and PZSdata?
> 
> ...





livediejusttry said:


> May I also get a link?  Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## Jfpm (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi,

could I get a latest upgrade to esys, esys launcher and PZSdata?

Thanks


----------



## Jfpm (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi,

could I get a latest upgrade to esys, esys launcher and PZSdata?

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Jfpm said:


> Hi,
> 
> could I get a latest upgrade to esys, esys launcher and PZSdata?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## lalamper (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi,
Please send me with the links for the latest esys and launcher!
Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

lalamper said:


> Hi,
> Please send me with the links for the latest esys and launcher!
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## seb033 (May 8, 2013)

Hi can I get the link too? Thx


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

seb033 said:


> Hi can I get the link too? Thx


PM sent


----------



## snolat (Jan 9, 2015)

Send link for me. Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

snolat said:


> Send link for me. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

OP updated with change log for V2.6.0



chris88 said:


> Hi
> i have now installed the new version 2.6 but i receive the error : "Die Zeichenabstände sind ungültig..." and the program don't start.


If you're getting the above error, or for English, "Padding is invalid and cannot be removed", you need to delete your old tokens and restart the app. It should then allow you to generate new tokens.


----------



## _villi_ (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello all!
Please send me a link too! 
Thanks !


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

with delete the old token, it works now!
many thanks to tokenmaster!

Chris


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Hi,

Can You send me the link too? E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.6.0 Build 119
Thank you in advance!


----------



## TheWelder (Jan 22, 2016)

TokenMaster said:


> OP updated with change log for V2.6.0
> 
> If you're getting the above error, or for English, "Padding is invalid and cannot be removed", you need to delete your old tokens and restart the app. It should then allow you to generate new tokens.


I am sorry in which default directory should I delete the token?


----------



## Breach (Jul 18, 2011)

Can I have a link to 2.6 please?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

_villi_ said:


> Hello all!
> Please send me a link too!
> Thanks !





vzinic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can You send me the link too? E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.6.0 Build 119
> Thank you in advance!





Breach said:


> Can I have a link to 2.6 please?


PM's Sent



TheWelder said:


> I am sorry in which default directory should I delete the token?


Wherever you first created (eg, C:\data\FreeToken.est); it should be listed in your E-sys settings.


----------



## AstronotusM (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi all!))) Send link latest launcher for esys 3.28. thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AstronotusM said:


> Hi all!))) Send link latest launcher for esys 3.28. thanks


PM Sent


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Can someone please PM me newest launcher premium 2.6?
Thank you.


----------



## x5japan (Feb 4, 2013)

I have using E-says launcher PRO 2.5.5.
Can I get lasted launcher PRO?


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

@almaretto 

Dou you have also a link to the latest PsdzData Files ? 

I have the latest versions of Laucher and e-Sys . 

Thanks


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

@almaretto 

Dou you have also a link to the latest PsdzData Files ? 

I have the latest versions of Laucher and e-Sys . 

Thanks


----------



## SamelCamel (Jun 7, 2016)

Could someone PM all software downloads I need for coding?

Please and Thank You!!

-Sam


----------



## SamelCamel (Jun 7, 2016)

double-post sorry


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

pweber84 said:


> Can someone please PM me newest launcher premium 2.6?
> Thank you.





x5japan said:


> I have using E-says launcher PRO 2.5.5.
> Can I get lasted launcher PRO?





Applementalist said:


> @almaretto
> 
> Dou you have also a link to the latest PsdzData Files ?
> 
> ...





SamelCamel said:


> Could someone PM all software downloads I need for coding?
> 
> Please and Thank You!!
> 
> -Sam


PM's sent


----------



## Arkady (May 4, 2015)

@almaretto ,

Could you please PM me links to Launcher 2.6.1 (pro and premium) and E-sys 3.28? What is the difference between pro and premium, can't find it anywhere?

Thanks.


----------



## Arkady (May 4, 2015)

@almaretto ,

Could you please PM me links to Launcher 2.6.1 (pro and premium) and E-sys 3.28? What is the difference between pro and premium, can't find it anywhere?

Thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Arkady said:


> @almaretto ,
> 
> Could you please PM me links to Launcher 2.6.1 (pro and premium) and E-sys 3.28? What is the difference between pro and premium, can't find it anywhere?
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent.

Launcher Pro requires token directly from developer. The following describes differences:

E-Sys Launcher PRO


----------



## MaroBMW (Jul 25, 2015)

@almaretto ,

Could you please PM me links to Launcher 2.6.1 pro 

Thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MaroBMW said:


> @almaretto ,
> 
> Could you please PM me links to Launcher 2.6.1 pro
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent.


----------



## a35kumar (Nov 9, 2016)

@almaretto,

Can you please PM all software downloads I need for coding?

Thank You!!

AK


----------



## a35kumar (Nov 9, 2016)

@almaretto,

Can you please PM all software downloads I need for coding?

Thank You!!

AK


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

a35kumar said:


> @almaretto,
> 
> Can you please PM all software downloads I need for coding?
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## jaramillo (Aug 15, 2016)

@almaretto,

Can you please PM the last Esys launcher premium please?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jaramillo said:


> @almaretto,
> 
> Can you please PM the last Esys launcher premium please?


PM Sent


----------



## drzed (Oct 23, 2016)

Tokenmaster,

I am from Australia - could I please trouble you for an activation code for Esys Premium Launcher?
E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.1.122 Request Code: CSFDBA065DEB1AF87C
Cheers


----------



## mack217 (Apr 28, 2007)

TokenMaster,

Can you please send me download info for the latest Launcher Pro 2.6 (and PIN). I coded some other bits and now my trunk won't power open. 

thanks in advance,
Mack217


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

drzed said:


> Tokenmaster,
> 
> I am from Australia - could I please trouble you for an activation code for Esys Premium Launcher?
> E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.1.122 Request Code: CSFDBA065DEB1AF87C
> Cheers





mack217 said:


> TokenMaster,
> 
> Can you please send me download info for the latest Launcher Pro 2.6 (and PIN). I coded some other bits and now my trunk won't power open.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## tadam (Nov 10, 2016)

@almaretto,

Coud you please PM all software downloads I need for coding?

Thank You in advance!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tadam said:


> @almaretto,
> 
> Coud you please PM all software downloads I need for coding?
> 
> Thank You in advance!


PM sent


----------



## Dudu135 (Nov 11, 2016)

Downloaded esys few days ago.
Everything worked just fine now it asking for activation code.
Where can I get this activation code??
Thank you !!


----------



## Dudu135 (Nov 11, 2016)

Downloaded esys few days ago.
Everything worked just fine now it asking for activation code.
Where can I get this activation code??
Thank you !!


----------



## truetemper81 (Apr 28, 2016)

Request if someone could PM me the latest software downloads for coding? I am on an older version and some codes no longer work. It would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you in advance.

Bill


----------



## macgeek (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello,

Could someone PM me the latest E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.1.122?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

macgeek said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone PM me the latest E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.1.122?
> 
> Thanks!


PM Sent



truetemper81 said:


> Request if someone could PM me the latest software downloads for coding? I am on an older version and some codes no longer work. It would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Bill


PM Sent



Dudu135 said:


> Downloaded esys few days ago.
> Everything worked just fine now it asking for activation code.
> Where can I get this activation code??
> Thank you !!


Activation code must be acquired directly from developer. His contact info is in same directory as Launcher.


----------



## lucazizi (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello, i have esys v. 3.27.1, and premium launcher v. 2.x, i haven't the Activation Code.
I tried to send an email to tokenmaster but had no response, someone can help me?


----------



## lucazizi (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello, i have esys v. 3.27.1, and premium launcher v. 2.x, i haven't the Activation Code.
I tried to send an email to tokenmaster but had no response, someone can help me?


----------



## bmwtalenti (Nov 14, 2016)

Good evening,

I'm new to this forum. Just got my 2012 320d with Pro Navigator.

Can you please send me the links with all the e-sys related material (SW+token+pszdata).

I just need the SW license only for my car.

Thanks

Cheers.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

lucazizi said:


> Hello, i have esys v. 3.27.1, and premium launcher v. 2.x, i haven't the Activation Code.
> I tried to send an email to tokenmaster but had no response, someone can help me?





bmwtalenti said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. Just got my 2012 320d with Pro Navigator.
> 
> ...


Latest is E-sys 3.28.1, though there is no advantage to upgrading over 3.27.1. Latest launcher Premium is 2.6.2. It has additional features.

Activation codes is required for certain countries. Only Tokenmaster can provide. Try emailing again.

PM's Sent


----------



## Imafallguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello Almaretto,

New to the forum and new owner of a F22 228i. Could you please send a link for downloading all of the software necessary for me to code the car? Thank you.


----------



## Imafallguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello Almaretto,

New to the forum and new owner of a F22 228i. Could you please send a link for downloading all of the software necessary for me to code the car? Thank you.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Imafallguy said:


> Hello Almaretto,
> 
> New to the forum and new owner of a F22 228i. Could you please send a link for downloading all of the software necessary for me to code the car? Thank you.


PM Sent


----------



## Imafallguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh my goodness that was a fast reply. Thank you so very much, Almaretto!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Imafallguy said:


> Oh my goodness that was a fast reply. Thank you so very much, Almaretto!


:thumbup:


----------



## m235hou (Jan 5, 2016)

can you please pm me the link to the latest files too? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

m235hou said:


> can you please pm me the link to the latest files too? Thank you in advance!


PM Sent


----------



## Mat28 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello,

I've recently bought a BMW 228i MSport and I would like to code it!

Can you please send me everything it's needed? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Mat28 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello,

I've recently bought a BMW 228i MSport and I would like to code it!

Can you please send me everything it's needed? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Mat28 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've recently bought a BMW 228i MSport and I would like to code it!
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## gmprof (Aug 24, 2011)

I have 2012 F01, which need to be coded,
Could you please share all necessary information’s.
Thank you.


----------



## mandomedic122 (Sep 9, 2014)

didi468 said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> can you send me the link, please?
> 
> ...


Can someone send me the link for the E-Sys download.


----------



## mandomedic122 (Sep 9, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> PM Sent


Can you send me the download link of the E-sys.

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gmprof said:


> I have 2012 F01, which need to be coded,
> Could you please share all necessary information's.
> Thank you.





mandomedic122 said:


> Can someone send me the link for the E-Sys download.


PM Sent


----------



## gmprof (Aug 24, 2011)

Almaretto, Thank you very much for quick response.


----------



## tarusky (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi, I installed the program E-Sys Launcher Premium, I copied the psdz, I started E-Sys Launcher Premium and asks me a code. I sent an email but have not had an answer.

I would also like to know the prices of the PRO version.

Thank you.


----------



## ganordi (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello!
Can you please pm me the link to the latest files too? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ganordi said:


> Hello!
> Can you please pm me the link to the latest files too? Thank you in advance!


PM Sent


----------



## ckhh (Dec 7, 2016)

TokenMaster said:


> Thanks for the kind words :thumbup:
> 
> Email sent


Hello Tokenmaster, great work! Looks like the solution for my problems. Can you please send me a Link via PN / mail?

Thx from Germany
Christian


----------



## ARadford (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey Token Master.

Please can you send me the link for the latest version? 

Cheers.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ckhh said:


> Can you please send me a Link via PN / mail?
> 
> Thx from Germany
> Christian





ARadford said:


> Please can you send me the link for the latest version?
> 
> Cheers.


Links never change. PM's Sent.


----------



## BORUCU (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi,

congrats for the fantastic job!! 

Can you send the links to me please?


----------



## kk22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just got the cable, can you please PM me the link to the Premium version? Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BORUCU said:


> Hi,
> 
> congrats for the fantastic job!!
> 
> Can you send the links to me please?





kk22 said:


> Just got the cable, can you please PM me the link to the Premium version? Many thanks in advance!!


PM's Sent


----------



## macgreiner (Dec 7, 2013)

Could you please send me the link - thanks.


----------



## ErezBH (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello,

Amazing job TokenMaster!

Can I also get the latest links? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

macgreiner said:


> Could you please send me the link - thanks.





ErezBH said:


> Hello,
> 
> Amazing job TokenMaster!
> 
> Can I also get the latest links? Thanks in advance.


PM's Sent


----------



## okan992 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tokenmaster doesnt reply to any mail, how can i activate it? I live in Turkey not the countries mentioned. And my windows is english. So, whats the problem?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

okan992 said:


> Tokenmaster doesnt reply to any mail, how can i activate it? I live in Turkey not the countries mentioned. And my windows is english. So, whats the problem?


He does not replay to PM's but does email.


----------



## fulceria (Feb 1, 2013)

*esys*

Could you please send me the link for esys new thankyou


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fulceria said:


> Could you please send me the link for esys new thankyou


PM Sent


----------



## lukewayne (Dec 18, 2016)

Please send the link my way,

thank you.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

lukewayne said:


> Please send the link my way,
> 
> thank you.


Hello from LA. PM Sent.


----------



## Michael S. (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi @all,

i'm using ESys 3.23.4...
for this i need ESys Launcher 2.07...
can you please send me a link for this old one?

thank you much

best regards
mic


----------



## okan992 (Sep 28, 2015)

its been a week and still no response from tokenmaster


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Michael S. said:


> Hi @all,
> 
> i'm using ESys 3.23.4...
> for this i need ESys Launcher 2.07...
> ...


Old Launchers are not maintained. You can use latest launcher with 3.24.3, 3.26.1, 3.27.1, & 3.28.1.



okan992 said:


> its been a week and still no response from tokenmaster


Send another email.


----------



## Shuriken30 (Dec 26, 2016)

Since i'm a newbie around here, for now, i wish to say HI to all the guys here, and with this i wish to ask a question on a problem i'm having
Started coding my 2012 F10 and i have a problem, after I click on "Edit FDL" and all the rows appear, i can't seem to read what each of them mean because they appear like this "." Sorry for the bad explanation, i'll post a pic so it's easier to understand.
I have E-Sys 3.27.1, E-Sys Launcher Premium with Psdzdata_v3.59.5_lite. It's possible because the psdzdata? It's my first time coding with E-Sys so take me lightly 
Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Shuriken30 said:


> Since i'm a newbie around here, for now, i wish to say HI to all the guys here, and with this i wish to ask a question on a problem i'm having
> Started coding my 2012 F10 and i have a problem, after I click on "Edit FDL" and all the rows appear, i can't seem to read what each of them mean because they appear like this "." Sorry for the bad explanation, i'll post a pic so it's easier to understand.
> I have E-Sys 3.27.1, E-Sys Launcher Premium with Psdzdata_v3.59.5_lite. It's possible because the psdzdata? It's my first time coding with E-Sys so take me lightly
> Thanks


No. That is because of one of two reason:

You are running E-sys without Launcher. This is unlikely because FDL-Editor, CAF-Viewer, and Coding-Verification require token.
You selected incorrect Chassis in Launcher.
Expand the header and look under FP. Chassis much match.


----------



## Shuriken30 (Dec 26, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> No. That is because of one of two reason:
> 
> You are running E-sys without Launcher. This is unlikely because FDL-Editor, CAF-Viewer, and Coding-Verification require token.
> You selected incorrect Chassis in Launcher.
> Expand the header and look under FP. Chassis much match.


Dang you are right, with the first Launcher it had the defaut chassis that i couldnt change, but now with the v2 i have another problem with the pin, still trying to figure that out


----------



## Shuriken30 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks to @Almaretto i managed to do some coding  well mostly i found out that video from USB doesn't work on CIC but will try to do the DVD on motion.
Thanks again


----------



## MattUK (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi, could you please provide a token for M240i  thank you or link


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Shuriken30 said:


> Thanks to @Almaretto i managed to do some coding  well mostly i found out that video from USB doesn't work on CIC but will try to do the DVD on motion.
> Thanks again


:thumbup:



MattUK said:


> Hi, could you please provide a token for M240i  thank you or link


PM Sent


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## JeffreyZ (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, Could I please get a link for E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.6.0 Build 128 for E-Sys 3.28.1

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

JeffreyZ said:


> Hi, Could I please get a link for E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.6.0 Build 128 for E-Sys 3.28.1
> 
> Thanks!


PM'd Launcher Premium 2.6.2


----------



## JeffreyZ (Jan 1, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> PM'd Launcher Premium 2.6.2


Thank You! Happy New Years!


----------



## dfhgedhrhrh (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, may i please get the launcher for E-Sys 3.27.1


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

JeffreyZ said:


> Thank You! Happy New Years!


 And to you from SoCal.



dfhgedhrhrh said:


> Hi, may i please get the launcher for E-Sys 3.27.1


PM sent


----------



## dfhgedhrhrh (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, I am stuck on the activation code for the launcher. I've already sent an email, is there any other way gaining the token? May i request a token for F30 (330i) from you?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dfhgedhrhrh said:


> Hi, I am stuck on the activation code for the launcher. I've already sent an email, is there any other way gaining the token? May i request a token for F30 (330i) from you?


Premium Launcher generates token. Only Tokenmaster can provide activation codes, if needed, and Pro EST tokens.


----------



## ludalex (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello I've setup everything correctly and the Launcher asks me for an activation code.
Can't seem to find the Token generator.

I emailed TokenMaster more than a week ago and still no luck with the code, maybe he's just busy but I'm writing here in case he missed my message.

E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.2.124, *request code: * CS3AD1095F16A23982

I'd need it to code 6NL to my newly bought F20 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ludalex said:


> Hello I've setup everything correctly and the Launcher asks me for an activation code.
> Can't seem to find the Token generator.
> 
> I emailed TokenMaster more than a week ago and still no luck with the code, maybe he's just busy but I'm writing here in case he missed my message.
> ...


Only Tokenmaster can provide Activation Code. Email directly ([email protected]). He may be away for the holidays, so just be patient and he will respond when he can.


----------



## seattle0099 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi, may I get the launcher for E-sys 3.27.1 as well? Thanks!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

seattle0099 said:


> Hi, may I get the launcher for E-sys 3.27.1 as well? Thanks!!


PM Sent


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi

Can I please have the link for E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.6.0 Build 119? Thanks...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Technic said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I please have the link for E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.6.0 Build 119? Thanks...


Sorry, old versions are not maintained. PM'd Launcher 2.6.2, E-sys 3.27.1 / 3.28.1, and latest Psdzdata.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mekazkido said:


> I'm waiting one month already and still no answer so be patient





kaane said:


> Can I get a link?


PM sent


----------



## tacolover8 (Jan 17, 2017)

Just curious, but how are reinstalls handled with the pro launcher? The VM where I originally installed it cannot be salvaged (hardware issues), so I'm installing a new instance of esys + the launcher. Currently having issue with activation. Anyone else experienced this? Or would this be something that I would have to wait for Token's help?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tacolover8 said:


> Just curious, but how are reinstalls handled with the pro launcher? The VM where I originally installed it cannot be salvaged, so I'm installing a new instance of esys + the launcher. Currently having issue with activation. Anyone else experienced this? Or would this be something that I would have to wait for Token's help?


Activation codes are unique to system ID's. If you changed system ID, then you would need new activation code directly from Tokenmaster.


----------



## mekazkido (Jan 2, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> He was away for part of the holiday season and had a vacation message up. If it has been a month, I would recommend sending a followup message.


I'm doing it every 3-4 days and still no answer


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mekazkido said:


> I'm doing it every 3-4 days and still no answer


Have patience and he will respond when he can. Tokenmaster is only person that can provide.


----------



## amstechnics (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi....

Im hoping to learn how to do this...

Can you please send me the software etc that I'll need..
I would appreciate greatly if you could advise me too in how I get it all up and running 

Many thanks 

Tee


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

amstechnics said:


> Hi....
> 
> Im hoping to learn how to do this...
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## oturn (Jan 20, 2017)

New user here. Please send download links to E-Sys Launcher. Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

oturn said:


> New user here. Please send download links to E-Sys Launcher. Thanks!


Everything you need is here.


----------



## jefersonstutz (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster,

Could you please send me the link for download the latest version of launcher, e-sys and psdzdata? My car came back from revision and they reset all my coding.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jefersonstutz said:


> Hi Tokenmaster,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for download the latest version of launcher, e-sys and psdzdata? My car came back from revision and they reset all my coding.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Tokenmaster will not respond to this thread.

Everything you requested is available using link above your post. :dunno:


----------



## Bogi1000 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello TokenMaster,

i can´t write a pm to you.

Can you help me?

I need a token for E Sys 3.27.1.

I use the TokenGenerator but i think, thats not enough.

Have you a idea to run the system or need i another software. Perhaps E-Sys Lancher?

What make it wrong?

Thanks Sebastian


----------



## AVCI1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello TokenMaster. Please E-SYS full program sent to me. [email protected]


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Bogi1000 said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> i can´t write a pm to you.
> 
> ...





AVCI1 said:


> Hello TokenMaster. Please E-SYS full program sent to me. [email protected]


Everything you need is found here:

Coding Made Easy: Getting Started for Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series


----------



## BaaDaaBoo (Jun 17, 2014)

Can anyone PM me a link to DL a launcher? Thank you very much!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BaaDaaBoo said:


> Can anyone PM me a link to DL a launcher? Thank you very much!!


Look at post #2209, #2211, or #2214. :dunno:


----------



## Lords (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Tokenmaster, :bow:

Could you please send me the link for download the latest version of launcher, e-sys and psdzdata?

Thank You !!!
[]s


----------



## BaaDaaBoo (Jun 17, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Look at post #2209, #2211, or #2214. :dunno:


I am getting "E-sys not found" error in the screenshot.

I have followed the instruction to install e-sys to c:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys and generated a token to C:\Data

The error maybe caused by a token passcode... can anyone PM me a correct one?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Lords said:


> Hi Tokenmaster, :bow:
> 
> Could you please send me the link for download the latest version of launcher, e-sys and psdzdata?
> 
> ...


Look one post above yours. Links are available without request.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BaaDaaBoo said:


> I am getting "E-sys not found" error in the screenshot.
> 
> I have followed the instruction to install e-sys to c:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys and generated a token to C:\Data
> 
> The error maybe caused by a token passcode... can anyone PM me a correct one?


That is not token error. Double check your install location. Try launching e-sys directly.


----------



## BaaDaaBoo (Jun 17, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> That is not token error. Double check your install location. Try launching e-sys directly.


No dice, I ran the ESysLauncher.exe from C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys but end up the same error.

I've also tried run as administrator / windows XP SP2 compatibility mode / uninstall / reinstall but still no luck.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BaaDaaBoo said:


> No dice, I ran the ESysLauncher.exe from C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys but end up the same error.
> 
> I've also tried run as administrator / windows XP SP2 compatibility mode / uninstall / reinstall but still no luck.


There should not be any "ESysLauncher.exe" in that directory. Try running "E-Sys.exe." Launcher will not work on WinXP system or in compatibility mode; it requires Windows 7-10 with latest .NET Framework.


----------



## BaaDaaBoo (Jun 17, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> There should not be any "ESysLauncher.exe" in that directory. Try running "E-Sys.exe." Launcher will not work on WinXP system or in compatibility mode; it requires Windows 7-10 with latest .NET Framework.


hmm... I can't find e-Sys.exe (see attached)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BaaDaaBoo said:


> hmm... I can't find e-Sys.exe (see attached)


Wrong directory:



http://imgur.com/LN3ZLsC


----------



## BaaDaaBoo (Jun 17, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Wrong directory:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LN3ZLsC


I'm looking at the same director but all files/folders are not the same. Just in case, I uninstall it , download it fresh form your link and re-install it again. Same thing.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BaaDaaBoo said:


> I'm looking at the same director but all files/folders are not the same. Just in case, I uninstall it , download it fresh form your link and re-install it again. Same thing.


E-sys and Launcher are separate installations and directories. My image shows the former and yours the ladder.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been running launcher pro for approximately the past year, but this week when I started the program it told me that my token is expired. I emailed Tokenmaster for a new token, but I have not heard back. Is there another solution to renew the token on the pro version? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

2014_F15 said:


> I've been running launcher pro for approximately the past year, but this week when I started the program it told me that my token is expired. I emailed Tokenmaster for a new token, but I have not heard back. Is there another solution to renew the token on the pro version? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


You can extend through launcher.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> You can extend through launcher.


It said my token was an older version that could not be extended.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

2014_F15 said:


> It said my token was an older version that could not be extended.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


Then you will need to wait for Tokenmaster reply.


----------



## BaaDaaBoo (Jun 17, 2014)

My bad, I mixed up e-sys with launcher but it's all sorted out. I am able to run e-sys now thank you. I have another question here... I downloaded both the Psdzdata_v3.60.3 lite or v3.60.4 lite but both of them don't have F030 or F015 series under the "mainseries" folder. In addition, I cannot find these main series listed in the e-sys neither. Please advise?



BaaDaaBoo said:


> I'm looking at the same director but all files/folders are not the same. Just in case, I uninstall it , download it fresh form your link and re-install it again. Same thing.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BaaDaaBoo said:


> My bad, I mixed up e-sys with launcher but it's all sorted out. I am able to run e-sys now thank you. I have another question here... I downloaded both the Psdzdata_v3.60.3 lite or v3.60.4 lite but both of them don't have F030 or F015 series under the "mainseries" folder. In addition, I cannot find these main series listed in the e-sys neither. Please advise?


F020 covers F030
F025 covers F015


----------



## xqh (Mar 1, 2017)

Does anybody know how long it takes for TokenMaster to respond the E-Sys Launcher activation code request? I installed E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.2.124 and got the pop-up for activation code. I emailed TokenMaster the request a few days ago but am still waiting for the activation code.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

xqh said:


> Does anybody know how long it takes for TokenMaster to respond the E-Sys Launcher activation code request? I installed E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.2.124 and got the pop-up for activation code. I emailed TokenMaster the request a few days ago but am still waiting for the activation code.


No set schedule. Tokenmaster will respond when he can.


----------



## BaaDaaBoo (Jun 17, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> F020 covers F030
> F025 covers F015


Hey Almaretto, I got it done finally. Thank you for your patience!! I got the driving mode up on my idrive now. I'm a very happy noob!!

I got errors on FEM_Body coding and drivetrain malfunction on ICM coding. But I think the HU_NBT coding correct them both. Scary and thrill... glad I don't need to tow my car.


----------



## qwertyuiophaha (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi tockenmaster,

Please send me the activation code
E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.2.124 Request Code: CSE8BDDEFDC86C8A6F

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

qwertyuiophaha said:


> Hi tockenmaster,
> 
> Please send me the activation code
> E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.2.124 Request Code: CSE8BDDEFDC86C8A6F
> ...


Tokenmaster will neither respond to message in this or any other thread as well as PM's. If you need activation code, you must email directly. His contact info is in Launcher.


----------



## leng007 (Jun 11, 2015)

*esys launcher premium activation code*

I NEED E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.2.124 Request Code: CSE8BDDEFDA0B64F8C ,need activation code ,please send it to me ...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

leng007 said:


> I NEED E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.2.124 Request Code: CSE8BDDEFDA0B64F8C ,need activation code ,please send it to me ...


Tokenmaster will neither respond to message in this or any other thread as well as PM's. If you need activation code, you must email directly. His contact info is in Launcher.


----------



## yenerunsal (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello TokenMaster. I want to buy Launcher PRO. I sent to you e-mail but you don't answer me. Can you help me? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yenerunsal said:


> Hello TokenMaster. I want to buy Launcher PRO. I sent to you e-mail but you don't answer me. Can you help me? Thanks in advance...


Tokenmaster will neither respond to message in this or any other thread as well as PM's. You must email directly.


----------



## fchen0125 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Download Link*

Hi , can someone please send me the download link for E-sys . thank you


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fchen0125 said:


> Hi , can someone please send me the download link for E-sys . thank you


Everything can be downloaded directly from OP.


----------



## bmw511 (Nov 12, 2015)

The latest version of e-sys launcher 2.70 Build 132 is forcing me to obtain an activation code. If I revert back to 2.6.2 Build 124 the problem goes away. Bug in the new release?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bmw511 said:


> The latest version of e-sys launcher 2.70 Build 132 is forcing me to obtain an activation code. If I revert back to 2.6.2 Build 124 the problem goes away. Bug in the new release?


No bug. Just your system setting tripping activation request.


----------



## bmw511 (Nov 12, 2015)

Is it a simple fix? I don't mind staying on the older launcher, but I know the recommendation has always been to update to the latest.



Almaretto said:


> No bug. Just your system setting tripping activation request.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bmw511 said:


> Is it a simple fix? I don't mind staying on the older launcher, but I know the recommendation has always been to update to the latest.


Latest differences.


----------



## yenerunsal (Dec 12, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Tokenmaster will neither respond to message in this or any other thread as well as PM's. You must email directly.


Hi Almaretto. I already sent an e-mail. But he did not come back to me. Is there any other way I can reach him?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yenerunsal said:


> Hi Almaretto. I already sent an e-mail. But he did not come back to me. Is there any other way I can reach him?


No. That is the best and only way. If he does not respond, send followup message.


----------



## modernm69 (Jan 9, 2017)

I would like activation code with E-Sys 3.28.1

E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.7.1.135 Request Code: CSFDBA065D2CA00489


----------



## modernm69 (Jan 9, 2017)

I would like activation code with E-Sys 3.28.1

E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.7.1.135 Request Code: CSFDBA065D2CA00489


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

modernm69 said:


> I would like activation code with E-Sys 3.28.1
> 
> E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.7.1.135 Request Code: CSFDBA065D2CA00489


Only Tokenmaster can provide. Send email directly to developer.


----------



## yupinng (Dec 18, 2016)

Gooday Token Master,
Would you be so kind to info me the activation code 
E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.7.1.135 Request Code: CS82EB9A2BD427E099

Thx lots and do appreciate. 
Best regards from Indonesia,
Yupin ( [email protected] )


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yupinng said:


> Gooday Token Master,
> Would you be so kind to info me the activation code
> E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.7.1.135 Request Code: CS82EB9A2BD427E099
> 
> ...


Tokenmaster will not respond to PM's or thread posts. As instructed directly in Launcher, you must request via email.


----------



## logancai (Apr 17, 2017)

Can I get the link to the latest launcher? Thank you!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

logancai said:


> Can I get the link to the latest launcher? Thank you!


Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: *Latest Software*, Guides, and Tips (Section 3)


----------



## tingchin (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,

Will you send me the link, please?


Thanks


----------



## tingchin (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster,

Will you send me the link, please?


Thanks
..


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tingchin said:


> Hello TokenMaster,
> 
> Will you send me the link, please?
> 
> ...


Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: *Latest Software*, Guides, and Tips (Section 3)


----------



## Picco (Apr 25, 2017)

*Request for Latest E-Sys, Launcher and PSdZData*

Hi Tokenmaster,
may you kindly PM me

1. latest E-Sys software
2. latest E-Sys Launcher
3. latest PSdZData

?

Thanls in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SohrabB said:


> Hi, Almaretto
> 
> I want *Activation code* for *E-SYS Launcher Premium v2.7.1* .
> Thanks ..............


My answer is and will continue to be (no matter how many times you ask), that Launcher Premium (in the US) should not require an activation code unless:

You installed on Virtual Machine
You have Windows with any Asian, Russian, or Italian settings
If you need activation code, you can *ONLY GET DIRECTLY FROM DEVELOPER* (not requesting on these forums).



Joshhendo said:


> I need help, ive tried installing the required programs from the latest download links in this forum, but when trying to launche the esys premium launcher, it loads for a second then says error, date incorrect or date manipulation. then I press close and that's it.
> 
> does anyone know the problem?


You should NEVER manipulate computer date and launch E-sys, otherwise, you will get that error. If you need to change chassis and wish to utilize some of the other Pro Launcher advantages, you can request copy from developer when he resurfaces.


----------



## Joshhendo (May 17, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You should NEVER manipulate computer date and launch E-sys, otherwise, you will get that error. If you need to change chassis and wish to utilize some of the other Pro Launcher advantages, you can request copy from developer when he resurfaces.


I haven't changed any date on my computer. I've tried re-install and uninstall plenty times with different versions the last 3 days and it always brings the same error. 
Could the problem be that i'm in the UK with a different time zone to US maybe?

I haven't even managed to launch the program or the launcher yet to even get chance to change chassis. The furthest I get is that date manipulation error, every time.

Thanks for helping too.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Joshhendo said:


> I haven't changed any date on my computer. I've tried re-install and uninstall plenty times with different versions the last 3 days and it always brings the same error.
> Could the problem be that i'm in the UK with a different time zone to US maybe?
> 
> I haven't even managed to launch the program or the launcher yet to even get chance to change chassis. The furthest I get is that date manipulation error, every time.
> ...


Launcher works in uk as well. There are trace files left behind so uninstall through Control panel will not work.


----------



## Joshhendo (May 17, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Launcher works in uk as well. There are trace files left behind so uninstall through Control panel will not work.


Do you know how I go about removing it completely and retrying it?

Could it be that I'm running a 64-bit Windows 7?


----------



## SohrabB (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi, Almaretto
Problem solved.
Thank you for your time, and I'm sorry for being myself too low intelligence.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Joshhendo said:


> Do you know how I go about removing it completely and retrying it?
> 
> Could it be that I'm running a 64-bit Windows 7?


It works on all Windows 7-10 systems, including my 64-bit Windows 10. You would have to search entire C:\ drive for mentions of Launcher & Tokenmaster. Not sure if you must also check registry.



SohrabB said:


> Hi, Almaretto
> Problem solved.
> Thank you for your time, and I'm sorry for being myself too low intelligence.


:thumbup:


----------



## JamesShih (Sep 12, 2012)

I had Pro token before, but my SSD hard drive is dead. Can anyone help me to get a new token for my new hard drive?


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

JamesShih said:


> I had Pro token before, but my SSD hard drive is dead. Can anyone help me to get a new token for my new hard drive?


Only the developer can provide a new token for Launcher PRO. You can email TokenMaster, but he is on an extended absence (as of now 1.5 months).


----------



## eabeemer (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, I hope somenone can help me out with token .est ,PSdZData(F20) and activation code for E-sys 3.28.1

Thanks you very much!!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

eabeemer said:


> Hi, I hope somenone can help me out with token .est ,PSdZData(F20) and activation code for E-sys 3.28.1
> 
> Thanks you very much!!!


Something wrong with links in this thread?

Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links


----------



## eabeemer (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mystermykee (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Took my first stab at coding my M4 the other day and ran into this problem. I'm running E-Sys 3.28.1 with E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.6.2 Build 124a and PSDZData Lite 61.4. Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mystermykee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Took my first stab at coding my M4 the other day and ran into this problem. I'm running E-Sys 3.28.1 with E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.6.2 Build 124a and PSDZData Lite 61.4. Has anyone else encountered this?


I cannot tell if that is 16 or 15-11, but either way, P61.4 is F020-17-03-505. Check your PSdZ and update.

It also looks like you merged PSdZ. Delete and replace.


----------



## mystermykee (Jun 9, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> I cannot tell if that is 16 or 15-11, but either way, P61.4 is F020-17-03-505. Check your PSdZ and update.
> 
> It also looks like you merged PSdZ. Delete and replace.


Appreciate the quick response!

I'm using a built Fusion VM with other BMW Coding software and files on it already, so it wasn't a clean install. I did an overwrite with the PSdZ data files. So, you're right. I"ll delete all the contents in the PSdZ folder and extract again.

Thanks!


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Same to me*

I think I have the same problem as cpoppy

E-Sys starts : The splash windows appear ; I see Creating log files... Opening modul coding. Then nothing. It disapear and no process is active

It was working fine before. I believe that it is related to last Windows 10 Version 1703 update.

I got same problem on 2 win 10 laptop . On a old Win7 laptop it works fine

Any idea ???


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

login001 said:


> I think I have the same problem as cpoppy
> 
> E-Sys starts : The splash windows appear ; I see Creating log files... Opening modul coding. Then nothing. It disapear and no process is active
> 
> ...


It works on that windows version.


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> It works on that windows version.


Thanks, I'll look for other ways of investigation


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

*E-Sys do not open*



login001 said:


> Thanks, I'll look for other ways of investigation


Any one has an Idea of this problem ?

https://youtu.be/s8cNrF910AE

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

login001 said:


> Any one has an Idea of this problem ?
> 
> Thanks


Do you have any third party Security Suites installed? If so, disable. You also may need to configure or approve firewall rules. Does your system have plenty of ram?


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> Do you have any third party Security Suites installed? If so, disable. You also may need to configure or approve firewall rules. Does your system have plenty of ram?


Tryed with

Avast FW and antivirus disabled
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware disabled
Windows FW disabled
Windiws defender disabled

Yes plenty of free Ram but still no success


----------

